# Post your singlespeed!



## Trond (Mar 7, 2004)

Hopefully this hasn't been done on this forum yet, I couldn't find a similar thread.

Anyway, I am new to the SS scene and getting totally hooked. I had a 6hour singletrack ride yesterday and loved it. Although it rained, was cold, had wet roots and rocks - it still rocked!

So, when getting a frame I had a hard time finding a "definite" gallery of different setups. Maybe this thread can become just that for future prospects and projects?

Here's my first SS bike - after 16years of mountainbiking.

Zion 853 EBB - 19"
Kelly Rigid fork - suspension corrected
Formula ORO 180/160.
Azonic CF-1 Bar
Titec RIP stem - 90mm
BBB Headset
Hadley/WTB Laserdisc XC front wheel
Hope XC/317 Rear
24-7 SS conversion kit. 16t. 
Old 175mm LX cranks
UN73 XT Taper BB
Shimano 535pedals - old style
Intense System 4 front tire
Specialized Roll-X Rear tire
WTB Tubes
Syncros 32t Steel ring
Salsa Seatclamp
Thomson Masterpiece Seatpost
Odi Rogue grips
SDG Bel Air seat

Weights in (on a bad scale) at 10.8kg / 23.7lbs
I WILL cut the hoses


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

I am a certified bike whore and have had many. I am never satisfied and continually looking for that one that I can settle down with. Maybe I drink too much.


----------



## striker (Jan 12, 2004)

*More like a pimp if you ask me!*

With those three girls in your stable, you seem more like a pimp than whore. Nice rides, everyone of them.

Here is my girl. BiStickel.


----------



## karyg (Feb 11, 2004)

not the greatest picture, but...
KHS team Platnum OX tubing, not sure of the year
ENO hub w/ 3.1 tubless rim
Crossmax front
Truvativ SS 180mm cranks
Avid digit 7 brakes
Thomson stem and post
old Koobi seat
Atom 80 fork


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

Due to the recent enlightenment of my pimp hood I must show yet another pic of my Bit*hes. Pimpin aint easy.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

I want a ride report on that zion frame. I am looking for my first ss specific frame, and want to go disc and you can't beat 300 shipped, post a ride report! Pics of my current conversion ss to follow! How big is your rear tire? An earlier post said the biggest that would fit is a 2.3 (tight) Sorry about the hijack, that is just the first zion I've seen posted.


----------



## Enoch (Jun 12, 2004)

*I'm in*

Two bikes Two different gears, One has Stan's rims, the other has DT's, One is 22.2 one is 23.4 lbs.


----------



## Potential Roadkill (Nov 5, 2004)

*Here's mine*

16in On*One inbred. Sweet riding SS


----------



## smaxor (Dec 18, 2004)

*2005 Kona Unit*

with some changes......


----------



## IBIKEAZ (Nov 15, 2004)

*Moots Mooto-X SS 29er*

Here's mine. I love her much


----------



## Milk of SS-Italy (Jan 24, 2004)

*hello!*

the workshop









the bikes:
OnOne Inbred [old pic]








Giant XTC









Home made stuff:









Cheers


----------



## Frankie - B (Feb 24, 2004)

Mine! [now has a fizik seat]


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

My 2004 Surly 1x1


----------



## Fast Freddy (Dec 25, 2003)

Here's my Spicer... it's my 3rd SS Machine....










Custom Geometry Spicer Ti EBB Disc Only Frame 
Spicer Ti Rigid Fork
King Hset
Easton Post and Monkeylite Bar
XTR Cranks w/ Jericho Ring and Bash
XTR/DT/XM819 Wheels
XTR Discs with XT levers

FF


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

<img src ="https://forum.bikemag.com/photopost/data/500/1212ouachita7-med.jpg">


----------



## Cole (Mar 14, 2004)

And another one...


----------



## OneGearGuy (Jun 15, 2004)

*My Jamis*

my converted Jamis Durango SX
my Waltworks 29er EBB SS is getting her clothes right about now (at the powdercoater) so hopefully i will be posting the "blue bomber" before too long.
in the meantime, my old standby for the past 9 months:

- nice, heavy (4.85 lbs) aluminum frame - great geometry, though
- Marzocchi Marathon SL 85mm ('03 model)
- ubiquitous Chris King headset
- XT/717 disc wheelset with 2.4 Mutanoraptors (size matters)
- Avid BB-5's with Straightjackets (highly recommended)
- custom bent (read: crash; carefully straighten lever, crash again; carefully straighten other lever, repeat...  ) Avid SD-7 levers.
- Monkey Lite XC risers with Rogue clamp on grips
- Bontrager stem (minus the really ugly stickers)
- Maxm carbon post (nice ride)
- Serfas saddle with Ti rails
- Truvative Stylo SS cranks, 180mm, 32t ring
- Gigapipe BB (not too happy with it)
- 18t Gusset'r steel cog and spacer kit(damn this thing is holding up!)
- KMC chain (great master link)
- Soulcraft Convert- set it and forget it. (quiet, too)
- Candy SLs


----------



## xrmattaz (Jan 12, 2004)

*Pics*

Sofa King Ti King Pin, perhaps a rare species....one of three I think.

This would be my fixie, pure and true!


----------



## xrmattaz (Jan 12, 2004)

*Lizard piccy.*

The latest acquisition to my stable, the Santa Cruz Chameleon (Pinky!).


----------



## saviour machine (Oct 20, 2004)

my 2005 race rig.


----------



## ADC (Jan 19, 2005)

Here's my On-One Inbred EBB.


----------



## ATXSS (Mar 15, 2004)

*My first real Single Speed*

Good Times. My enthusiasm has moved on to 29" wheels but I will always keep this bike, She's the friend who introduced me to all of you...


----------



## scottms33 (Mar 13, 2004)

*buss*

here is mine, i ride it every day..

scott


----------



## poff (Dec 23, 2003)

*my 2 steeds*

Here they are.


----------



## Farmboy (Sep 7, 2004)

Nothing fancy here, but I still have as much fun as anyone else. 

Recent upgrades:
Mavic 717/ White Ind. Disc Jockey Front
Mavic 717/ White Ind. ENO Disc Rear
Avid Juicy 5 Front and Rear
Surly Flask and Cage


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

*Can I play?*

My first SS, a converted Supergo Access spray can painted.










Here's my current and beloved SS, a Kona Unit.


----------



## MTB-] (Feb 16, 2005)

*SingleCaliber*

I hear there is one more somewhere in the USA.

MTB-)


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

saviour machine said:


> my 2005 race rig.


Weight?


----------



## Guital2 (Feb 4, 2005)

Reverse Only...


----------



## Dijridoo (Jan 14, 2004)

*Other than Shiggy's....*

With absolutely no disrespect at all, that is one uuuugly bike. Cheers!


----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

*Sling power*

Here's my Slingshot after yesterday's race. I had a good showing going before I flatted halfway through.  Anyhoo, its vintage '94 w/ an AMP F1 fork, M900 XTR canti's, levers and wheelset, Titec 118 Ti bars, Salsa stem and American Classic seatpost. Weighs 23.6 pounds as pictured.


----------



## subluxation (Jan 12, 2004)

*my serotta.....*

got 170mm eno cranks comin'...........


----------



## Chequama Mama (Jan 15, 2004)

Here they are.

My main ride is the fisher at this point, but I don't have any pics of it with the mountain bike setup.


----------



## CabRider (Dec 22, 2004)

*here's mine*

my first conversion was my Azonic KZ-1, which was a blast to ride and equally painful thanks to its stiff alloy frame.

bought my friend's titanium frame and swapped the components over. It's now my main ride, much to the annoyance of my otherr bike (Salsa Caballero).


----------



## E ! (Jan 15, 2005)

*My convert*

I have been using the singulator in push down mode with no probs. However, i hate it when you ride off stuff and it bangs the chainstay. So i put it in push up mode. I will see how that goes tomorrow.


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

*some from the stable*

I have a few right now, 1st is the main SS ride a 29r Waltworks. I'm working on another custom SS soon to be revealed, the 2nd pic is my old Solo-One which is being cannibalised and sold off currently and 3rd is a new IRO I just built which needs a good home.


----------



## Trond (Mar 7, 2004)

1 cog frog said:


> I want a ride report on that zion frame. I am looking for my first ss specific frame, and want to go disc and you can't beat 300 shipped, post a ride report! Pics of my current conversion ss to follow! How big is your rear tire? An earlier post said the biggest that would fit is a 2.3 (tight) Sorry about the hijack, that is just the first zion I've seen posted.


PM sent


----------



## Gerolf (Feb 5, 2005)

My everyday bike.










The SSWC 2004 race bike. More to come this summer.

Cheers

Gerolf


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

*Mine...*

Ionic frame (bike swap special)... and old parts. With Kenda Klimax tires, she weighs around 18lbs... maybe a little less...


----------



## BThor (Aug 26, 2004)

*My Baby Elsa*

oh she is a sweet and gentle girl










and I cannot forget my other girl....Lola


----------



## Baptiste (Mar 25, 2005)

My french 90's Sunn :









Mix of old parts and with HS33 and ceramic 
Still (steel ?) riding hard after 9 years with 1,5 year SS...

Bat


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Mine 4 Now*

This is my convert TaSSajara....Getting a Banshee Scirocco and going to make a SS


----------



## fityisz (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## Milk of SS-Italy (Jan 24, 2004)

fityisz said:


>


WOW
where this beauty came from?
tell me!!!


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

a merlin with moots in the back, cannondale in the front, some white industries ENO to make it SS.


----------



## 1speed_Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Welcome to the SS underground!

Here's mine....these were taken last June just before my 2nd solo 24 Hr race at/on Summer Solstice.


----------



## SSPIN (Sep 21, 2004)

Maybe one day I'll go for the 29er.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Here's mine. Rick Hunter 29" SS EBB.
Xtr bits here and there. 
DT hubs
Avid Mech's
Wanting an H-bar for it.
Also have a CX-1 to mount up when wrists get sore.
Not terribly heavy, nor light by any means.
Going on four seasons on it now.


----------



## 11 Bravo (Mar 12, 2004)

My El Toro


----------



## Espen (Feb 19, 2004)

Many sweet bikes!
I want a SS my self!


E


----------



## Captain Kana (Jan 13, 2004)

*My Evolution.*

1. I wanted to check out this SS thing. I converted a old Diamondback frame and rode it for a month.
2. I had been riding 29 inch wheels.
3. You cross the two. You get this, after a call to Brent:

Phil Wood Piss Off #28, 29er.
Phil Wood EBB and Hubs to match Chris King Headset.
Race Face Deus XC Xtype, 34t.
White Inds. 20t Freewheel.
Wipperman chain.
Mavic A719 rims.
Kenda Klaw tires.
Hayes HFX Carbon.
WTB Rocket Team saddle.
Cane Creek Thudbuster.
Race Face Low Riser Bar.
Thomson Elite Black Stem.
Cane Creek Ergo Bar Ends.
Eggbeaters Double Ti.
King Ti Cage.


----------



## Kam (Jan 12, 2004)

*custom ti desalvo*

i'll play;

custom ti ebb/ss desalvo cycles 29er
walt works rigid fork (reba race on right now)
king & hadley bits
avid ultimate levers and bbdb (replaced xt/xtr system)
185/160mm galfer rotors
eno cranks and king cog
jones h-bar (replaced seven bar)

<img src=https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/500/234616PDR_1491.JPG>

<img src=https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/500/234616lores_desalvo_badge.jpg>

<img src=https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/500/234616loresst.jpg>

desalvo #2, a ss cx bike with paul comp dropouts, is at spectrum for paint.

i have been playing with the idea of a possible desalvo #3 for my bro, he is the same size as me and wants a 29er ss (for me, that's a bike i can keep in nor cal). maybe a steel creation, 29er ss with a pace rc31 fork and paul comp dropouts??? we'll have to wait and see!!!


----------



## FTM (Sep 14, 2004)

My Bontrager Race Light currently running fixed thanks to an ENO eccentric hub.
Snapped these pictures this morning while out on my before work loop. 
It was overcast and drizzly for the first 1200' of climbing but I was greeted with sunshine for the next 1000'. 
Better than coffee to start the day. and I don't say that lightly!


----------



## FrontRanger (Apr 28, 2004)

Here is mine.........


----------



## altitude (Dec 27, 2004)

Here is my Spot Titanium:


----------



## SuperClydesdale (Jan 12, 2004)

*my 1x1*

My 1x1:
Chris King headset
Thomson stem and seatpost
Race Face bars
Deore hydraulic discs
ODI Lockons
Surly hubs laced to Rhyno Lites
Cheap WTB saddle
ATAC Z-Control pedals
Holzfeller cranks
Salsa ring
ACS Klaw freewheel
SRAM PC-7X chain
WTB Weirwolf 2.5F
WTB Motoraptor 2.4R

Mark


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*90's era Litespeed w/ ENO*

Rigid Tange cromoly fork, RF cranks and stem, Syncros headst and seatpost, Mavic 517 rims.

JMJ in JAX


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

Kam said:


> i'll play;
> 
> custom ti ebb/ss desalvo cycles 29er
> 
> ...


good lord that thing is sweet.
if you ever want to get rid of the seven bar, PM me.
I have been considering one for a while now.


----------



## mateoway (Aug 24, 2004)

*right on*



FTM said:


> My Bontrager Race Light currently running fixed thanks to an ENO eccentric hub.
> Snapped these pictures this morning while out on my before work loop.
> It was overcast and drizzly for the first 1200' of climbing but I was greeted with sunshine for the next 1000'.
> Better than coffee to start the day. and I don't say that lightly!


the ken burton did you see zap


----------



## FTM (Sep 14, 2004)

mateoway said:


> the ken burton did you see zap


I only rode the upper part of KB today, Wasn't sure what was going to happen with the weather and didn't want to be stuck way back in the Arroyo If the rain really started.

Not sure who/what zap is. Didn't see anybody at all on the mountain today - nice and quiet - just my tires and the dirt (and the occasional gasping for breath)

~G


----------



## Guital2 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sorry To De-Blingify this board but this is what hooked me (built it out of necessity to commute and not worry about getting stolen) I now have a Zion and a Reba U-Turn as the foundation of my new SS.

P.S. When did Bontrager stop making frames?


----------



## FTM (Sep 14, 2004)

Guital2 said:


> P.S. When did Bontrager stop making frames?


KB closed his Santa Cruz production facility in January '97. Trek continued to make the Privateer in Wisconson untill sometime in '99. Mine is a '96 Race Light.

~G


----------



## TwistedCrank (Aug 6, 2004)

*Here's mine*

Yet another black rigid 1x1. Since this pic was taken her tires have gotten fatter, her chainring has gotten greerer and her cranks have gotten White(Industries)er.

She always gets the top bunk.


----------



## statusman (Jan 13, 2004)

*Manitou SS*


----------



## Bike Nazi (Apr 3, 2004)

*If I were you, I'd*



1strongone1 said:


> I am a certified bike whore and have had many. I am never satisfied and continually looking for that one that I can settle down with. Maybe I drink too much.


put that Fox Fork on that Dean and give monogamy a nice long, hard run.


----------



## Dick Frisbee (Oct 22, 2004)

*MyVulture*

Good stuff.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

now with Surly rigid fork though...


----------



## 1FG rider (Jul 9, 2004)

*03 Cannondale 1FG and '78 Schwinn Cruiser*

'03 Cannondale 1FG
Avid Mechanical Discs
Cane Creek Barends
Chris King 18t cog
Ellie the Dog looking distracted

'78 Schwinn Cruiser
Mostly old parts laying around the garage
Specialized Strongarm II Cranks
Spot rear hub
v-brake bosses welded to chainstays
no name cro-moly fork


----------



## lftripp33 (Apr 22, 2004)

*Umm Yeah*

Here is my Sycip...


----------



## alchemist (Jan 25, 2005)

*Yet another Surly,*

But in a different hemisphere....


----------



## Newsboy (Feb 27, 2004)

*Merlin Newsboy #75 and Ibis SS-Mojo "Quigley"*

Kona A'ha waiting for surgery in the basement beside a
fixed fillet brazed frame waiting for On-One Midges and 
new rigid fork.


----------



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

my Wily

only been on a couple rides so far, but I love it already


----------



## SSwoody (Jan 3, 2004)

Spicer Ti SS Cruiser


----------



## Alta825 (Mar 9, 2004)

*IF 29er SS here*

had this built up last spring-
IF Deluxe 29er EBB w/ IF fork to match
Phil EBB / Phil hubs w/ ENO fw
Jones H-bar
Louise discs
XT cranks w/ Spot guard


----------



## Mycle (Sep 16, 2004)

*A couple more:*

The ti one is an Airborne Stratoliner 29er with TET fork, Eno eccentric wheel, Magura HS-66 brakes, WTB dirtdrop bars (Thanks SSLos!).

"Poppy" is a Landshark steel frame with Headshock, Phil Wood hubs, NYCBikes boomerang bar. I love 'em both, but ride the 29er more.


----------



## TT. (Feb 2, 2004)

wow..some purdy, expensive rides up here  
here's my entry...al ccm frame, with fabbed up horizontal dropouts  
it's going through some changes right now (getting a disc mount, loosing the brake bosses, getting new wheels, cranks, brakes)


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

can i join the club?


----------



## grumpstumper (Dec 22, 2004)

*I Love My Bike.*

*bianchi SS*
tom's thumb elite seat post and stem
easterson carbon riser bar
wtd laser v stealth saddle
avnerd mechanical disc brakes
race pace cranks
nemo freewheel
wtb speed disc front hub, rims and spokes
spot rear hub
oury grips
shinamo spd poopy pedals
avnerd speed dial levers
hutchinson python tires (ahhhh, freedom)
burger king headset

This bike is happy because I ride it almost every day.


----------



## blsuedeshu (Mar 30, 2005)

*Here's my two*

TST frame with the usual bits - light and fun
Old Schwinn Madison track bike - full Phil and Campy


----------



## M2000 (Oct 2, 2004)

my lady


----------



## vuduvgn (Jan 8, 2004)

Some of you folks got too much danm money. Yes, that is the angered sound of jealousy...


----------



## frankwerks (Feb 23, 2005)

*my attempt*


----------



## Milk of SS-Italy (Jan 24, 2004)

*autarchica*

the singlespeed-italy.com project finally came true.
98% italian components: MDE steel costum frame, campy hubs, campy centaur carbon crank, frm v-brakes and levers, ambrosio texas rims, geax tires, wr compositi bar, stem and seatpost, marzocchi fork.

this bike belongs to Stefano, my mate in the ss-italy site.

the pics:


----------



## Tukson Rider (Jul 15, 2004)

*Scott SS*


----------



## jim-bob (Mar 20, 2005)

The do-everything bike - one set of coasty knobby wheels and one set of fixed slicks :









The bar-bike/cruiser/loaner bike :


----------



## SpinWheelz (May 3, 2004)

Two mutants.

Here's the first bike I ever built up. A Specialized M2 Stumpjumper, with a Kona Project 2 fork, and other bits and bobs. Trailworthy, though not quite as hardy as I might like it to be. Light as a feather, though.









This was built up in February. A Trek 950 that resembles very little of its original guise. Lugged steel frame and fork, new paint (really crap rattlecan job), moustache bars, big beefy street tires. This is a road-going bike, though the tires have proven that they can hold their own over hardpack dirt. Big gear for road riding.


----------



## cavitykilla (Sep 6, 2004)

*The Black Crow...*

can't beat the old crow, for the money or the headache


----------



## BannedWagon (Dec 22, 2004)

*Anti-bling*

all love no $$


----------



## Meat Foot (Jan 14, 2004)

Here is my Vulturized Dean Private I bought from Aosty (frame and other bits). Lots of fun on this one. This is my 3rd SS in less than 3 years.....it is an epidemic.

Mike


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

*Its almost done...*

I am going to order an Endless cog and spacers tonight!


----------



## unospeed (Nov 2, 2004)

*my urban attack vehicle*

she's my baby


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

*This should have....*



Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I am going to order an Endless cog and spacers tonight!


gone to the end of the thread.


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

my bikes

litespeed obed '94:
























ferraroli:








wiesmann custom made:








spot:


----------



## sime (Jan 16, 2004)

sure; i'll play!

1x1:









redline commuter:









true north:









there you go, my SS'ers. previous to the redline i had an old brodie conversion, unfortunatly last fall on my way home from work somebody took exception to me being on the road and decided to hit me from behind.........oh well


----------



## maxbacon (Apr 14, 2005)

*Dirty Blizzard*

Nevermind the hanger, she was born to singlespeed!









namaSSte, do you miss her yet?


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

14TripleD said:


> Nevermind the hanger, she was born to singlespeed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


**weeping openly** YES!!!!!!!! I usually just move on but that Blizz is one of the finest bikes Ive ever owned. In the end, the sale was the right thing to do. The Blizz would never have tolerated what Ive put the Chameleon through (lots of dj's and skatepark riding). I also wound up getting a (cough, cough) Litespeed geared roadbike. Man, that's like double bad.

Either way, she looks amazing! Like a hot ex wife or something....you know, its not yours but you'd still like to throw a leg over. Glad she's got a great home brother. Keep having fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSteel (Dec 31, 2003)

*Dekerf*

Ooooo....me too, me too!


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

*My NOS Fat Chance Buck Shaver*










Here are the specs if you care.

1994 Fat Chance Buck Shaver (medium frame painted sapphire blue)
Tange Unicrown fork
Chris king no threadset with FF singlespeed cap
Ringle zooka stem (really need to swap this for a 10 degree model if I can ever find one)
Generic bullhorn bars with Cinelli gel tape and plugs carved from wine corks.
Avid brake levers and ultimate v-brakes
Syncros seatpost
Selle Italia Max Flite saddle
Tange 110 sealed BB (probably going to switch this to a 107 soon to get a better chainline)
Race Face Turbine LP 170mm Cranks
Syncros 32T chainring
Sachs chain
Specialized Ti crank bolts
Shimano SPD m520s
Wheels I built myself (28 hole mavic m231s, Wheelsmith DB14 spokes in black, Ringle sun of bubba front hub, WI eccentric 28H black eno rear hub, gold and blue nipples)
Control Tech Ti front skewer
WI ENO freewheel 19T
Oh yeah and brand new Onza porcupines all the way from England.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Any Voodooites?*

Got a wild hair (hare??) so I thought I'd try something different with my WI rear hub and put the gears  ahh...uhh....back on my YBB where they belong.

Decided to bite the bullet & try a disc setup too, which ofcorse, led to a *new* wheel, which then led to a *need* for a fancy part-time boinger with a F80X.....BTW, thanks Senior~ Cebedo 

No ride yet, but feels pretty solid...but anyone that rides with me knows I don't require "too" much structural integrity under me 

Here goes, camera errr.......the operator, might not have things dialed in quite right! 

"Voodoo Binzango ala SS"


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

JMac47 said:


> Got a wild hair (hare??) so I thought I'd try something different with my WI rear hub and put the gears  ahh...uhh....back on my YBB where they belong.
> 
> Decided to bite the bullet & try a disc setup too, which ofcorse, led to a *new* wheel, which then led to a *need* for a fancy part-time boinger with a F80X.....BTW, thanks Senior~ Cebedo
> 
> ...


 just great pics and a simply awesome bike...cheers


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Rennen rollenlager
32-16
Manitou jumper 3" fork


----------



## 32seventeen (Jan 15, 2004)

Here it is again


----------



## maSSpayne (Jan 29, 2004)

*Here's mine...*

In all it's normal glory!!


----------



## MTBDad (Jan 2, 2004)

*My Ute*

Here's my pride and joy! I am lucky enough to have several really beautiful bikes, but this one is my favorite! For those who haven't heard (ad-nauseum) my blasphemous story. I was shopping for a Ti frame about five years ago and read the review of the Utilitman in Dirt Rag #78 and was intrigued by the interview with Matt. I called him and asked about building a geard Ute. To make a long story short (not for Matt) Matt had to endure about three months of questions from me about tubes, geometry, frame stiffness...you get the point. One day he e-mailed me and said that he had made the decision to go exclusively SS, but as we had been talking already, he would still build me a geared rig. That made up my mind. I still feel that his experiences with building me this bike were what drove him from the world of gears and chainline issues running screaming into the night. Matt is a singular guy! He still tolerates my questions and requests for set-up advice. If you haven;t ridden one of Matt's frames, and get the chance, don;t pass it up!!


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Are those the long Paul levers?


----------



## MTBDad (Jan 2, 2004)

*Yes...*



Drevil said:


> Are those the long Paul levers?


The 'deuce and a Half' version. Will the regular or compact or whatever they call them have a less extreme bend??


----------



## notsofastanymore (Mar 16, 2005)

*My Bizango convert*

These are sweet frames, she used to be a geared bike but she kept nagging me until removed the xtr drive train. Now she is happy! 19 lbs. Used to have a sid sl fork but I just put the rigid on and I am looking forward to getting her all dirty.

Titec ti 118 bar
Easton mg60 stem
Paul brakes 
Titec carbon bar ends
King hs
Vicious cycles fork
eno hubset w/ 517 rims alloy nips 15/17 dt's
White inustries freewheel 17t
TNT cranks with Phil stainless steel bb & race face 36 ring
Salsa clamp 
Thomson elite post
Flite saddle
King ti h2o cage
Specialized s-works rockster 1.9 tires
Conti ul tubes
carbon spacers


----------



## JTHMCFM#50 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Tunturi Ebb SS*

Here's my ride:








JTH MCFM #50


----------



## GumbyRat (Mar 24, 2004)

*Mein Zwergrad*

It is a bit big for me, but the beer keeps me flexible for the falls.


----------



## J-RAD (May 4, 2004)

My two singlespeeders. A white 1x1 and a new Explosif


----------



## SS Jerry (Dec 22, 2003)

*Tuff Choice......#9 or #12*

I got the camera out tonight and shot a few pics.

Phil Wood PISS OFF's #9 and #12

The #12 townie is my commuter bike, soon to be joined by a geared bike for longer rides.

The #9 bike is my weekend play toy. It will see much more action this year now that the foot is healing mucho better.

By the way.... I am down 44 pounds riding the bike this year, I guess the combination of exercise, proper diet and taking my depression medication is working.....who would have thunk that ?????

-JS-


----------



## sylvain (Mar 19, 2004)

Some very nice bikes here!

Here's mine









































Sunn/Morati ti frame (some say neater welds than Moots ...)
Saracen ti forks 
Morati cranks
Box brake levers
Avid Arch Extreme (or is it Supreme?) brakes.
Moots post & stem (not on pics)
Helion bars
ENO hubs & freewheel
Syncros ti bb (double row)
Klein Death Grip SL 2.3 tires (not on pics)

Soooooo much fun to race


----------



## sylvain (Mar 19, 2004)

... also a Schwinn cruiser


----------



## Espen (Feb 19, 2004)

What kind of tires on the "Commuter"

Killerbikes btw!!

E



SS Jerry said:


> I got the camera out tonight and shot a few pics.
> 
> Phil Wood PISS OFF's #9 and #12
> 
> ...


----------



## SS Jerry (Dec 22, 2003)

*Tires are....*



Espen said:


> What kind of tires on the "Commuter"
> 
> Killerbikes btw!!
> 
> E


Panaracer T-Serv for Messenger, size is 700x35

Thanks

JS


----------



## frankenbike (Mar 17, 2004)

fityisz said:


>


Where was that photo taken? Looks like machine gun rounds it that building behind the bike.


----------



## BCBlur (Nov 23, 2004)

*Juan Solo!*

Juan Solo
King Headset
04 Marzocchi Marathon SL
King/Mavic 819 Front
Hugi 240/Mavic 819 Rear
Salsa 32t ring
Spicer 19t Cog
Hope Minis w/ Speedgoat clamps
Syntace VRO bar/stem combo
Ergo II bar ends
RF Turbine LP Crank/RF Sig Ti BB
Thomson Setback post
Conti Vert Pro UST tires /w Stan's sealant
.. standard other stuff ..
*FROG BELL!!!*
 (courtesy of my friend Emily)

No complaints.

PS.
The frog bell makes me faster. I have this urge to beat-down all the gearies on the climbs, ringing my happy frog bell at them as I pass...


----------



## Adrian (Oct 7, 2004)

*Vertex commuter bike*

this is my work commuter and sunday morning grocery getter.

'01 Rocky Mountain Vertex
ENO rear hub/Dia compe Tsali front hub
Sun sub IV rims
XTR brakes/Deore levers
Kinesis Max Light fork
Race Face cranks and BB
ACS freewheel (the ENO freewheels come in next week!!!)
generic stem, seat, post, headset, and bar
mismatched BMX pedals pushing the weight up to 21.25 lbs.










the gear is just tall enough for commuting at 38:16 with Ritchey semi slicks on it.


----------



## Kolo (Jan 13, 2004)

Current SS roadie which often does off road duty, but no longer as the other one is the file pic of what I've got on the way ))


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

I got my small Karate Monkey about two months ago. It's a complete blast and I will not go back to 26er without a fight. 

I've got about 40 miles on the Jones bars, and they are fantabulous. My quest for the perfect bars have ended.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Here is my Single........'04 SC Chameleon.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Here is my wife's SS.......Redline Monocog


----------



## carter1 (Jan 30, 2004)

Man, I love this bike. Peyto with damaged top tube replaced by Steve Stickel.
Oh yea, Brooks saddles rule for Slow Old Fat guys.


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

*What can I say... I love my UNIT!*


----------



## nogearshere (Mar 7, 2005)

*Slower then she looks, no thats me.*

She only sees the light of day once in a while...no apologies for the spongy thing up front either.


----------



## djcrb9 (Jan 13, 2004)

*My baby*









Here's my Explosif, just got my H-Bars on there.









The swanky bashguard i got from the fine gentlemen at MonkeyWrench Cycles in Lincoln.









1 dirty King hub...









And one more of the H-Bar.


----------



## CJones (Aug 3, 2004)

Question for MTBDad: What brand and color (almost look like polished metal) are the forks on your Matt Chester and how do they ride?

Thanks!

Lots of Jones bars on this thread!!


----------



## MTBDad (Jan 2, 2004)

*The Artistry of Sasha White*

Question for MTBDad: What brand and color (almost look like polished metal) are the forks on your Matt Chester and how do they ride?

Thanks!

Lots of Jones bars on this thread!!

The fork is from Sasha of Vanilla Bikes - http://www.vanillabicycles.com/

I had it built two years ago for the Chester. This winter I had Sasha remove the canti studs and switch it to one of his slick Stainless Disc Mounts. The paint was chosen by his painter (the guy is phenomenal!) to be as close a match as possible to the Ti of the frame.


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

*pic come soon*

2002 SC chameleon md
'01 Z1 QR20
Ringle/Boxxer ft wheel
Phil Wood SL rr wheel
Carumba double barrel c-set
Answer Pro-taper gold bar
Avid ultimate ti levers red
WTB grease guard h-set yellow
Azonic Shorty stem blue
Schwinn saddle bass-boat blue

thats all the bling i think, will post pic as soon as i take one


----------



## dansjustchillin (Apr 8, 2004)

the gold one is my schwinn which i'm trying to make look as stupid as possible, it has a ways to go still. and then my fetish fixation. the K2 stem on there is only holding the forks on for the time being, i think i'm gonna go thomson stem and post there. once my tax return finally comes i'll be building wheels for the fixation too.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

My girls......


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Not mine...... but lovely anyway


----------



## carnetorta (Aug 1, 2004)

*My Solo One*

My SS.


----------



## singleminded (Jan 7, 2004)

*just another 29er...*

frame by Teesdale. KM fork. Speedcity wheels. Rides good.


----------



## tenacious m (Jun 23, 2005)

*explosif!*

enoized tange prestige concept.


----------



## AteMrYeats (Oct 26, 2004)

My Strong 29" SS.


----------



## Guital2 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thank god for employee discounts, this would have cost me $2600 and im a poor college student....


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

*My Hunter and Cove*

Here are my 2 current rides. The Hunter frame i bought used here on MTBR and is my main bike, the Cove I just converted with a magic gear and is my travel and race bike. Enjoy:


----------



## brandonbrunke (Oct 7, 2004)

Two bikes: the Bianchi for commuting/screwing around, and the Surly for everything else.


----------



## jamiswes (Jan 16, 2005)

Here is my 1983 Jamis Lightfoot 15 speed converted to a SS. This bike has been raced as resent as the 12 hours of Tsali. Solo. This is the first Mountain bike I purchased.
http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=86696&stc=1


----------



## nm13 (Jun 5, 2005)

J-RAD said:


> My two singlespeeders. A white 1x1 and a new Explosif


Which do you like best or what do you like about either?


----------



## wardo78 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Black Sheep 29er*

Here is a link to my new SS in the 29er forum:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=1009408#post1009408

Thanks,
Wardo


----------



## Furrner (Jun 10, 2004)

My SS Riddler. I have the dropouts for geared, but don't think they will be seeing much use.


----------



## desurfer (Oct 22, 2005)

*my first SS...*

Just built this one up and took it for a test ride today, it was a blast!

Klein Pulse frame (the original paint was ruined, so it's got black metallic car paint with a clear protectant coat)
Sun Rhyno Lite wheels / Deore hubs
cheap Suntour fork
crappy Tektro brakes
beater Truvativ cranks with Blackspire 32t SS chainring
Gusset 1-er kit, 16t cog
SRAM singlespeed chain
Time Atac Alium pedals
Cane Creek Ergo II bar ends (love these)
the derailleur is serving time as the tensioner while I await my Rollenlager

I basically got the frame for free from someone and cannibalized my Schwinn Rocket3 for the rest of the parts. It's dirt cheap and fun, the way singlespeeding should be!


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

*Did you pick the Kelly up before, or after Chris moved to Sierra City?*



1strongone1 said:


> I am a certified bike whore and have had many. I am never satisfied and continually looking for that one that I can settle down with. Maybe I drink too much.


I'm curious, I haven't seen much of them lately, maybe because he's not out here anymore. Out of all three I defititly am drooling at the Strong! Carl makes some nice stuff, he's supposed to be building up a frame to go with the Rohloff hub soon, I can't wait to see it!

P.S. Anyone have any problem with me copying your pics to my Blog?

You'll get full credit and info, check out the blog and email me if you're interested in allowing me to do a feature. Kinda an adventure in a SingleSpeed/Mountain Bike Online Magazine.

check it out at:

http://obionespeedonly.blogspot.com/


----------



## The Tractor (Jan 15, 2004)

*Mine.........*

The Tractor. Back 40 plowin' machine. (I've changed the tires and handle bar since this pic)
Rob


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

*Nice! So-fa-king(say it really fast) Nice!*



xrmattaz said:


> Sofa King Ti King Pin, perhaps a rare species....one of three I think.
> 
> This would be my fixie, pure and true!


DDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLL!


----------



## Guital2 (Feb 4, 2005)

desurfer said:


> Just built this one up and took it for a test ride today, it was a blast!


who uses an xtr for a tensioner.... If I mail you a singleator will you trade me?


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Hadn't seen this thread in a while, when i looked i had only posted the TaSS

so Here's my main ride


----------



## JLC (Sep 17, 2005)

*Here is my*

GF HooKooEKoo Converted.


----------



## chklto (Dec 6, 2004)

*new ss addition*

still working on minor adjustments.


----------



## desurfer (Oct 22, 2005)

*sorry...*



Guital2 said:


> who uses an xtr for a tensioner.... If I mail you a singleator will you trade me?


The derailleur is borrowed from a friend who has a garage full of spare parts. I have to give it back to him when I get the tensioner. It is funny though; that's the most high-end component I've ever had on a bike, and it doesn't even do anything!


----------



## cavitykilla (Sep 6, 2004)

*Dean/Ionic Johnny Rotten*

I can't wait to put some serious miles on her.


----------



## trlrnr (Sep 23, 2005)

*95 Stumpjumper FS*

I call this one *F* uk*S* tik since it lives in the bedroom when I am not townie running it. It's a 95 Stumpjumper *FS*

I have it set up BMX style. Single brake, DX pedals and 32/17 AC freewheel. Paul Word and Fhub built on Sapim 14/15 deuce booties on Rhino Lites. Lashed some Mimo's on for threads. Salsa is the front ring. Sram chain with the goldie locks linkage. Just added old school BMX dice valve covers and a Cane Creek Solos Headset in sample/non production purple. Old school Deare XT rear brake with Cane Creek brake lever, old LX cranks just cuz them were around. Clean, very light for a steel bike. Don't rant about the shitty Judy XC, for what i use the bike for, it does just fine. Plus, of that production year and model, I think I got the only solid fork they built the whole year.

Dig the forum. Dig checking out everyones ride. I have others to post, all singlespeed.

Peace


----------



## Bike Nazi (Apr 3, 2004)

*Awfully busy for a SS*



JLC said:


> GF HooKooEKoo Converted.


with all due respect, I'd either clean up that rear end or put gears on it.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

*So, how does...*



mudpie said:


> with some changes......


Does the "pushed" fork handle? Is it "better like you wouldn't believe" like everyone says?


----------



## AK47 (Mar 22, 2004)

*Here's mine...*

2005 Bianchi G.U.S.S.

Pretty much stock except I put a King front hub on and the kevlar version of the WTB WeirWolfs. I'm also running CaneCreen Ergo II bar ends (yeah I know it looks dorky with the riser bar, but it works well).


----------



## dumbaSS (Sep 8, 2005)

32seventeen said:


> Here it is again


What tires/size are these, and what kind of trails do you ride them on? They look like something I'd like to try.


----------



## GregC (Jan 27, 2004)

Not the greatest photos...mostly built up with parts from my NRS and a few new bits. I was going to go rigid, but decided to put a used RS Pilot on there...seems to be working ok. I love this bike...it's my first SS and first bike I have ever built myself (aside from pressing the headset) and it fits like a glove...put about 100 miles on it so far in the first week!


----------



## JLC (Sep 17, 2005)

*Done!*



Bike Nazi said:


> with all due respect, I'd either clean up that rear end or put gears on it.


I have wanted to do "clean it up" that for a while. It turns out that my current 32x19 works perfectly, I just removed one link. The chain is a little tight at the moment but will break in shortly.

Yeah, it looks much better.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

My road weapon.


----------



## JLC (Sep 17, 2005)

*Nice Job!!*

Great looking bike! 
Building up a bike is quite an accomplishment. 
Congratulations! Is it dirty yet??


----------



## 31trum (Oct 5, 2005)

*heres my ole' Pace RC100*

http//i14.photobucket.com/albums/a322/31trum/rc100.jpg


----------



## GregC (Jan 27, 2004)

JLC said:


> Is it dirty yet??


Very!


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

HoSS said:


> Here's my Slingshot after yesterday's race. I had a good showing going before I flatted halfway through.  Anyhoo, its vintage '94 w/ an AMP F1 fork, M900 XTR canti's, levers and wheelset, Titec 118 Ti bars, Salsa stem and American Classic seatpost. Weighs 23.6 pounds as pictured.


Wow I didn't know if anyone still rode those. Do you ever worry about it breaking? That is a rare fork you have on there too. Very nice piece of history.


----------



## P-Funk (Jan 16, 2004)

Wily SS 29er.


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

Here's a couple rather successful one-time conversions.


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

*Demo!*

Soquel Demo Forest is a dang good ride on an SS, props to you.



bikeny said:


> Here are my 2 current rides. The Hunter frame i bought used here on MTBR and is my main bike, the Cove I just converted with a magic gear and is my travel and race bike. Enjoy:


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

My single speed
https://www.unrealcycles.com/uploaddir/gallery/my_p1_4.jpg


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

Man there are some really good looking bikes in this thread. One of these days I will get myself a Surly 1x1!

Here is my second SS this year:









flipinidaho did the conversion for me this weekend. I've only had one ride on it, but I am definately in love with it! I just hope my Yeti 575 that is over 3 months old doesn't get jealous this winter!!!


----------



## Bulldog04 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Latest Addition*

Here's the latest addition to my stable.

2005 Kona Unit
Marzocchi MX Comp ETA Fork
Easton Monkey Lite Riser Bar
Avid BB7 Disks
Eggbeater pedals


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Ventana El Commandante SS 29'er


----------



## BikeMojo (Jan 6, 2005)

*got Crown Royal?*

Ibis Mojo SS

Chris King, Race Face, Avid, Thompson, Vicious and Ahearne stuff and things.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Latest*

With a W.I. eccentric hub, most any frame will do! Switching out the big 'Tanos for somethin smaller for winter.


----------



## moparchris (Nov 5, 2005)

heres mine::




























some specs:
NoTubes ZTR Olympic (heavy version, setup tubeless without rimstrip)
spokes - front: DT revoloution back: DT competition
WTB laserdisc lite front hub
standard GT branded SS specific cassette hub rear (might get a hadley or king eventually)
Fox F100RLT fork
pedals - (when i take it mountain biking..) Crank bros. eggbeater Ti's
Truvativ blaze ISIS cranks (came standard) might change to the stylos or it needs a new c/ring anyway
brakes - i will change these eventually, probably to some juicys but it came with tektro cable discs
SRAM PC991 chain
King notreadset
King kog 15t rear (x standard 32 that came with cranks)
SRAM PC991 chain

added after pics -
Titec pluto carbon riser bars
Thompson X4 stem (ok so its not even on the bike yet but still..)

stuff i need/want to get:
new seatpost, thompson ? cranks - stylo ? brakes - juicy 5 7 or carbon depending what i can afford at the time  , rear hub - either king or hadley, i think thats it


----------



## beerman (Jul 5, 2004)

Desalvo ti 26 and a Spot 29er.


----------



## DiDaDunlop (Oct 22, 2005)

My SS....

https://www.pinkbike.com/modules/photo/?op=list&function=myphotos&photouserid=95478










Nothing special but it does the job and does it brilliantly...

(still looking for a nice tensioner)


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

some more pics
































































fixed





































s


----------



## Potential Roadkill (Nov 5, 2004)

*Latest SS project*

Kona Sutra, tires swapped out for Ritchey Zed 700 x 44c. Running an 32t front 18t rear, Avid road disc brakes. Fun bike.


----------



## biss-ness (Aug 13, 2004)

*my SS*

64' wasp


----------



## iattackthedarkness (Jan 14, 2004)

*Here's mine*

It's not nearly as fancy as some of these but it works.


----------



## xc_xtc (Oct 8, 2005)

*Enjoi*










Can't wait to make this a true ss..


----------



## tomacropod (Jul 23, 2004)

mine:










see "1056th my SS thread" thread for more details and pics.

- Joel


----------



## InfXXIV40-60 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Custom High Ti 29er SS*

I love this bike. www.highticycles.com


----------



## Mudflaps (Sep 7, 2005)

*ZIon 853 EBB*

Since Shiggy encouraged me to post this ride for the combination of parts interest, here tês. It was built from a combo of stuff I got for this specifically and parts I had around or I robbed off some vintage rides I have dating back as far as 1984. My background is that I was one of those folks who Shig mentioned in some post here, who swore never to ride "one of them silly SS's". Since building this (my first) three months ago I have ridden my geared (off-road) bikes once..... 



Parts list, such as I care.....
'04 Marzocchi Marathon SL fork
King HS
Salsa Pro-Moto flat bar
?? stem, (uh, well... it clamps the bar)
Real disc ft hub, WTB Laserbeam rim
XT disc rear hub, Bontrager off-center drilled rim
Avid mechanical discs
old Kooka Br levers- (damn light)
'90's IRD ti seatpost 
Bontrager ti-rail saddle
old Cook Bros RSR 180 crank arms


----------



## MTG (Feb 24, 2004)

*Haven't posted in a while...*

It's Mike Garritson from San Diego and here she is...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Here's a pic of my new Vulture:


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

tomacropod said:


> mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man I am loving the look of this bike.


----------



## (Tom) (Jan 12, 2004)

IF


----------



## FreakyC (Jun 4, 2004)

*Here's my new Black Sheep*

Just got her this evening!


----------



## pcrap (Aug 2, 2004)

*4 out of 5 bikes prefer to be singlespeeds*

My stable... Four singles and a gearie (Kona Stinky - not pictured).

Fetish Cycles Discipline MTB (soon to be replaced with a Jamis Komodo frame):









1993 GT RTS-1 City-Bike (2x1 manual shift, rear suspension only):









1990 Fisher Supercaliber Errand/Bar/Rain Bike:









1980's (pre-'84) Trek Roadie:


----------



## marsb (Jun 6, 2004)

*Bulldog's cousin*

Bulldog's cousin --- The MOUNTAINEER (Go WVU, Sugar Bowl '05!!!!!)
Same bar, brakes (Juicy 7 rotors)
Thomson stem/post
LX crank/Truvativ Lexan bashguard
soul cycles 100mm rigid (soon to be Surly Instigator fork)


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

PCRAP.................

I did not know that GT made those RTS's so early.....that was a really advanced suspension design for 1993. I am impressed.


----------



## jmw (Feb 25, 2005)

this post is getting seriously heavy on bandwidth demand......

1st pic - Zion SS (what's up fellow zionistas!)
2nd pic - my original Schwinn, repainted and converted


----------



## Ridin'Dirty (Jun 4, 2004)

Some of these bikes are so very purty - mines not  but it is a nice steel frame and rides great!


----------



## pitmang1 (Sep 11, 2005)

I need help. I can't seem to figure out how to attach a picture to my posts.


----------



## laduckslayer (Nov 19, 2005)

*My Rig*

New to forum, new to single speed. Added this steed to my stable to compliment different riding styles:

2006 Gary Fisher Rig (XL)
King Headset (gotta love the pink)
White industries crank set (180)
Shimano BB 
Bony wheels and tires
lock on grips
Cane Creek ergo bars
Time pedals


----------



## philze (Jan 21, 2004)

*Solo One*

Here is a standard.


----------



## gijsberg (Dec 2, 2005)

I am also new to SingleSpeed since yesterday 

I made my choice to go to SingleSpeed due to knee problems, and becausse of the kneeproblems i am going to add Time (click) pedals to the bike.

Low budget Giant Iguana 42*23, with adjusted rear der 










And also new to the mtbr forum!


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

Very nice bike........they are all purdy in their own way.


----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

*Here's my ****** Sissy Surly*

It's nice and it's different;


----------



## Gaby Seboun (May 7, 2005)

An another Surly, mine


----------



## mosquitos (Feb 14, 2004)

Gaby Seboun said:


> An another Surly, mine


nice build gaby, but what is this sticker on the downtube  ?


----------



## Gaby Seboun (May 7, 2005)

mosquitos said:


> nice build gaby, but what is this sticker on the downtube  ?


Thanks lolotte ! It is the sticker site French singlespeed : ONE GEAR !


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

Gaby Seboun said:


> Thanks lolotte ! It is the sticker site French singlespeed : ONE GEAR !


How are those maguras working?? Do you have any problems witht the evo mounts? I have evo mounts on my trials bike and they are not fun to work with.


----------



## gabe (Mar 25, 2004)

*My own home built SS........*

Built it myself exactly the way I wanted it.


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

Hand built.........I am impressed. Wow.......I like the gussets.


----------



## gabe (Mar 25, 2004)

*There is NO limit!*

Thanks, with a little trial and error you can create what ever you want............


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

gabe said:


> Thanks, with a little trial and error you can create what ever you want............


Oh my god......what is that. Looks a little bmx and a little trials with a hint of MTB. I am impressed. Is the a mod trials bike rear rim?


----------



## gsteinb (Jul 9, 2005)

Kona Ti. Weight: somewhere around 18


----------



## cmatcan (Nov 20, 2005)

that is truly awesome, gabe!!!


----------



## pitmang1 (Sep 11, 2005)

I'm almost done.


----------



## Allroy (Feb 9, 2004)

*My baby... Spicer 29er*


----------



## gabe (Mar 25, 2004)

*Thanks but I can't take all the credit......*

My ridding brother Thad desighned the bike and I helped with some of the brazing on the frame with the trials wheel in the back. He has the more unique concepts and configurations, while I tend to build more traditional geometries. We are still experimenting with different angles just to find out for ourselves what it's all about, some good some not so good, all fun.


----------



## chimichow (Oct 13, 2005)

*SS Trek OCLV Rigid*

Second SS build. Waiting on a Rennen spacers and tensioner to finish the job.


----------



## norm (Feb 20, 2005)

*My new Kona SS*

A couple of pics of my newly built Kona SS.


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

GABE................

I am impressed with your work. That primer colored SS looks so clean. Wow. Do you have any more pics of other bikes. Is it hard getting tubing to make a nice bike. How much does it cost in materials??


----------



## surlyVEE (Jan 26, 2004)

*Resurrection of the big thread...*

Basic 1x1 - the last nice ride I'll be able to afford for a long time. The best impulse buy I ever made - love it...


----------



## djcrb9 (Jan 13, 2004)

The Townie. I had har painted pink so people had no excuses for "not seeing me" if i ever get hit.










The 29'er, my current favorite.









And the wheels that's on it, Industry Nine.


----------



## Glow in Dark (Jan 8, 2005)

My Bridgestone MB-1 Conversion with a 36x21 with a half link. Also here is a picture of my road/commuter Allez.


----------



## MC9.5 (Nov 11, 2004)

05 Rumble


----------



## MC9.5 (Nov 11, 2004)

MC9.5 said:


> 05 Rumble


More...with Horizontal drops.


----------



## Cogito (Nov 2, 2005)

*My SASS*

It just makes me happy to ride this this bike. It is agile, quiet and remarkably smooth.


----------



## Nocturnus (Mar 28, 2005)

Still working on it. Need to get a that SS cassette hub kit, cause using the cog off my old 9 speed cassette isn't working right. Also need to get that 1" to 1 1/8" steam adapter so I can get rid of that nasty ass stem and sit how I want to sit on that bike. Then i'm going to tear it all apart and paint it.


----------



## mixmasterbike (Aug 4, 2004)

*My two cents...*

*The Skinny:*

2004 SC Chameleon Med
Halo SAS Combat 36h 
Gusset SS kit 18t
Avid mechs 185x160mm
SingleDigit 7 Levers
2004 Fox Talas 
Easton Ea70 Monkey bars
Odi lock-on grips
Race Face ISIS cranks
32t Spot SS ring
Thomson/King
Continental Vertical 2.3​


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

*my quiver*

Top to Bottom: 'cross-fixed, Winter/nasty-fixed, summer(in the works)


----------



## vortrex (Mar 3, 2005)

*tank green inbred*

tank green 18" on-one inbred with rigid fork
dt swiss 4.1 wheels, surly hubs, nokian nbx lite 2.2
eno cranks, wellgo mg-1 pedals, salsa stem/post, answer 2" riser bars, brooks saddle
kooka racha levers, avid single digit, cane creek s2


----------



## bidaci (Nov 7, 2005)

*Mid 90's GT LTS*

Here's my 1st attempt at building an SS. Haven't had a chance to ride it except on the street and only 3 miles. I am suprised it weighed in at 27.5 lbs, but for a build from old stuff laying around I guess it isn't that bad. Lots of room to lighten it up and improve it once I get to try out this SS thing.


----------



## pcrap (Aug 2, 2004)

bidaci said:


> Mid 90's GT LTS. Here's my 1st attempt at building an SS. Haven't had a chance to ride it except on the street and only 3 miles.


That LTS is sweet!

BTW, is the chainstay length pretty much constant on the LTS???

Just wondering... because if the chainstay length stretches as the suspension is compressed and there isn't enough slack in the chain, you'll snap it on the first big bump.

If you didn't already check, disconnect the shock and bottom out the suspension to see if the chain is long enough.

Enjoy the FSSS!


----------



## bidaci (Nov 7, 2005)

pcrap said:


> That LTS is sweet!
> 
> BTW, is the chainstay length pretty much constant on the LTS???
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip on the chain!!!
I do have a singulator on the chain to take up slop, but I never put the suspension through it's full range though. Better to check now then snap a chain on the trail.


----------



## SIGMA (Jan 30, 2004)

*not pretty.*

ugly after seeing some of these.


----------



## SIGMA (Jan 30, 2004)

*mine*

my first


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

bidaci said:


> Here's my 1st attempt at building an SS. Haven't had a chance to ride it except on the street and only 3 miles. I am suprised it weighed in at 27.5 lbs, but for a build from old stuff laying around I guess it isn't that bad. Lots of room to lighten it up and improve it once I get to try out this SS thing.


Holly crap wow. That bike looks amazing for being a base line LTS. Very nice build....and I would mind seeing some more shots of it. Congrats on converting a LTS.


----------



## bidaci (Nov 7, 2005)

toyota200x said:


> Holly crap wow. That bike looks amazing for being a base line LTS. Very nice build....and I would mind seeing some more shots of it. Congrats on converting a LTS.


This is the only other picture I have at this time. Once I finalize the buidl and get the weight down I will repost more pictures and the specs.


----------



## mixmasterbike (Aug 4, 2004)

SIGMA said:


> ugly after seeing some of these.


i <3 YOUR S.I.S.S


----------



## mixmasterbike (Aug 4, 2004)

FrontRanger said:


> Here is mine.........


Nice Setup!


----------



## boboso (Oct 17, 2002)

Converted Schwinn Moab Disc

99 Schwinn Med (too small - waiting for dedication 29" wheel frame)
Mavic 519 with pimped out red nipples / Pauls Hubs 
Surley Singlator - 8 speed chain
Hayes OEM brakes
2003 Fox Vanilla RLC set to 4" (mainly locked out with blow off) 
LP Composite DH Handlebar (soon to have an Hbar)
Odi lock-on grips and Cane Creek Bar Ends
Shimano LX Hollowtech Octolink Cranks 32t (soon to be Truvativ Stylo 32 - 180)
22t or 20t White Industries cogs
Thomson stem
Rock Shox Seat Post
2.4 Mutano front and Exi 2.1 rear tires


----------



## m(A)ui (Dec 17, 2005)

Here is mine!

Diamond Back from 1991.
converted in 2003 for the SSEC and gearless since!
chainstay cracked in 2004, brazed after the SSWC'04.
built up just today with some new parts.

rides awesome!


maui


----------



## whitejellyfreightliner (Dec 15, 2005)

*2006 Kona A*​


----------



## E ! (Jan 15, 2005)

*Jeez!*



whitejellyfreightliner said:


> *2006 Kona A*​


I'm not sure wich i like better. The bike or your avatar!
What are the build specs you got there?


----------



## sethm (Oct 21, 2005)

Love it


----------



## SIGMA (Jan 30, 2004)

*siss*

again


----------



## PhysicsGuy (Oct 18, 2005)

Just finished it and haven't gotten a good chance to really ride it yet. But it's a Specialized StreetStomper.


----------



## Don_Schnulze (Jan 17, 2006)

*My two main rides*

New to the forum but not new to singlespeed. These are my two main rides:
1991 GT Timberline converted to rear cantilever brakes (instead of U-brake).

The second is a no-name frame made in Taiwan. Fixed gear 39:16 with the help of White Industries ENO excentric hub. Basically my city ride.

Don


----------



## ollllo (Nov 11, 2005)

*One man's trash!!*

Found this frame and fork lying in a ditch...not the latest and greatest;but...steel, rigid, and best of all...FREE!!!


----------



## CabRider (Dec 22, 2004)

nice brakes on the GT 



Don_Schnulze said:


> New to the forum but not new to singlespeed. These are my two main rides:
> 1991 GT Timberline converted to rear cantilever brakes (instead of U-brake).
> 
> The second is a no-name frame made in Taiwan. Fixed gear 39:16 with the help of White Industries ENO excentric hub. Basically my city ride.
> ...


----------



## Rip (Jan 12, 2004)

My Cowan.


----------



## cramonium (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*D.i.s.s.*

my diss


----------



## djspookman (May 25, 2004)

Here's my SS after yesterdays ride plowing thru 8" of fresh snow.

Its a 1994 Balance XR 750 steel frame (they were a small bike company based in CA but went under around 2000) Its primarily built out of stuff from my spare parts bin-LX cranks(until friday when the Race Face cranks come in), LX v-brakes, gusset SS conversion kit, sram 5.0 derailleur as a tensioner, oddessy triple trap pedals, avid brake levers, Azonic shorty stem, Sun rhyno lites laced up with LX hubs and wearing Nokain Gazzolodi 2.3's at 3 lbs pressure for snow (soon to have some home made super studded Maxxis WetScream Tires.










dave


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

my new (old) fixed gear with a few new parts

old : 94 litspeed obed frame

new: headset, bartape














































s


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

"freewheels are for cowards"

and brakes are for sissies


----------



## noslogan (Jan 21, 2004)

*In progress*

Parts are on the way.


----------



## single_track_mind (Sep 16, 2005)

a little muddy but it's a grinch green Ventana El toro.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

fotu said:


> "freewheels are for cowards"
> 
> and brakes are for sissies


hmm.... stoph is from Zurich, Switzerland. The Zurich Lake is at about 1350 feet above sea level, highest point in the city is 2850 feet.


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

lelebebbel said:


> hmm.... stoph is from Zurich, Switzerland. The Zurich Lake is at about 1350 feet above sea level, highest point in the city is 2850 feet.


and....?


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

fotu said:


> and....?


i ll have to pay 200$ fine if the police catches me without two brakes

im hoping that nobody will see that there is only one

but since i have that pink bartape everyone sees that there is only one brake on my bike

s


----------



## N4BBQ (Jan 23, 2006)

*Muss*

MUSS on Cooper Gap


----------



## Yeti342 (Apr 5, 2005)

I converted my scirocco to single speed using a rennen rollenlager and pvc pipe. Geared 32x18 with a surly cog.


----------



## Baptiste (Mar 25, 2005)

My Parkpre, now rigid










full screen










full screen


----------



## rusty_ss (Jan 28, 2006)

*Just converted my old Stumpy*

Here is my favorite old Stumpjumper. I just finished converting it this morning. My first SS.

Im off for a ride now, chow.


----------



## tgriesel (Oct 18, 2005)

*Just Another Tang Niner*

My new favorite ride!


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

*2006 Redline Monocog Custom*

Here is my monocog build 

Monocog Buildup Complete


----------



## bostonnewbie (Feb 6, 2004)

*04' monocog*

04' monocog steel
03' NOS Duke SL
517 rims, LX front, Profile casette BMX rear
Nashbar carbon bar, titec carbon post, performance race saddle
Maxis hard-drive 2.1 tires


----------



## E ! (Jan 15, 2005)

*My rockhopper*

This is it in it's final glory(last build). I've been riding it alot lately. New headset and fork a few weeks back. Ahh who am i kidding i need a new saddle and frt. tire also!


----------



## bung (Oct 27, 2004)

Just finished mine tonight.


----------



## Dr JRod (Mar 8, 2005)

I rode this for about 4 years before yanking the perfectly good XTR stuff and trying the SS way of life. Thanks to this forum for that change. 32-16 worked back in College Station/Houston/Rocky hill, 32-21 for Emma Long in Austin, and 32-19 around Dallas.
If this bike wasn't so awesome and light, I'd be trying to get a fancy SS specific ride. When it finally gives up the ghost, I see a 29er SS coming my way.










Fatties don't Fit Fine. Sworks + 2.5 weirwolf = mucho rub










The cockpit. I hated the Mary bar for quite a few rides, but its finally growing on me. Still not 100%.


----------



## moodster (Jan 22, 2005)

*My ss ARC*

My Yeti breathes new life


----------



## OneGearGuy (Jun 15, 2004)

tgriesel said:


> My new favorite ride!


That is freakin' hot!  
Looks fast standing still. Enjoy it.

OGG


----------



## Albino84 (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## D-Rock (Aug 2, 2004)

*C-Dale Phoenix*

My 1st SS courtesy of my parts bin and my first "real" MTB back in 1995. Of course I had to spring for some new stuff as well to dress the old girl up! 

A little help/parts/prodding from mudpie, ebay, & Chad at Red Barn results in:

'95 C-Dale M500 3.1 frame
'05 REBA U-Turn Team
Gusset/Soulcraft SS conversion bits=



















23.1 lbs.

I'm digging it so much that I've already spoke to Sherwood @ Ventana about an El Toro or El Comandante.

D.


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

D-Rock said:


> My 1st SS courtesy of my parts bin and my first "real" MTB back in 1995. Of course I had to spring for some new stuff as well to dress the old girl up!
> 
> A little help/parts/prodding from mudpie, ebay, & Chad at Red Barn results in:
> 
> ...


Sweet Cannondale. I love SS cannondales.


----------



## JahWind (Jan 20, 2004)

*Remake, Remodel, Bontrager Ti Lite SS 9'er*

Hello All,

I just finished the 9'er Project. It is built up around the BlackSheep Ti fork.

JahWind


----------



## tgriesel (Oct 18, 2005)

*I Am!*

Thanks. I am enjoying it big time. And my body is major sore right now after a great ride this morning. I was thinking of going gears tomorrow to give my body a rest. What was I thinking? I'm not going gears tomorrow. If I did, I'd miss all the fun!!


----------



## Aeroplane (Sep 22, 2005)

*My Spicer*

Finally got my junk together and took a couple photos for your benefit;

Spicer Custom (for someone else) EBB:


----------



## pcrap (Aug 2, 2004)

Dude... lube your chain!!! 



Aeroplane said:


>


----------



## shanedawg (Jan 9, 2004)

Here's my revived Bontrager.
It's a 1992 race frame. I built the wheels up pretty sturdy and used disc hubs in case I change frames later but I don't think it will ever happen. I love this frame so much. I haven't ridden it in a few years and after taking it back out on the trails last weekend the love affair is back on. The fork is a rock solid marz z2 atom bomb at 70mm travel. The older bonty frames have forward facing horizontal dropouts so it was the perfect frame for SS. I'm running a steel salsa skewer and the king hub has a serated stainless steel endcap on the axle so it does not budge.


----------



## shanedawg (Jan 9, 2004)

Here's a couple more pics of the drivetrain.


----------



## bikecop (May 20, 2004)

*ooooooooooo*

love that old bonty steel. very nice indeed.


----------



## SS Barby (May 6, 2005)

Heres my newer ride.2005 Soul Cycles Hooligan with soon upgrades includng: Paul SS hubs laced to Mavic X517 rims, SDG I-Beam I Fly saddle with carbon post and Easton MonkeyLite carbon handlebar, ACS 18t freewheel, Hutchinson Scorpion Airlights with Stan's No Tubes. Already equipped with Avid TI levers and brakes.


----------



## too40sx (Apr 20, 2005)

my bike....


----------



## bbarend (Feb 7, 2006)

*Here's mine.*

It's not too fancy, but it rips up the trail.


----------



## igotsoul (Oct 29, 2004)

Only one bike in my stable and quite frankly i'm not interested in riding anything else.......... period!.



















Please ignore the crap red saddle as my black fizik gobi was returned under warrenty and i'm not usually that colour blind - honest!.

;o)


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

The latest addition to the harem is this 1x1. Aquired the 1x1 frame/fork sometime back but used the fork on my Scandium Kula convert and stuck the frame in the attic, then bent the Surly forks a couple of weeks ago in a heinous wipeout. Got bored last week and pulled the frame out of the attic and built it up using various bits and goodies from the shelf in the garage for something to do.

Pics of a few of her stable mates to come including a Karate Monkey, two Monocogs (Cro-Mo and Flight), a Kona Unit, and a Kona Kula Primo Scandium convert.

BTW, the Pace RC31 carbon fork pictured on the bike is for sale. It weighs under 700 grams and rides great. Steer tube is 1 1/8 x 185mm and is disc only, but I've heard V-brake adaptors are available from Pace. It has seen minimal use and is in virtually mint condition with only a couple of marks on the magnesium lower dropouts. Carbon legs are spotless with no defects and decals are perfectly intact. Fork is basically new. Selling to finance a scandium 29er. Asking $250 which includes insured shipping to the lower 48. PM if interested.


----------



## gijsberg (Dec 2, 2005)

and what about tensioning this a bit


----------



## john the bed (Oct 13, 2005)

Heres mine.Trek stp 400 with a use sx shock post. has about 90mm give, with both the seat post and shock. And rockshoxs sid team up front.
Hed wheels which I had knocking around my garage. And to get the chain tight I used a half link. 
Not really had it out in anger yet as I have only just got it built up. Just waiting on a top cap for the headset to go in the carbon streer tube to tighten it all up. 
I am really happy with the way it has turned out the only thing I didn't have knocking around were the forks.


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

*fixation*

After four months of picking up parts here and there from eBay and LBS's I've finally completed my first SS. Thanks to many here on MTBR for info and thoughts. (A few I've asked directly for and others just from lurking.) I've had her completed for a couple of weeks now and couldn't be happier. I am totally surprised at what I can clean on this bike. I was concerned I'd lost my ability to ride a hardtail since I've been on a Heckler for two years now. It's coming back to me slowly and I'm having a blast on this baby, but the Heckler is getting mighty lonely.


----------



## bbarend (Feb 7, 2006)

and mine again.


----------



## Amusement Man (Jan 10, 2005)

*My Baby............*

She started out as just a whim but now is my favorite ride. 2 other biks now just collect dust most of the time unless I am riding somewhere new and feel better having the full sus.


----------



## KleinKrazy (Feb 13, 2006)

'97 Mantra Pro fuselage. I'm under the impression there aren't too many around. I have an extra Pro fuselage in the basement. Also working on an Atittude SS at this current time. BTW, that's a White Ind. freewheel & ENO eccentric rear hub.


----------



## Dr JRod (Mar 8, 2005)

KleinKrazy said:


> '97 Mantra Pro fuselage. I'm under the impression there aren't too many around. I have an extra Pro fuselage in the basement. Also working on an Atittude SS at this current time. BTW, that's a White Ind. freewheel & ENO eccentric rear hub.


That is hot! The whole time I've been cycling (only about 5 years now) I've thought those are some of the coolest bikes. And the crank is extra special. Muy bueno.


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

*aw what the heck*

my ghetto fixie cross/do it all Raleigh saved from a police auction for $10 and my first blinglespeed.


----------



## Go Kart Motzart (Jan 2, 2004)

Just finished mine a few weeks ago. More pics here.... *https://www.mattstegall.com/ifhome  *


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Jan 12, 2004)

Go Kart Motzart said:


> Just finished mine a few weeks ago. More pics here.... *https://www.mattstegall.com/ifhome  *


Sweet bike.

That looks like Haw Ridge in the background. You from Knox-Vegas?


----------



## Go Kart Motzart (Jan 2, 2004)

Darkwing Duck said:


> Sweet bike.
> 
> That looks like Haw Ridge in the background. You from Knox-Vegas?


Good eye. Yep, that shot was taken after a Haw Ridge ride. I live in Knoxville and rarely venture outside the county for rides anymore. Haw Ridge is perfect singlespeed singletrack.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Here's my Retro Urban Assult bike, Fillet brazed '88 Ritchey Timbercomp, Salsa roller stem, WTB dirt drops, black XT M730/M732 Hubs, Ritchey Vantage Comp rims, Tom Slick tires, Suntour Rollercam rear brake, black XT M730 crank with 38T, rear DX 16T. I went with using freehub and chain tensioner so this could be converted back to 21 speed if needed.


----------



## obi_twan_kenobe (Dec 5, 2005)

*My 04' Rockhopper converSSion*








[/URL][/IMG] 







[/URL][/IMG] 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*la belle dame en rose*










read about her birth & build here

rt


----------



## smw (Jun 22, 2005)

Meet Juan, Juan Solo  Sorry for the bluury pic, Ill have to use my other camera.


----------



## johe (Jul 26, 2005)

all stock 'cept a cheap tensioner


----------



## konacoffee (Aug 14, 2005)

*retrotec*

Here's my friends new retrotec 29er singlespeed


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

my newest toy is a fixed gear bike

i found the parts in my garage

i didn't want to sell them


----------



## mosquitos (Feb 14, 2004)

nice stuff in your parts bin 
are you going to race against Keili???


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

mosquitos said:


> nice stuff in your parts bin
> are you going to race against Keili???


nice stuff yess, but i can cut off the chainstayprotector 

racing against someone, not really

i usually race against myself

at the moment i ride the fixie allone not in a group its difficult enough

i just started riding with only one brake i think it's tricky enough

next time i will ride some more technical trails 


at the euro-singlespeed-cup in france i switched the wheel to the freewheel, i had an other bike then, there was 80% singletrail and the downhills where steep and fast.

maybe i will ride a 24 hors race with the fixie that seems better to me.

essc pics: https://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/pool/

my former (free)-fixie:


----------



## BCBlur (Nov 23, 2004)

Spicer Ti Cruiser w/ stuff


----------



## NDEBT (Nov 2, 2004)

*My first SS bike*

This is my first SS build.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

*Dekerf Implant - I'm beginning to get the whole SS thing now!*


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

*she is good now*

2002 Santa Cruz Chameleon medium (u.s. made)
'01 RS Psylo Race Tullio
Ringle/Boxxer 20mm hub/517
Phil Wood SL / Wtb laser rear
Phil Wood Kiss-off SDG saddle/Titec post
XTR c-set / custom one off carbonfiber bash ring
Easton mag stem/ monkeylite xc carbon bar
Avid ultimate ti levers red
XTR v-brakeset
King headset green
Velociraptor rear tire (hella good grip for nor-cal brah)
34/18 with pos shimano f/w


----------



## useyourdagger (Jan 9, 2004)

*Voodoo Wanga One*

Here's one of my three current Voodoos. Wanga One, sliding dropouts, GOLD Paul hubs on WTBs, AC forged SS cranks, X-Fly 80 mm fork, pimpy Voodoo steel stem, SRAM 9.0 composite levers and XT v's.


----------



## Baptiste (Mar 25, 2005)

now with sunshine and Pace fork :










Urban Assault Bike :


----------



## winchaos (Aug 28, 2005)

*Here's my rig*

Not a lot changed from stock other than the saddle, headset, post, bar, stem, grips, fork & pedals. I'm a Fisher dealer and was going to get an 06 but noticed they had last years in my size. Kickin deal. I'm coming from a 2002 MT. Tam and have been happy with the higher bottom bracket (less pedal smashing) of the new 29"er frame design.


----------



## GSXR1000 (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's my baby.


----------



## calzonical (Aug 30, 2005)

*Dean Ace - Part-time SSer*

Here is my part-time SS Dean Ace. I rode this as Solo SS in the 2006 24Hrs in the Old Pueblo. I started out with a 32x17, but switched to 32x18 just before midnight.


----------



## bubbrubb (Jun 10, 2004)

ha!
i like that term, "part time"

So here is my part-time SS








Metal Guru frame, SID WC fork, Olympic ZTR & DT 240 wheelset. ~22 lbs as a SS


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Here´s all of them. Hopefully in their final form...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Just built my first SS a couple of months ago and I'm surprised how much I am riding it. While I am usually a geary XC rider, I get a kick out of the comments I hear when passing gearys on the climbs with this. Built it out of parts from my parts bin and a cheap takeoff fork from the LBS. Have a total of $15 invested, or just over $.67 per pound. Good cheap fun.


----------



## james_giant (Nov 4, 2005)

A KHS Team frame converted to horizontal dropouts and disc's with a hadley SS hub.










more pics of my bike here http://www.vorb.org.nz/modules.php?name=Coppermine&file=thumbnails&album=251

and a sister thread we have on vorb http://www.vorb.org.nz/ftopict-21254-post.html


----------



## arandal (Apr 2, 2004)

*Here is my new part time singlespeed*

Here is my part time singlespeed that I am trying out. As I have a rohloff hub, I simply changed the rear wheel to singlespeed and gave it a go. The chain tensioner works well and with an additional two links in the chain, I can still use all the travel on the rear. I have a beginners ration of 34:22 right now which enables me to climb most things around here. A lot of fun so far! The rear is a lot lighter than the Rohloff, and makes most usual rides more challenging and fun.


----------



## Gambler (Jul 21, 2005)

*Nice Ride!*



arandal said:


> Here is my part time singlespeed that I am trying out. As I have a rohloff hub, I simply changed the rear wheel to singlespeed and gave it a go. The chain tensioner works well and with an additional two links in the chain, I can still use all the travel on the rear. I have a beginners ration of 34:22 right now which enables me to climb most things around here. A lot of fun so far! The rear is a lot lighter than the Rohloff, and makes most usual rides more challenging and fun.


Nice ride. It's always fun to see fs single speeds. Looks like you were having so much fun you took out your ankle or leg! Cheers.


----------



## DrugMe (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## arandal (Apr 2, 2004)

*Good spotting - I didn't notice that*



Gambler said:


> Nice ride. It's always fun to see fs single speeds. Looks like you were having so much fun you took out your ankle or leg! Cheers.


Yep I got a cast that matches my hubs. Tibia in two places. Oh well. Cheers.


----------



## singlespeed1 (Oct 9, 2005)

Here are a couple pics of my Bianch Sass, fully rigid and love it that way...


----------



## rmb (Feb 9, 2004)

My rigid 2006 Unit 2-9.


----------



## Strike the primer (Jan 27, 2006)

*Metalhead*


----------



## Juan Speeder (Jan 13, 2005)

....


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

Awesome bikes.


----------



## aussie_yeti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## hoppmann (Feb 25, 2006)

*Voodoo Bizango convert*

Frame	00 Voodoo Bizango
Fork	Marzocchi Atom Race
Rear Shock	N/A
Skewers	Kore Ti
F Hub	White Industries Ti
F Rim	Mavic 230
F Spokes	Ritchey Logic
F Nipples	Ritchey Logic
R Hub	White Industries ENO
R Rim	Mavic 217
R Spokes	Ritchey Logic
R Nipples	Ritchey Logic
Strip	Velox
F Brake	Avid Arch Rival 5.0
R Brake	XT
Levers	Avid SD 7
Shifters	N/A
Grips	SRAM
Handlebar	Profile Riser
Stem	Race Face System 120x5*
F.Der	N/A
R.Der	N/A
Casette	ACS
Chain	Sram PC-58
Crankset	LX (571)
Bottom Bracket	XT (ES-71)
Headset	Cane Creek S-2
Seatpost	FSA SL-220
Seat	MAXM
Pedals	Ritchey V.3
F.Tire	Fire XC
R.Tire	Fire XC
Cables	XTR


----------



## Curious (Jan 30, 2004)

*I'll play...*

I'll show mine while I wait for the trails to dry up in my neck of the woods. Waiting sucks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2006)

*Soul Cycles Hooligan*

White Industries ENO Crankset
Pace RC 31 fork
Hones H-Bar
Schwable RR & Nobby Nic
CK Headset
Mike Garcia == Notubes Olympic Rims / WTB Lazer Disk Lite on the way...
Thompson stem & seatpost
etc...


----------



## Full Mountain (Mar 30, 2005)

*nothing fancy here*

My daily rider
'01 Cannondale F3000
Fatty SL Headshok
Avid brakes
XTR rear wheel
Cane Creek front
XTR Tensioner
Wellgo Clipless/flats


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

Still gotta get rid of those stupid chainrings.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

31trum said:


> http//i14.photobucket.com/albums/a322/31trum/rc100.jpg


Jeez, do you have to get a running start with that thing?


----------



## EvilBkr (Mar 14, 2006)

#1 04 Kona Explosif with candy blue Coat job (thank you Olympic Powder-Coating). I'm not sure what it weighs, oh and the crankset is a temporary thing...I was just trying to get her rideable after a particularly wet Norcal vacation (i.e. two straight weeks of rain). Basically all the bearings (except my King's) were DESTROYED and had to be replaced. I just haven't gotten to reinstalling my main BB and crankset (Powder-coat orange Raceface Turbines)

#2 Evil DOC...nuff said


----------



## centerridgerider (Jul 21, 2005)

*And my rig*

First SS entry:
2005? Gary Fisher Rig... Currently geared 34 - 19 may soon have a RC29 fork on the front...


----------



## SS-Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

My 04 Redline Mono-cog pretty much stock other then the fork & the tires


----------



## endo verendo (Jan 13, 2004)

*Niner!*


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I've been swapping over some parts off my bikes, to make the the SS a little lighter more in line with the whole SS thing.

I've swapped the 819/Bulb hubs for these CK/717, put smaller discs on, a Ti Headset and I wanted to put my Magic 100s on it to see how it worked with them, but unfortunately the steerer was just too short.

Anyway I ended up saving a pound in weight...





































I need some faster rolling tyres for it though as the Cinder 2.25s are far too draggy for this bike!


----------



## bikeunderground (Feb 22, 2006)

*Sub $300 so far...*

Rattlecan yellow 90's Mongoose IBOC roc...you won't believe how it rides...sub 23 lbs.


----------



## jsg (May 26, 2005)

*Klein SS conversion*

1993 Fervor converted.


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

Here is my new GT Ruckus that I won in the photo contest:


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*1fg*

22.25# as pictured


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

*My new Monocog*

Aluminum frame. Two rides under my belt so far. Added some SPD pedals and an old set of Hayes brakes that I had laying around.


----------



## icenoir (Mar 11, 2004)

*My Monocog 29er*

Here is my brand new monocog 29er. Upgrades: Reba fork with remote pop-lock, avid disks, atac pedals. Ti post may be next.


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

*Monocog*

Looks great!


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

Pivvay said:


> Looks great!


With all these Monocog owners, Francois will have to start a Redline forum.


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

Ir-E-guard-less of trail rides, I'm now getting at least 60 miles of bike riding in a week.

Commuter 1X1...


----------



## mak (Mar 26, 2004)

*Santa Cruz*

Santa Cruz
Paul Hubs 
36 x 18 (would love to find 19-let me know if you have and want to get rid of)
Thomson
Avid Brakes
Hell Bent Bars
Candies


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

*Oh Yeah?*



konacoffee said:


> Here's my friends new retrotec 29er singlespeed


Here's mine


----------



## jrd (Oct 16, 2005)

This is my first SS MTB I just built. Lots of framework by a great welder and some great guidance from MTBR.

Frame: Surly 1 x 1 (sandblasted, braze-ons/disk mount welded, and clear coated)
Size: Medium (18") 
fork: Rockshock SID Race 
brakes: Avid mechanical disc brakes
levers: Forte Team 
cog: 18 tooth Shimano crap wheel
chain: SRAM PC58
cranks: Shimano XTR 34T custom spiderless 
BBr: Shimano XTR 
rims: WTB Speed Disc 32H black 
hubs: WTB Disc 32H black
spokes: WTB black
tires: Panaracer Fire XC Pro 26x2.1 
handlebar: LP Composite carbon B3
stem: Forte Team


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

Love the blasted/clear coated look..

Looks fantastic!


----------



## miSSionary (Jun 29, 2005)

*My baby updated*

Just added Mary bars and some other bits, now she'ss a barrel-o-fun!!


----------



## DeeZee (Jan 26, 2005)

*Older Pic*

Recently I have added a Boone front ring


----------



## bigchromewheelssuck (Aug 21, 2005)

*my new on one*

I just finished the build on my new on one. Haven't ridden her yet but I have feeling she will be a blast.


----------



## blauer (Dec 26, 2005)

*another chameleon, another mary....*

but it's dirty. that's gotta count for something....


----------



## EMFC (Aug 22, 2004)

*My new Toy*

Here is my new SS. Why I didn't get one of these sooner I don't know. This is the most fun I have had on a bike in a long time. 
Peter at Misfit Psycles was a ton of help and would recommend them to anyone. 
http://www.misfitpsycles.com/


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

*Parts suggestion for your On-One...*



bigchromewheelssuck said:


> I just finished the build on my new on one. Haven't ridden her yet but I have feeling she will be a blast.


You forgot these...


----------



## bigchromewheelssuck (Aug 21, 2005)

*Holy Bob Marley*

I've always liked bullseye hubs. I use to run them on all my bmx bikes. Those are sweet hubs.


----------



## miSSionary (Jun 29, 2005)

bigchromewheelssuck said:


> I just finished the build on my new on one. Haven't ridden her yet but I have feeling she will be a blast.


Old school Kooka cranks make any bike run great!! Nice!!


----------



## Fanaticbiking (Nov 14, 2005)

*DeSalvo*

Got this in a acouple of weeks ago, sweet bike, but came with a dent on the down tube. DHL and shipper's local bike shop botched it up pretty good. Hope to get my insureance money sometime soon.

Otherwise this is the one on www.desalvocycles.com website. He made it for Interbike a couple of years ago. 22 1/2 pounds as you see it. I switched to stan's and eggbeaters so maybe a bit less now. Stiff, fast, and 1FG!


----------



## xstreme (Apr 28, 2004)

Here's mine. It's an old 92 Kona steel framed Explosif (re-sprayed a few years back) still with a lot of original parts or bit's I've had lying around my workshop. I love it. It's mainly used as a city bike (as you can see in the pics - hence the big u-lock) although now and again it does get to go out for some real singletrack adventures.

I've just treated it to a new wheelset ready for the singlespeed world champs in August - can't wait!


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

bigchromewheelssuck said:


> I just finished the build on my new on one. Haven't ridden her yet but I have feeling she will be a blast.


You need a rasta Chris King headset man.

I dont know why I never posted my singlespeed on this thread, so here it is. Since these pics I have put on a black chainring and purple chainring bolts. I also fixed the chain issues.


----------



## SSPIN (Sep 21, 2004)

My latest acquisition.










Three SS's already and I'm digging and loving each and every one of them.


----------



## twysted_prism (Sep 14, 2004)

*My latest and greatest*

Just finished building up this Orange E8 - it is a thing of beauty up the hills and none-too-shoddy on the way down 

The bars and stem are getting swapped for ones with less rise as soon as the postie turns up with the parcels!


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

twysted_prism said:


> Just finished building up this Orange E8 - it is a thing of beauty up the hills and none-too-shoddy on the way down
> 
> The bars and stem are getting swapped for ones with less rise as soon as the postie turns up with the parcels!


What kind of tires are those beauties? They're so gawdy they're georgous!


----------



## twysted_prism (Sep 14, 2004)

okie_calvin said:


> What kind of tires are those beauties? They're so gawdy they're georgous!


 Heh, you get my aesthetics then!

The front is a 2.1 Continental Explorer and the rear's a 2.1 Continental Escape - they're a pretty nice match but can get a little sketchy in wet, loose stuff. Apart from that they're nifty all rounders.

And well gawdy!


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

*Bianchi BUSS*








Here's my UPS brown Bianchi in it's element, Catalina Island East Summit this past weekend. Did 8500' of climbing over the 3 days on Catalina. Most fun of any bike I've owned.

Mostly stock 17.5" BUSS with a few selected upgrades:

ENO freewheel (38/20)
Avid Ti V-brakes (bronze)
Flite saddle
Salsa seatpost QR
King headset (gold of course) 
CB Eggbeaters S


----------



## P.1rider2006 (May 7, 2006)

My everyday ride is Speicalized P.1 and i recomend it for anyone that is interested in a ss bike!


----------



## bkopi (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## bigchromewheelssuck (Aug 21, 2005)

*oh boy*

That is one nice bike. Very clean and well thought out.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

*Ti IF*

Ti IF


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

Beautiful ! Can we get some details? Frame/fork, skewers, seatpost clamp ? Thanks.


----------



## Big Wave Dave (Aug 31, 2005)

Afternoon All.

Here is my general duties SS trail bike. If anyone is in anyway bothered it is a Marin Indian Fire Trail with all cable bosses ground off then powdercoated. Std dropouts keep things cheap as it was only ever a fun project training bike rather than a passion. Getting quite into it now though. Its a little over 2:1 with a 34x19 to keep me a little more nimble on the big climbs. Continuous rear cable outer to seal out the winter.

Keep it up.
Davo


----------



## jfkbike2 (Feb 8, 2005)

*Pugsley*

Currently the only change to the picture is a White Ind. Eno crank and Phil BB.


----------



## bkopi (Apr 6, 2006)

crux said:


> Ti IF


hi Crux,
have a few questions to ask you since you have an IF bike, i just built up a IF steel deluxe.
1. may i know what BB you are using, square?
2. crank arm and front chainring you are using?
3. will your EBB set screw come loose after a few rides?
4. do you have any noise coming from BB area?
thanks so much


----------



## Bike Nazi (Apr 3, 2004)

*I don't know what I like better,*



bigchromewheelssuck said:


> I just finished the build on my new on one. Haven't ridden her yet but I have feeling she will be a blast.


your On One or your MTBR handle.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

bkopi said:


> hi Crux,
> have a few questions to ask you since you have an IF bike, i just built up a IF steel deluxe.
> 1. may i know what BB you are using, square?
> 2. crank arm and front chainring you are using?
> ...


Running a square philwood BB with race face Next cranks forgot who made the chain ring since it just works. Recently have had the set screws come loose on several rides, but that is my own fault by regreasing everything and not placing a small drop of threadlock on the bolts. The BB will make some noise late in the season if not lubed, but remove it every so often regrease and go ride.

Will put up a few more pics later of it since it has changed a bit from this photo.


----------



## Rip (Jan 12, 2004)

Singlespeed #2.


----------



## Fast1000 (May 23, 2005)

*1fg.*

1FG with a few upgrades!


----------



## N4BBQ (Jan 23, 2006)

*New Build for the Wife*

Haro V4 frame
Marzocchi Fork
Easton Seatpost, Stem, and Bar
Shimano Cranks, Hub, and Clipless Pedals
Michelin Rubber
Avid disc brakes
Bianchi Saddle
WTB wheelset


----------



## croaloha (Mar 17, 2006)

I have a question for you, Econoline: what does the sticker on your headtube say, the one near the seatpost? I own a 99 BaSS, which I love like i love my hands and feet. It has a similar looking sticker in the same place, but this was covered by the dealer with a paul components sticker. I'm just curious as to what it is. thanks


----------



## TigerRider (May 1, 2006)

bigchromewheelssuck said:


> I just finished the build on my new on one. Haven't ridden her yet but I have feeling she will be a blast.


Are those some old Kooka cranks? :eekster:


----------



## TigerRider (May 1, 2006)

bigchromewheelssuck said:


> I just finished the build on my new on one. Haven't ridden her yet but I have feeling she will be a blast.


Are those some old kooka cranks?!


----------



## bigchromewheelssuck (Aug 21, 2005)

*yep*



TigerRider said:


> Are those some old kooka cranks?!


 Correct with the Kooka cranks. A buddy of mine bought them new in 95 or so and used them very little. He handed them over to me and I plan on riding the snot out of them.


----------



## mtberfrombothell (Apr 29, 2006)

*Here's mine*

I just tried it today and it will be the start of something good. Climbs really well and feels really light. No need for tensioner yet.

I might try to get a rigid fork, maybe on-one rigid or pace (anyone wants to unload their fork let me know).

SS rules!


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

*cars r coffins*



croaloha said:


> I have a question for you, Econoline: what does the sticker on your headtube say, the one near the seatpost? I own a 99 BaSS, which I love like i love my hands and feet. It has a similar looking sticker in the same place, but this was covered by the dealer with a paul components sticker. I'm just curious as to what it is. thanks


croaloha,

I think you mean the sticker on the toptube near the seatpost, yes? If so, here's a pic and a link. Don't know what it means though, so I'm going to cover mine with a sticker too <g>. http://www.carsrcoffins.com/welcome.php


----------



## croaloha (Mar 17, 2006)

yes, that's it exactly, I _did_ mean top tube. I am under the impression that the "cars 'r coffins" design is a cycling-advocacy slogan, i'm sure everyone can here discern its spirit, anyway yes, that must be the decal on my frame, i'm just hesitant to take off the paul sticker. By the way, how do you feel about your bianchi? is it solid or what!! mine fills me with such pride and deep happiness that i sometimes think i need nothing else in this world. sorry if that was wierd. thanks


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

Bump............awesome bikes.


----------



## vzman (Mar 30, 2006)

*97 schwinn moab*

love it!


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

*Here's my two..*

I have two monocogs, 26er and the new 29er.

Love both bikes, the 26er is now a street bike with a Nexus 3speed hub and coaster brake. I love it when the roadies look at my two gears when I pedal up alongside them.

The 29er is an even better ride with the smoothness of the big wheels.
Gearing: two cogs in back 20t stock, 18t Surly and 30t 'ring.
King headset
BB5 Avids

Maybe swap in a 16 tooth later on, but thats it.


----------



## MrEason (May 13, 2006)

*Completed (sort of) Surley 1x1*








Surley 1x1. The bike weighs 25.3 lbs. Planning to replace headset (Aheadset - loose bearings) with Cane Creek or FSA Pig cartridge bearing headset. Planning to upgrade generic seatpost to Thomson (27.2). May go to longer stem.

Component List:

Surley 1x1 frame and fork
XT hubs with Mavic 217 ceramic rims
WTB Mutano Raptors
XT brakes, Paul Love levers
Redline Proline cranks and European bb
FSA chainring and SRAM P58 chain
Surley rear cog and Tuggnut chain tensioner
Pazzaz OS stem and bars
WTB Momentum pedals
Terry Liberator saddle


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

*My first!*

Here is my just converted urban SS rocket, not nearly as nice as most bikes here but it's fun to ride!


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

heres my specialized ss


----------



## twysted_prism (Sep 14, 2004)

*A little smaller in size...*

I was just looking through these with my little boy, Luke (aged 3 1/2), and he said he wanted a pic of his bike up here. Well, it qualifies as it has only 1 gear.... a Raleigh Max, and an 'action' shot


----------



## RiMo (Feb 24, 2006)

My newly converted DiamondBack WCF 4.0...


----------



## cobym2 (Apr 11, 2005)

*My budget SS*

Seeing all the beautifully custom made, highend, xtr, white ind. etc laden SS bikes here, my own SS really makes a counterpoint. Its an old converted stumpjumper built up with really budget parts and used stuff found on the net and in my garage. My aim was to see how low I could go spendings wise. I'm using this mainly as a commuter bike, so I dont have to risk my heckler to bikejackers.










Considering that I just started out with a frame, headset, my thudbuster, and cranks, $120 to build it up seems pretty good.


----------



## rusty_ss (Jan 28, 2006)

*My 94 stumpy.*

Here is my 94 Stumpy. Used for commuting everyday and taken offroad ~ once a month. I have posted it before but have made a few mods since then.

New: Sushi bars, put in half link and removed chain tensioner.

Planned: Brooks saddle, replace drop outs with horizontal, rigid fork (still love those Mag21s though  ), SS specific crank and new BB, ?paintjob - maybe go fixed when new dropouts are on.

Cheers


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

twysted_prism said:


> I was just looking through these with my little boy, Luke (aged 3 1/2), and he said he wanted a pic of his bike up here. Well, it qualifies as it has only 1 gear.... a Raleigh Max, and an 'action' shot


 Lol...that's great ! Kids are so much fun.

R.


----------



## toydeluxe (Apr 12, 2004)




----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

That C-dale is a nice ride. :thumbsup:

Here is mine:


----------



## OllyW (Jan 5, 2004)

*Surly 1x1 and Inbred*

My Surly 1x1, a little surplus to requirements due to the arrival of my new Inbred


----------



## James Blond (Feb 9, 2006)

My little gem in the desert


----------



## DrugMe (Mar 2, 2006)

toydeluxe said:


>


Nice, same year as mine.


----------



## TigerRider (May 1, 2006)

OllyW is that a 26" inbred? I was under the impression only the 29er frame had a disc mount. Have they changed this?


----------



## OllyW (Jan 5, 2004)

TigerRider said:


> OllyW is that a 26" inbred? I was under the impression only the 29er frame had a disc mount. Have they changed this?


Yes, it's one of the new 26" Inbreds with the same sliding dropouts as the 29er.

I say new Inbred, they have now been discontinued. I picked up one of the last complete bikes at a bargain price :thumbsup:

They still have some frames available though.


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

my 93 slingshot
34x18 gearing
disc tabs and fork by spicer cycles.


----------



## E ! (Jan 15, 2005)

*My new SS/roadie bike*

46x17 and stock all around.


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)




----------



## Matt J (Jun 7, 2006)

Heres my commuter I built about 8 years ago, used it daily to get to work and back. Just ordered a load of stuff to freshen it up, and it will be getting a re-paint.

Emmelle Chro mo 18" frame
middleburn 175mm crank
xtr bb
billet alloy direct stem
tranz x bars with x lite ends
carbon seat post
orange seat and grips
mavic 517's, XT in front, old hope SS in rear.
brakes = whatever is on my feet 

sorry about the poor pics, they are perfect on my PC, photobucket is crap :madman:


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)

Is it hard to steer?


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

*Only one I have pictures of.*








The coaster commuter!


----------



## Matt J (Jun 7, 2006)

phxartboy said:


> Is it hard to steer?


:lol:

Just pulled it out of hibernation to get some pics, do you think it could catch on though? would make for intresting viewing :thumbsup:


----------



## sholack (Apr 14, 2006)

Why the double drive train phzartboy? It looks cool, but is there any practical reason?


----------



## Espen (Feb 19, 2004)

Not enough drag on a single chain setup!





sholack said:


> Why the double drive train phzartboy? It looks cool, but is there any practical reason?


----------



## shwinboy (Jan 13, 2004)

My dean and my surly commuter.


----------



## Chewieez (Oct 10, 2004)

Well, I finally did it. I purchased a dedicated steel single speed and sold my converted GF Tassajara.

I picked up a Soma 4one5 from a local riding buddy. I've had it a few months now and I'm completely loving it!! Everything feels great on this bike. The geometery and the gearing... it's all great!

In it's current state the components are:

Soma large 4one5 32x17 gearing
FSA orbit XLII headset
SID 2005 Race fork (80mm)
Avid mechanical brakes (160mm, soon to be 185front)
ritchey bar, setpost,
Truvative stem (90mm I think)
Rocket V saddle
White Industries One cranks
Shimano 17t freewheel (hopefully going to WI 16t soon)
Egg beater pedals
Shimano BB
Surly tugnut
WTB speed disc wheels with White Industries rear hub
WTB Mutanoraptor 2.4 tires

Here are some pictures (sorry for the quality. I took them at night with flash)


----------



## 56Bulldogs (May 1, 2006)

I got this converted from an 8 speed today. The only thing I regret is not doing it earlier.


----------



## bglimpse (May 19, 2004)

*Here's my new Gunnar Ruffian..*




2006 Gunnar Ruffian 26" Single Speed 17" frame 
Custom Waterford Shamrock metalflake green PPG paint and clearcoat
Waterford True Temper OX Platinum
Rock Shox REBA Team w/bar mounted Poplock and U-Turn travel adjust 85-115mm 
Cane Creek S3+5mm headset
Surly New Disc Hubs with DT Swiss spokes and Salsa rims 
Maxxis Crossmark 2.1
Avid Juicy 5 disc brakes
RaceFace Evolve Single Speed external bearing crank with 34T, 16T ACS Claw cog 
Crank Bros Candy C pedals 
Salsa Cromoto stem 
Salsa Promoto 11 degree bar 
Thomson setback post 
WTB Laser Saddle


----------



## lane (Mar 6, 2006)

03 Kona Unit. 32/18 gearing, the Z3 is long gone, now running a 100mm Marathon SL.


----------



## msiddens (Apr 6, 2004)

Just finished the build....26 inch WaltWorks


----------



## Spidey-Lag (Sep 4, 2004)

*What size headset are you using on your SingleCaliber*



MTB-] said:


> I hear there is one more somewhere in the USA.
> 
> MTB-)


I'm building my first SS using a Gary Fisher Advance frame (Circa 1990), and I noticed the head tube is on the large size. I'm not sure if it's 1.5". I don't know what headset I'll be able to use. I also don't know what stem I'll be able to use.

Any help would be great.

Thanks


----------



## notsofastanymore (Mar 16, 2005)

*De-evolution*

I believe it is a 1 1/4" head tube, it was common on fishers, cannondales, yeti's, etc. back in the day.
The solution is simple, chris king makes a headset called a de-evolution which reduces 1 1/4 to 1 1/8 the current standard. They run about $140 or so and allow you to use 1 1/8" forks and stems.
check here - http://www.speedgoat.com/product.asp?part=15550&cat=200&brand=49
Otherwise you can search ebay for old school 1 1/4" headsets, stems and forks. They are rare but out there.
I still have an old cannondale frame with a king 1 1/4" headset, ringle stem and mag 21 from the days.
Just rebuilt her into a single speed commuter.
Good luck.


----------



## Spidey-Lag (Sep 4, 2004)

*Thanks! Found the stuff on ebay*



notsofastanymore said:


> I believe it is a 1 1/4" head tube, it was common on fishers, cannondales, yeti's, etc. back in the day.
> The solution is simple, chris king makes a headset called a de-evolution which reduces 1 1/4 to 1 1/8 the current standard. They run about $140 or so and allow you to use 1 1/8" forks and stems.
> check here - http://www.speedgoat.com/product.asp?part=15550&cat=200&brand=49
> Otherwise you can search ebay for old school 1 1/4" headsets, stems and forks. They are rare but out there.
> ...


I was able to find a 1 1/4" XT headset and an Uno Quil type stem with the correct rise and length. I'll be able to use the original fork the frame came with.

I'm getting there.... slowly but surely.

Thanks again.


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

*my bikes...*

both are 100% rigid

the fork in my cham. is in lockout mode always.
naaah ... really it doesnt works :yesnod:


----------



## mak (Mar 26, 2004)

*Chameleon*

I live in TX. Here it is Medium Santa Cruz Chameleon Frame with FOX RLT 80 fork. It is kinda small for me at 5'10.5". Let me know if you have a Large Lizard that you would want to trade. I could also be persuaded into a Surly 1x1 medium - I think the geometry is a better fit for my size. Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## miSSionary (Jun 29, 2005)

*I post it once a week...*

...but here she is again...this time the fat pig went on a diet (front fork). 
Frame, Seatpost, Bars and Fork = Black Sheep
Seat = Brooks Swift
Stem = Thompson
Levers = Paul Love Levers
Wheels = Mavic (somethings??) DT Swiss Spokes 
Hubs = Woodman
Rotors = Dirty Dog Spade Rotors
Ring/Cog = Surley Stainless
Chain = Wipperman BMX Grind Chain
Cranks = Race Face XC SS X Type
Headset = King
Bell = Bee Hive Style
I love her...the fat pig (she is losing weight though)!!


----------



## GregC (Jan 27, 2004)

*My Wife's new SASS*

I'm a bit jealous of my wife's new bike...I love the chrome!


----------



## GFisher2001 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Not nearly as worked upon on upgraded as your rigs but still my love children*

Both in what was their state of repair. My Rig with a real mean flat and my X-Calibar without a rear derailluer(was bent and broke so I had to replace). The destruction of the derailluer came at the same time I began my love affair with SS so for once in my life I made a hasty decision and I've been thrilled ever since.

Both bikes I got running in time for this weekend. Poppa dukes rode the X-Calibar and I, my Rig.

Upgrades to begin once my payments are over. I think I actually might start working on my X-Cal first, I wanna make it lighter and so forth but at the same time keep the comfort so any of my friends or family without a bike can use it. Which is why I plan on keeping the Shimano Deore DX Platforms.


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

*Rigid Merlin*

My 1994 Merlin. Over the years it morphed from a geared front-suspension bike to the ridig singlespeed as shown. It ain't gonna change from here.


----------



## sk8fsster (Aug 3, 2005)

*Fetish Fixation*

Another frame color


----------



## norm (Feb 20, 2005)

Newest SS.....................


----------



## smc (Jan 26, 2006)

This is my "old" bike, converted to SS, can't stop riding it now, new geared bike sits and waits. 2003 Avanti Hammer, DMR STS, TruVativ Stylo SS 180mm cranks 32T, DMR spacer kit with 16T cog.


----------



## E ! (Jan 15, 2005)

*chameleon*

I just realized i never put my main ride on here. 
32x19 for the technical stuff.


----------



## Bike Nazi (Apr 3, 2004)

*What tensioner are you using?*



collideous said:


> My 1994 Merlin. Over the years it morphed from a geared front-suspension bike to the ridig singlespeed as shown. It ain't gonna change from here.
> 
> View attachment 178288


and does your chain ever come off?

I've got an older Pisgah that is in need of the single speed treatment.


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Bike Nazi said:


> and does your chain ever come off?


For cleaning purposes only


----------



## cmb2874 (Jul 5, 2006)

First Post. My main ride


----------



## mak (Mar 26, 2004)

*Santa Cruz Chameleon*

I have a medium Santa Cruz Chameleon single speed. Check it out! I would love to trade it for a large Chameleon frame or possibly a medium Surly 1x1.


----------



## MartinFrank (Nov 21, 2004)

*Dean/Ionic Johnny Rotten 06*


















Martin


----------



## Spidey-Lag (Sep 4, 2004)

*1990 Gary Fisher AdvanSS*

Just built up my first SS. I just had my brother's 1990 GF Advance frame re-finished. With the help of some people on this board and other message boards, we got this girl up and running.

The original color was red. I had the color change to Orange but the graphics remained the same. The graphics were copied to the T!

Thanks guys!

Check out some of the old school parts on her


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)

sholack said:


> Why the double drive train phzartboy? It looks cool, but is there any practical reason?


----------



## SteveInNH (May 30, 2006)

*1986 Mongoose ATB*

Spot spacers
I ordered an E-Thirteen 36t ring, but haven't received it yet.


----------



## crowned (Jun 29, 2006)

Here it is. I finished it today (needed some cranks and a half-link) and rode it this evening. So fast up the hills! I got the bike when I was in 4th grade (won a drawing at my LBS) and have been riding it ever since.


----------



## salimoneus (Oct 12, 2004)

SteveInNH said:


> Spot spacers
> I ordered an E-Thirteen 36t ring, but haven't received it yet.


not sure how much of that setup is temporary, but a couple of style suggestions if i may:

sorry but you gotta yank those wheels/tires bro =)

silver rims (or maybe grey to match cranks) + black tires would make that bike look pimp!


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

some nice bikes, love that ionic
but what's up with all the garage shots?

mine


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

here's my Bianchi P.U.S.S.. I beat on my puss all the time. My puss gets ridden more than a Tijuana hooker. Her parts consist of some crappy bars, wheels, and stem, tompson elite post, rocket stealth v seat, manitou r7 100mm fork, bb7 mechanical brakes, cheap pedals, and a truvativ stylo crank.


----------



## GFisher2001 (Mar 16, 2006)

That thing is hillarous


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

Good post, thanks


----------



## salimoneus (Oct 12, 2004)

ferday said:


> some nice bikes, love that ionic
> but what's up with all the garage shots?


maybe not everyone likes lugging around a digital camera while on the trails?


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

SteveInNH said:



> Spot spacers
> I ordered an E-Thirteen 36t ring, but haven't received it yet.


Looks like a Spruce Goose.


----------



## otbp_nocal (Oct 23, 2005)

My new baby... this mint Bridgestone MB-1 frame & fork had been in storage since the mid-90's (after I warrantied my original MB-3). Finally got around to building it into something useful. 
I'm having a blast on it! The stem is from my original MB-3.


----------



## IT3 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Somewhere in the desert*









--
Sand Squid
The undisputed Single Speed Champion of Kiwait and Iraq.


----------



## miSSionary (Jun 29, 2005)

IT3 said:


> Sand Squid
> The undisputed Single Speed Champion of Kiwait and Iraq.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you for keeping freedom free...come home safe and enjoy that SS...God bless and Godspeed!! :D


----------



## SteveInNH (May 30, 2006)

salimoneus said:


> not sure how much of that setup is temporary, but a couple of style suggestions if i may:
> 
> sorry but you gotta yank those wheels/tires bro =)
> 
> silver rims (or maybe grey to match cranks) + black tires would make that bike look pimp!


None of it's temporary. I'm keeping it like this until something wears out, falls off, or has to be replaced.

Black tires would look cool, but I've had many votes FOR the white panaracers (my kids LOVE them).


----------



## budgie_ona_mision (Jun 30, 2006)

nogearshere said:


> She only sees the light of day once in a while...no apologies for the spongy thing up front either.


yeah nice ride there bro!!

here's my KM. bit chumpy but nice to ride.


----------



## upstatesspdr (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice bike!
Stay safe over there, you guys are in our prayers


----------



## Brandon448 (Mar 23, 2006)

Here is my 2004 18" Kona A Full Suspention SS
Fox Talas RLC fork
Fox Float RLC shock
black Chris King HS
XT disc front hub
for SS setup: Novatec SS disc rear hub
16t cog
black disc only rims (unknown brand)
Avid BB7 160mm
Race Face Evolve 32
Ritchey Rizer bar
Thomson stem 
Nokian Boazobeana 2.3" front
Panaracer Fire XC 2.2" rear

*THE A IS FOR SALE GOING 29ER!!! BRANDON448 AT YAHOO DOT COM*

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/bik/208172616.html

And for my geared/ss bike
The only reason I geared this bike is due to rehabing a broken tib/fib from getting hit by a car while racing in an alleycat last August 05. click the link for that story!

I will post a pic of the Explosif soon I thought I had one but I don't...

2004 18" Kona Explosif
Fox F100RLT 100mm
mango CK HS
truvativ bar and stem
Hope Mini mono disc F & R
Raceface Evolve cranks 32t chainring
RF BB basic
Thomson layback post
Selle San Marco Concord saddle
XT disc front hub
for SS setup: Novatec SS disc rear hub
16t cog
black disc only rims (unknown brand)
WTB 2.4 Mutoraptor tires

When geared it has:
XTR RF shifters
XTR 952 rear derailluer
LX front
Race Face triple chainrings 44,32,22
Deore disc rear cassette hub
Sun rhyno lite
XT cassette 11-34


----------



## hocusfocus (Jun 1, 2006)

here's my new bike.. a sunn xircuit..


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

I'll play. I'd post a parts list for the xc rig, but I'd get laughed out of here with all my forte components heh. Respectable weight though, like 24 pounds if I remember correct, thats with a dh BB, dh cranks, tires and wheels that could be lighter. I'm proud.


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

*my $112 singlespeed*

Thanks to a big sale at Nashbar, a 20% off coupon posted by RideMonkey, and a bunch of spare parts, I got myself a Singlespeed.
Here is the stuff I had to buy, the rest I had as spare parts. Actually my neighbor gave me a set of wheels and brake levers.

$35 for Nashbar Frame
$8 Ritchey Headset
$12 Nashbar clipless pedals
$16 Nashbar SS conversion Kit
$15 New springs for my old Rock Shox Judy
$11 New SRAM Chain
$15 New Rear Tire


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

oldskoolbiker said:


> Thanks to a big sale at Nashbar, a 20% off coupon posted by RideMonkey, and a bunch of spare parts, I got myself a Singlespeed.
> Here is the stuff I had to buy, the rest I had as spare parts. Actually my neighbor gave me a set of wheels and brake levers.
> 
> $35 for Nashbar Frame
> ...


Nice, I really like it.


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

OLDSCHOOLBIKER....................

That bike looks so nice for that price. You should be proud.


----------



## seafarinman (Aug 21, 2005)

Here is my new (April 2006) one that I built while I was on deployment:

2006 Redline Monocog frame
Nashbar Steel rigid fork
Chris King Rasta headset
titanium XC riser bar
Weyless stem
ODI Ruffian lock on grips with NYC Freeride Pimp caps
Tektro brake levers
FSA seatpost
Supergo(RIP) Method XC wheelset with burnt orange Vuelta Excalibur XC rims
KMC Z BMX chain
RaceFace Northshore XS square taper crank
Powertools chromoly BB
Shimano PD-M545 clipless pedals
Surly Tuggnuts drive/brake side
Performance Forte SL saddle
Slime presta tubes
Specialized Rhythm 26x2.3 tires
Incredibell
THE frame fender


----------



## SingleTrackHound (Jul 29, 2003)

oldskoolbiker said:


> $35 for Nashbar Frame


I have the same frame from Nashbar that I built as ss. I noticed that u have the same tensioner as mine. If u r experiencing the infamous chain skipping during climb, u might want to run the tensioner underneath chain and pull it up with zip tie on the chain stay. I had skipping issue and spend too much money and time (half link & etc...) trying to fix it and only thing resolved that issue was the zip tie method. That Nashbar frame is very impressive, I might add! Nice work on your ss! I will post mine soon.

STH


----------



## messofzero (Jul 8, 2005)

*nice mc29*

the monocog is looking good there, i really like the red wheels on that color frame. you dont see many of those on this board that arent bone stock (minus shiggy's) so thanks for posting that.

32:16 though. i ride mine 32:20. knees aching?


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks for the nice comments on my bike. I haven't even gotten to ride it on the trail yet. I did ride it around the neighborhood and did a fairly long climb on road and I didn't have any chain jump issues. If I do have issues I'll just do the zip tie method.


----------



## seafarinman (Aug 21, 2005)

You know, its not my knees that are hurting, its my lungs! I was running my 05 Access XCL SS as a 38/18 and I was climbing the hills in the dirt and on the road. I ran my 2000 Access Ti as a 32/13 and I really did well with that. The rims are burnt orange even though they were supposed to be red. I think that they look cool though. I actually bought the frame and fork at Pricepoint and custom spec'd the parts myself (actually dismantled them from my XCL). 


messofzero said:


> the monocog is looking good there, i really like the red wheels on that color frame. you dont see many of those on this board that arent bone stock (minus shiggy's) so thanks for posting that.
> 
> 32:16 though. i ride mine 32:20. knees aching?


----------



## altitude (Dec 27, 2004)

*My new "Chica"*

Frame: Salsa ElMariachi Ltd. / Platinum OX 
Fork: Salsa ElMariachi Ltd. 
Stem Salsa CroMo
Bar: Jones H-Bar
Headset: Chris King
Brakes: Formula Oro Puro V: 180mm/H: 160mm
Rims: Salsa Delgado 29er Disc
Seatpost: Salsa Shaft
Saddle: Flite Titanium
Hubs: Phil Wood
Freewheel: White Eno 17 Z
Crank: XTR 900er / 180mm
Chainring: TA Zephir 36 Z
Bottom Bracket: Phil Wood
Pedal: EggBeater SL






























































[/QUOTE]


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## smc (Jan 26, 2006)

Not heavy
Rides nice


----------



## Strike the primer (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Strike the primer (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Nocturnus (Mar 28, 2005)

Current ride is










Raleigh frame, cheap-o wheelset, xt crank, soulcraft converter, etc.. Sometime soon i'm gonna sand the frame some then prime/paint it.


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

Nocturnus said:


> Current ride is
> 
> Raleigh frame, cheap-o wheelset, xt crank, soulcraft converter, etc.. Sometime soon i'm gonna sand the frame some then prime/paint it.


I'm diggin' this 'un; she's got soul. :thumbsup:


----------



## mootsgearhead (Nov 27, 2005)

*Must Everyone Show Off*

Nice Rides Up In Here, This Is My Little Beauty.


----------



## ingluis (Dec 4, 2004)

Here is my new SASS before its first ride! Now it's all dirty like it should be. I love this bike...


----------



## mud'n'sweat (Feb 16, 2006)

ingluis said:


> Here is my new SASS before its first ride! Now it's all dirty like it should be. I love this bike...


Woah, is that an ENO crank with a bashguard!?


----------



## ingluis (Dec 4, 2004)

Sorry, Truvativ Stylo...


----------



## fatheadfred (Dec 17, 2004)

*kona explosif*

This bike will be mine for awhile. It rox


----------



## calzonical (Aug 30, 2005)

*Rig on Zuma quest*


----------



## mamadirt (Sep 4, 2004)

*On-One Inbred*

Love it to bits


----------



## DrugMe (Mar 2, 2006)

Just one day old:


----------



## Ozmosis (Sep 22, 2005)

mamadirt said:


> Love it to bits


I am intrigued by your OnOne. Do you have any more pic's or spec's?


----------



## mamadirt (Sep 4, 2004)

Ozmosis said:


> I am intrigued by your OnOne. Do you have any more pic's or spec's?


It's a standard 14" Inbred singlespeed frame built tough with steel seatpost, steel DMR Wingbars and DMR Trailblade forks. More pics here http://mamadirt.fotopic.net/p32363341.html and here http://mamadirt.fotopic.net/c890327.html including my lovely custom red 'bred (now sold as it was far too pimpy for my commute - missed it like crazy though hence the new white 'bred).


----------



## Ozmosis (Sep 22, 2005)

mamadirt said:


> It's a standard 14" Inbred singlespeed frame built tough with steel seatpost, steel DMR Wingbars and DMR Trailblade forks. More pics here http://mamadirt.fotopic.net/p32363341.html and here http://mamadirt.fotopic.net/c890327.html including my lovely custom red 'bred (now sold as it was far too pimpy for my commute - missed it like crazy though hence the new white 'bred).


That "red bred" is sweet!! Dirt jumper, I assume.


----------



## mamadirt (Sep 4, 2004)

Ozmosis said:


> That "red bred" is sweet!! Dirt jumper, I assume.


I am partial to a little DJ but we're certainly not talking airmiles at my age


----------



## Nocturnus (Mar 28, 2005)

Well, just painted my SS, was the white one with lots of aluminum showing, now it's a matte deep forrest green.










Lot's better.


----------



## Masse (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

w00t.
I can finally post my bike in this thread!
























The only thing i don't like is the tensioner hitting the chainstay while jumping or hopping so i wrapped the tensioner in about 7 layers of duct tape where it hits the frame, and also 2 layers on the frame. When it bangs, there a quiet thud and it doesn't damage the frame or tensioner either!


----------



## michaelg (Apr 6, 2006)

Raghavan said:


> The only thing i don't like is the tensioner hitting the chainstay while jumping or hopping so i wrapped the tensioner in about 7 layers of duct tape where it hits the frame, and also 2 layers on the frame. When it bangs, there a quiet thud and it doesn't damage the frame or tensioner either!


why not loose the tensioner and tighten the chain?


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

michaelg said:


> why not loose the tensioner and tighten the chain?


Because i don't have horizontal dropouts so the chain will be too loose if i took off the tensioner.


----------



## mud'n'sweat (Feb 16, 2006)

michaelg said:


> why not loose the tensioner and tighten the chain?


Pretty tough to get correct chain tension with vertical rear dropouts and no slider, EBB or Eccentric hub.


----------



## SingleTrackHound (Jul 29, 2003)

Raghavan said:


> Because i don't have horizontal dropouts so the chain will be too loose if i took off the tensioner.


Have you tried this?

Take one link or links out to have chain tension just slightly loose. You may need to use half link but I doupt it. Instead of having tensioner pully pushing down on the chain as you have it set up, push up on it and zip tie the tensioner onto the chain stay.


----------



## madthug (Aug 1, 2006)

*Anything freewheels can do fixors can do better...*

Yes, it can't go where my squishy bike can go but I'll break more ribs trying. (The rear hub is a Miche track hub spaced to 135mm.)
Fix it up!
-MadThug


----------



## CKS (May 26, 2004)

Here she is, a brand new Kelly (the last small frame he had before he closed). Pure pimp.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Thought I'd post the latest pics of my most favourite bike ever, I've just put a Boone Ti chainring on it along with a SS chain, some Avid Juicy Carbons and a new front rim...


----------



## salimoneus (Oct 12, 2004)

CKS said:



> Here she is, a brand new Kelly (the last small frame he had before he closed). Pure pimp.


nice bike, but please post a bigger photo, not this thumbnail crap...


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

salimoneus said:


> not sure how much of that setup is temporary, but a couple of style suggestions if i may:
> 
> sorry but you gotta yank those wheels/tires bro =)
> 
> silver rims (or maybe grey to match cranks) + black tires would make that bike look pimp!


salimoneus, are you for real? You can't be...

That chrome Mongoose looks sweet. Leave it the way it is. :thumbsup:


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

My first SS - built on the cheap.
I think I paid 59.00 for the frame and all the other parts except the crank and some other small stuff are from the box in my garage
I think I'm in for under 250.00
ok - so I've updated the pics to include the new Kona Fork (and actual front brakes) - I've also added a Mavic Rear wheel with a dedicated Surly SS hub
which means my on the cheap bike continues to get more expensive


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

SingleTrackHound said:


> Have you tried this?
> 
> Take one link or links out to have chain tension just slightly loose. You may need to use half link but I doupt it. Instead of having tensioner pully pushing down on the chain as you have it set up, push up on it and zip tie the tensioner onto the chain stay.


If I take out a whole link (an inch) Then the chain is too short, so i'm going to put on a new rear cog and put a half link on and lose the tensioner.


----------



## alchemist (Jan 25, 2005)

Well here's my new ride - I've become a coffee snob

https://singlespeed.smugmug.com/photos/86773346-M.jpg

https://singlespeed.smugmug.com/photos/87565828-M.jpg

The build...
Baum Espresso Frame
Big Cheese Grips
Salsa ProMoto Carbon Bars
Fox F100R Fork
Chris King "Pretty & Strong" No Thread Headset
Thomson Elite Stem
Hope Mono Mini Disc Brajes
Fizik Nissene Saddle
Thomson Elite Seat Post
DT240s SS, Mavic 819d Wheels
Maxxis Crossmark Tyres
Middleburn RS8 Uno Cranks
Chris King 18T Cog (Stainless Steel)
Wipperman 908 Chain
Crank Bros Twin Ti Eggbeaters

It's got a crappy shimano BB at the moment but will be replaced by something much more fitting & maybe some Goodrich hoses.

Here's a few more pics
https://singlespeed.smugmug.com/photos/87565662-M.jpg
https://singlespeed.smugmug.com/photos/87565954-M.jpg
https://singlespeed.smugmug.com/photos/87566057-M.jpg
https://singlespeed.smugmug.com/photos/87566169-M.jpg
https://singlespeed.smugmug.com/photos/87565925-M.jpg


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

Single speed at the moment but wont be for long!


----------



## Nurgen Pete (Jan 15, 2004)

I want to play too:










Dialled Bikes "Love/Hate" w. Phil Wood EBB, Reba Team, Juicy Carbons, Atomlab Aircorp hubs on XM719 hoops with Maxxis ADvantage 2.4" tires.
Built it up tonight, first ride tomorrow


----------



## SteveInNH (May 30, 2006)

*One last update to mine.....*

I agree... the black tires do look better. So does the Bullmoose.



















So much fun


----------



## CTXSV (Nov 5, 2005)

*Here is mine...*

Fairly common these days, but fun to ride regardless. 
<img src=https://webspace.utexas.edu/scv85/MC_SV.jpg?uniq=44ztfl>


----------



## salimoneus (Oct 12, 2004)

SteveInNH said:


> I agree... the black tires do look better. So does the Bullmoose.
> 
> So much fun


nice, there ya go :thumbsup:


----------



## fatheadfred (Dec 17, 2004)

*28er in the mfn hoose*

My commuter than has yet to see any durt. Someday I'll put the fatties and some appropriate gearing on it...and some avid mechs.


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

*One-One Tinbred and Pompino.*

My Ti Inbred. 









And my Pompino.


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

*Black Ano Rumble*

Freshly built Rumble S/1, just finished tonight so no dirt yet!


----------



## Beckman4 (Aug 16, 2004)

*Here's mine*

I must have looked through this thread 20 times now, drooling over all the cool SS art.

Never once did I think to post mine 

This is probably the 3rd SS I've had since the first time I've read this thread. Sorry it took so long!


----------



## Matty H (Aug 7, 2006)

Here's my kinda cool Surly 1x1. I traded my SS Banshee Scratch for it when I got a BMX. New parts are coming, like a Midge bar (soon!),an appropriate stem, some Tom Slicks and some real XC tires.It works well for ripping around town, hopping curbs and getting beer. Rides like an old school BMX cruiser (with parts to match). With the new parts, I hope to make it a nice do-it-all bike and much lighter. I haven't had this much fun on a bike in awhile. It's also my first mountain bike in about 5 years.


----------



## rm26x (Aug 13, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SingleTrackHound (Jul 29, 2003)

*How...*



rm26x said:


> :thumbsup:


I see that you have the same Pyramid brand/Nashbar chain tensioner as mine. How do you get that tensioner to push up on the chain without zip tie? Mine only pushes down on the chain if I don't use the zip tie.


----------



## rm26x (Aug 13, 2006)

I am using a zip tie around the idler pulley shaft and the frame. I also rotated it so that it does push up, but the spring alone isn' t strong enough. :thumbsup:


----------



## SingleTrackHound (Jul 29, 2003)

I see the zip tie now. At first I didn't notice. Looks like you can take a link out and still be able to use the tensioner. Your chain profile will look a lot cleaner afterward...unless you are doing that intensionally so that you can swap to a next size cog without having to add a link.


----------



## chopfellow (Sep 11, 2005)

*My SS 29er...the answer to my boutique bike woes*

Just took my SS On-One Inbred 29er for a ride last weekend. SSing on a 29er is beautifully simple and works great when you are 6'5"......Had more fun on this bike once than all my rides on my 26" Intense Uzzi SL put together....was able to build it up for the price of sale of the Intense


----------



## camit34 (Aug 15, 2006)

I picked up my 1st SS mountain bike last week. A pieced together Bianchi G.U.S.S. Front Hayes disc, rear Avid disc, White ENO hubs, FOX vanilla, LX cranks, SPD pedals. Decent components, a good frame and lots of fun over the last few days.


----------



## rm26x (Aug 13, 2006)

I tried removing a link, chain was too short.


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

my newest singlespeeder





































one step coser to my own bikebrand

some mtb frames and a lugged roadbike should be soon finished


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

the bike i bought before

my retrovelo ballonrenner

ballonrenner




























alotmoreballonrennerpics


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

Those Retrovelo Ballonrenner's are cool. Is there an English version of the website?


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

my ebb-prototype as i used it at the transalp trip this summer

i've the new prototype singlestar cog in aluminum










martigny (switzerland) nizza (france) in 5 days

all pics (many) here https://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/pool/

the thread in the german forum

https://www.eingangrad.de/wbb/thread.php?threadid=7760

i will soon make a new thread in the forum if i find some time


----------



## BikeMojo (Jan 6, 2005)

rzims said:


> My first SS - built on the cheap.
> I think I paid 59.00 for the frame and all the other parts except the crank and some other small stuff are from the box in my garage
> I think I'm in for under 250.00


I saw those frames and thought that it would make a good inexpensive SS.

Congrats.


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

no, no english homepage

but gerolf theguy with the blue bike (is working for retrovelo) is here in this forum nickname gerolf

pn him if you have some questions

i changed the bike to a 2 gear fixie (42/39 : 16/19)

that i can ule it also in the mountains or offrad (i used it at the singlespeed-euro-championships) https://www.schlaflosimsattel.de










frank one of the owners of retrovelo testing my bike



















more retrovelopics here on flickr.com
https://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/pool/

cyclera is the retrovelo and fattire friends event in leipzig (germany)








https://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/pool/


----------



## justinb (Apr 1, 2006)

*89 bianchi grizzly.*

I hope "cross-threading" is ok in this sense:


----------



## FlatFender (Aug 28, 2006)

my first SS, Just built it 3 days ago.


----------



## rockracer8 (Aug 29, 2006)

*Simple Single*

Her is my rattlecanned K2 Zed with Shimano XTR-Deore. Weighs about 21lbs, upgrades to come! Ridden about 10 times, I'm loving it!


----------



## xmynameisdan (Aug 16, 2006)

rockracer8 said:


> Her is my rattlecanned K2 Zed with Shimano XTR-Deore. Weighs about 21lbs, upgrades to come! Ridden about 10 times, I'm loving it!


Do you have problems with the chain coming off, the tension looks really low in the second picture?

Here's mine by the way:


----------



## rockracer8 (Aug 29, 2006)

*Chainslack sucks!*

Fixed the slop in the chain, runnin 32x16 with a half link. Better front shot as well.


----------



## SingleTrackHound (Jul 29, 2003)

xmynameisdan said:


> Do you have problems with the chain coming off, the tension looks really low in the second picture?
> 
> Here's mine by the way:


Interesting looking frame you got there. Full susser ss. Soft tail is it? Looks to be aluminum frame by the look of the weld but the rear end is desinged to flex vertically that much without cracking the chain stay? I didn't think aluminum can handle that much flex. Unless it's a steel rear end welded front end aluminum.


----------



## xmynameisdan (Aug 16, 2006)

SingleTrackHound said:


> Interesting looking frame you got there. Full susser ss. Soft tail is it? Looks to be aluminum frame by the look of the weld but the rear end is desinged to flex vertically that much without cracking the chain stay? I didn't think aluminum can handle that much flex. Unless it's a steel rear end welded front end aluminum.


The whole thing is aluminum, the rear end travels 1.25 inches max. The chainstays are flat, so that it can flex better. Not exactly a full susser, but it takes the edge off of things, and it climbs very well.


----------



## N8! (Jan 28, 2006)

Here's my single speed.....


----------



## Tame Ape (May 20, 2004)

Wow, you really must like argyle huh?


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

That bike sucks ................................................... lots of money from your pocket 

That's one sweet whip


----------



## N8! (Jan 28, 2006)

Tame Ape said:


> Wow, you really must like argyle huh?


Love it.

PS: slopemonkey is where most are at the moment...


----------



## mud'n'sweat (Feb 16, 2006)

N8!, that **** is pure sex, but you already know that.


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

Here's an update of mine, complete with wobbly fork.


----------



## pedalwrench (Oct 9, 2005)

1998 Trek 9800



















Using an old XT derail to keep the chain tensioned


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

Lose the derailleur and get a halflink and take out a couple of links and you'll be set.


----------



## The Tractor (Jan 15, 2004)

*My two SS'ers*


















My Nirve cruiser and "The Tractor".

Rob


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

My Ti IF on Umpua trail this past season.


----------



## pedalwrench (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion. I set the bike up as a trial of SS. Now that I love it I will research more on 1/2 links and my frame. :thumbsup:


----------



## ibismojo2001 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Mojo SS*

Building new geary so turned the old one into my first SS. LOVE IT!


----------



## spinninmud (Apr 23, 2006)

sold the gears two years ago and never looked back


----------



## 42hz (Apr 15, 2005)

My old Univega Alpina 504, the day before SSWC, garage paint and home made SS conversion..


----------



## cocheese (Jan 12, 2004)

My Pereira 29er with Paragon sliders:


----------



## downhilldoll (Jul 7, 2004)

On-One Inbred with parts from 1995 to present


----------



## zod (Jul 15, 2003)

my single speed/fixie


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

Here is my first Single Speed, I painted about everything, i was bored waiting for my hub


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

Here are some more of my single speeds... the black bike is the current blue bike that i painted


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

more single speed fun...


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

have been riding it for about a month now and can't get enough.. couldn't have done it without the FAQ and the help on here:thumbsup:










will have better pics soon


----------



## Ross W. (Jul 3, 2006)

nice, loving that gold BT.

cool bike.


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

Just built my first SS last night, its not all blinged out like some of the gorgeous rides in here since it was a budget build comprising of all old parts that I had laying around. I didnt wanna spend a ton of cash to find out down the road that it wasnt for me (after 2 rides so far its not the case). 
Frame: 2001 Wildwest Silver (Universal Cycles house frame built by KHS same as a 1999 Alite)
Fork: Manitou SXE 80mm
Wheels: Front: Formula Savage
Rear: Mavic X-517 with DT revolutions and an XT hub
Tires: Front: Maxxis Ignitor 2.1
Rear: IRC Mythos 1.95
Brakes: Avid SD-Ti with SD-7 Levers
Tensioner: Misfit Psycles
Cog: 18T Misfit Psycles
Cranks/Ring: Circa 2002 or so Shimano LX Crank with a Blackspire Mono Veloce ring
Chain: KMC Z610HX
Pedals: Ritchey Pro V3
Bars: Titec Hellbent Flat Tracker
Stem: Ritchey Pro
Headset: Cane Creek
Seatpost: Titec Carbon
Saddle: Specialized Revolution

Now onto the shotty cameraphone quality pics


----------



## rockracer8 (Aug 29, 2006)

*Version 4.0*

*Here is my K2 Zed remodel. Rides the swooping trails of No. FL like she was made for them. 
Rigid rules, no discs for me! Comes in around the 21lb mark.
Specs: Deore hubs/Sun rims, LX brakes, XTR levers, XT crankset w/ Surly steel 32t ring
Specialized stem/Bar, ODI lock ons, TITEC bent post and P-racer Fire XC Pro's, PC-1
chain w/halflink, 16t steel r cog, Crank Bro's egg beater C's.
Lovin it like no other!*


----------



## Gaby Seboun (May 7, 2005)

The final version of my Surly 1x1 



















:yesnod:


----------



## Gaby Seboun (May 7, 2005)

Oupps sorry


----------



## jeremyb (Jul 8, 2004)

my converted nishiki road bike to a cross bike:


----------



## long hazy daze (Oct 19, 2005)

dup post


----------



## long hazy daze (Oct 19, 2005)

dup post


----------



## long hazy daze (Oct 19, 2005)

dup post


----------



## long hazy daze (Oct 19, 2005)

dup post


----------



## long hazy daze (Oct 19, 2005)

*My SS-only quiver.....*

The three bikes I have currently running, all SS. One fixed. There's nothing _blingy_ about any of my bikes, but that's because the focus was to make them solid and functional, which they all are. And a blast to ride. I have a bike for any purpose between the three.

*The Fixie....*
Vintage Nishiki Modulus. Japanese, hand-made, lugged, Tange 900 tubing. 42x16
I stripped, shaved and painted the frame, built the wheels, and did all the work.
Vintage Shimano 600 cranks, SR steel ring.
Using an adapter for the stem so I can use a 1-1/8 threadless.
The rear hub is a Shimano MTB disc hub with a bolted on cog.


----------



## long hazy daze (Oct 19, 2005)

*The Urban/Townie......*

Trek 4500 conversion. 38x16
Nothing particularly noteworthy except perhaps 
Kona P2 fork 
Salsa Moto Ace risers. 
Nothing fancy, just a solid, light conversion that's a blast to kick around town.


----------



## long hazy daze (Oct 19, 2005)

*The Trail bike....*

Redline Monocog 29er. My fave. 34x20/18
I built this up myself as well. 
Old-skool White Industries forged cranks, 180mm. 
Salsa Cromoto Grande fork. 
Mary bars, upside down. 
Shaved rear brake bosses.
Surly ring/cogs.
Avid BB7's


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

*ssinglespeedss*

ssinglespeedss


----------



## upstatesspdr (Dec 21, 2005)

*Steel Gary Fisher SS*









Here is mine,late 90's GF.
About 24 lbs, lots of fun on swoopy singletrack with 32x 16 gearing.


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

My SS on vaca.


----------



## Rthur2sheds (Apr 26, 2005)

*here's mine....*

I call it "Derek"... as in, "Derek Zoolander"

get it? It's "Blue Steel"!


----------



## miSSionary (Jun 29, 2005)

CoppellStereo said:


> Here is my first Single Speed, I painted about everything, i was bored waiting for my hub


Very nice, how do you like having both brakes on one side (looks like it could have promise)??
Cheers,
miSSionary


----------



## felixdale (Mar 15, 2006)

This is my Surly 1x1 - really pleased with the way it turned out and more importantly how it rides.


----------



## Ross W. (Jul 3, 2006)

*IF steel Deluxe*

Just built this beast up


----------



## janky (Jun 3, 2005)

pot-hole commuter with off road capacity.


----------



## long hazy daze (Oct 19, 2005)

janky said:


> pot-hole commuter with off road capacity.


What's that seatpost?


----------



## janky (Jun 3, 2005)

truvativ xr. word has it that bigger folks bend them, but mine's been fine.


----------



## amaurosis fugax (Oct 17, 2005)

My Malt 3 single-speed. Please see my recent post for all the details.

Malt 3 (Merlin UK)
Manitou Mars Super
XT cranks
32/16

22lb

Loving it.


----------



## Cycle Nomad (Aug 30, 2005)

*Old Raleigh F 500 Police Bike Conversion*

It isn't the prettiest SS out there but it's the one that got me hooked on riding the solo gear.

Since the photo was taken I've changed the tensioner to run in push up mode. I'm using a 32/20 ratio ( many hill climbs and strictly a dirt machine)

It's the bike that never gets cleaned. (Just a little chain lube) 
Heck, dirt just falls right off and jumps back on anyway!:thumbsup:


----------



## sporty (Jun 30, 2005)

Hello


----------



## lanceh (Aug 15, 2005)

ok, now that i finally have a decent pix time to post it up. custom thylacine arete Ti with paragon sliders.

still need to cut the steerer tube down to size, trim the brake hoses and waiting on a selle italia slr xc saddle but you get the idea. somewhere around 21lbs.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 18, 2005)

*Chas Roberts D.O.G.S.B.O.L.X*

https://www.robertscycles.com/

My daily commuting ride which I swap the chain onto the 36-20 on the inside to ride the local single track


----------



## fatad (Oct 5, 2006)

*My new convert*

Soma Groove frame, surly front fork, White Ind ENO Eccentric hub. Fun, but hard on the old hands. Next, suspension up front.... ....butter! (hopefully) White Brothers Magic 29 and give the 96er a try and if I don't like it, I can get a 29er frame and go all the way and have a great fork to put on. Any pics of homemade 96ers? Just for ideas and posible clearance issues.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

fatad said:


> Soma Groove frame, surly front fork, White Ind ENO Eccentric hub. Fun, but hard on the old hands. Next, suspension up front.... ....butter! (hopefully) White Brothers Magic 29 and give the 96er a try and if I don't like it, I can get a 29er frame and go all the way and have a great fork to put on. Any pics of homemade 96ers? Just for ideas and posible clearance issues.


your geometry will most likely be wayy off with a 29er front end on a bike that wasnt designed for it. It will make the bike turn real sluggish and run wide. It will also put alot of excess stress on your frame which could result in disaster. I am not familiar with that fork so i could be wrong but i'd check into that first. Other than that, sweet bike!


----------



## EkimLesondak (Oct 4, 2006)

*Mine*

Here is my old school Trek that got me hooked!










Unfortunatly is was too small so I built this:



















Yep...that's a Nashbar Reynolds 853 frame. :thumbsup:


----------



## fityisz (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## garbec (Oct 17, 2005)

Lots of nice rigs on these pages!!!


----------



## Ross W. (Jul 3, 2006)

*Zoo! Pitbull*

no tensioner now.


----------



## Lar Dog (May 31, 2005)

Nice try Everyone. But check this out!!!!


----------



## F5000sl (Aug 8, 2003)

Like most, it's not the best photo, but it gets the job done.
I have to say that this was my first SS and it's a convert. Since then I have owned a GUSS and an OnOne, I sold both and I am thinking about going back to the convert, it simply was the best SS I have ridden yet.
It uses a Soulcraft SS con. kit, Xmax wheels, Coda cranks, etc. With gears it was about 22lbs, coverted close to 21lbs, but extremely reliable.


----------



## seneb (Sep 30, 2006)

Redline Monocog Flight...










Full details in this thread - https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=237425


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

seneb said:


> Redline Monocog Flight...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of fork is that?

Do they come with that now, or did you add it. I heard 80mm max, but still have the rigid on mine.


----------



## seneb (Sep 30, 2006)

EBrider said:


> What kind of fork is that?
> 
> Do they come with that now, or did you add it. I heard 80mm max, but still have the rigid on mine.


Rock Shox SID XC. I think it has 80mm of travel. The frameset came with an all aluminum redline rigid fork, and the SID came from my MTB I tore down for the SS build.


----------



## CJones (Aug 3, 2004)

Here's my Retrotec -- singlespeed, 29er, non-suspension corrected.


----------



## miSSionary (Jun 29, 2005)

*My new toy...*

Jenn Green Headbadge
Black Sheep Cruiser Frame (26")
Black Sheep Riser Enduro Bar
Black Sheep Cruiser Fork
King Silver Headset
Ritchie Stem
Thompson Post
Brooks Swift Saddle
517 Mav. Rims
Woodman Ft Hub
240 DT Swiss Rear Hub
Dirty Dog Ft Rotor
Avid Jucy 5's
Eggbeaters (CroMo)
Bee Hive Bell (ringy dingy!)


----------



## billyd203 (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's my 1991 Wicked Fat Chance. Rides like a dream. I need to find a new fork though.
I would like less rake and a longer steer tube. It has to be non-suspension corrected of course.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

Lar Dog said:


> Nice try Everyone. But check this out!!!!


Nice!! Tony's work is always stunning!

*Pereira Cycles* for those who don't know already.


----------



## slonoma98 (Dec 1, 2005)

CoppellStereo said:


> Here is my first Single Speed, I painted about everything, i was bored waiting for my hub


CoppellStereo how did you paint the rims and spokes? I want to do a white wheelset, any tips?


----------



## mainemud (Oct 19, 2004)

*Ok, so it's not symmetrical...*

....but I don't care!

Best,

Davis Carver

www.carverbikes.com


----------



## Cycle Nomad (Aug 30, 2005)

*I have a morning Fetish.*



Cycle Nomad said:


> It isn't the prettiest SS out there but it's the one that got me hooked on riding the solo gear.
> 
> Since the photo was taken I've changed the tensioner to run in push up mode. I'm using a 32/20 ratio ( many hill climbs and strictly a dirt machine)
> 
> ...


I disassembled the Raleigh (the top tube was a little high for comfort) and picked up this frame Fetish Cycles Fixation.
The horizontal dropouts and one Surly Tuggernut tensioner made it easy to setup. Its a nice frame with clean welds. It comes with a dérailleur hanger, "just in case." The frame is light and is a good climber. Most of the parts are leftovers from my geared hardtail, which I've been severely neglecting.


----------



## nucmedjim (Sep 11, 2006)

The new unit ss 29er


----------



## tryjordan (Dec 8, 2005)

*Ti If*

Fixed/ SS TI IF 29er deluxe with noncorrected fork.


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

my newest baby

the first singlespeed frame i bought

wanted to sell it but nobody wanted to buy it

so i built it up with some parts that where in my cellar

i've bought an issue of the french velovert where they've tested the new 69er from trek

they've a picture of it on the frontpage










so it had to be a 69er

frame was built for 80-100mm suspensionforks

the pace fork is a 420mm

fits perfect with the bigger wheel


----------



## gt2brew (Mar 23, 2006)

*new to ss*

I'm a recent convert......went from 38# 6" travel Iron Horse freeride bike to a SS 29er.
06 Redline Monocog 29er


----------



## George2 (Nov 28, 2005)

My Stable 

















Singlespeed racer (not a fixie) 44-16










My old mtb converted to (winter) commuter, 42-16 (magic gear)










One Inbred, sweet singlespeed :thumbsup: Close observation will reveal that these three bikes share some parts and are not all in working order. 
As soon as I get a new wheelset for the On-One I hope to rebuild either the commuter or the racer (another project will be removing the cableguides from the raceframe and painting it...)


----------



## Wampuscat (Jul 22, 2004)

*Villin S S*



















:thumbsup:


----------



## lobolator (Oct 29, 2006)

*My old hardtail resurrected...where'd I put my FS?*








sorry about picture quality
Thanks to all those old cassettes for donating their spacers...chain tensioner is an old XT derailleur zip-tied to the chainstay (so it don't slap)...so far bomb proof...still need wider bars and a longer stem and...you know the deal with the parts list...
Planning on donating the shock from my FS to obtain a disc front wheel...
It's hovering in the low 20's for weight.


----------



## bigwheelboy_490 (Jan 2, 2003)

*My Misfit*

Really loving this bike...


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Nemesis Project 
Secret Agent frame , built with I9 wheels , Profile cranks , NYC freeride stem post clamp and bar caps , Easton bars , MAgura brake ..etc


----------



## xJAHx (Oct 28, 2006)

New to the forum, and I thought that I would share my latest SS creation. Bianchi San Jose with a mullet, generic CF cx fork, homemade front wheel with WTB speed xc disc hub, and a new flip/flop rear hub to allow for fixed in the city and SS in the country. Total cost: about $580 (bought the frame used) and 7 hours of work...screw the Bianchi Roger at $1200!










I just took it to the Laurel Ridge trail last weekend, and it could handle most of the trails that I used to tackled on my rigid Huffy as a kid.

JAH


----------



## sennaster (Sep 21, 2006)

haro werx that i've been riding for the past 6 years. converted to SS a couple weeks ago. having a lot of fun on it.


----------



## mamadirt (Sep 4, 2004)

*Singlespeeds shouldn't be this much fun . . .*

. . . love it to bits


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

my camera's no good but here are some more of my bike and some of mum's commuter colnago (i convinced her to give ss a try):thumbsup:


----------



## MTBDad (Jan 2, 2004)

*MY MC SS - 96'er*

Here's my Chester Ute. Currently set-up as a SS 96'er. Spec is as follows:

Matt Chester Geared Ute (converted to SS)
Vanilla Cycles rigid fork
CK / Salsa / DT - fr : CK / Mavic / Dt - rear
CK Ti Headset
PW Ti BB
Seven Cycles Stem
Moots Riser Bar
Moots Laid Back Deatpost
RF Turbine w/ Boone SS Chainring
Crank Bros Candy SL
WTB Saddle
Avid BB-7 -fr : Avid Ultimate - rear
Avid Ultimate Levers


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

That is an awesome looking bike right there! Is the fork Ti too?


----------



## MTBDad (Jan 2, 2004)

*The Fork...*

is steel. Sacha fillet brazes everything, and the joints look like they were cast as one piece! The color I asked for was as close a match to Ti as possible. In person it looks a little more glossy than the typical matte Ti finish, but close! The Stainless Vanilla Disc Tab is another key element!! Sacha is an artist!


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

MTBDad said:


> is steel. Sacha fillet brazes everything, and the joints look like they were cast as one piece! The color I asked for was as close a match to Ti as possible. In person it looks a little more glossy than the typical matte Ti finish, but close! The Stainless Vanilla Disc Tab is another key element!! Sacha is an artist!


Ooooooh Vanilla rigid fork ....  Now that's some serious bling bling right here :eekster:


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

Not much has changed on my SS except that i made it a 22:16 now.


----------



## ott (Oct 31, 2006)

*rig*

Bad quality pic, sorry


----------



## RANT (Jan 8, 2006)

*My new SS*

Basic black. Very plain.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2006)

*My 95 Klien Pulse*

Here's my Klien Pulse thinking of going ridgid a sweet pair of Pace RC31's i think.
The Sid's are jacking up the front end and making the front wheel wash out a bit to much for my liking.


----------



## KeylessChuck (Apr 15, 2006)

*Is it OK to post another Monocog?*


----------



## garbec (Oct 17, 2005)

cool bike - nice paint!:thumbsup:


----------



## ott (Oct 31, 2006)

*no lurker*

@keylesschuck: specs of the wheels?

No lurker!!

SS conversion for my mate jef, for the NKSS next weekend:thumbsup:


----------



## KeylessChuck (Apr 15, 2006)

*Thanks guys!*

I have two sets of wheels, and this set is for lighter duty (commuting/smooth trails) but they seem to be holding up well to increasing abuse.

They are built with Paul Word rear hub :thumbsup: Ringle Son of Bubba front hub, Bontrager R455 road rims (455 grams, I think these are the Select Rims?), DT Revolution spokes, alloy nipples, and either an AC Racing 15 tooth freewheel (pictured) or White Industries 17 tooth.

I chose the Paul rear hub based on advise from this board. It is very wide at the flanges-perfect for a ss wheel, especially ss29er wheel.


----------



## mamadirt (Sep 4, 2004)

Cool - loving that camo paint :thumbsup:


----------



## mxsptzr (Sep 24, 2006)

Well I've had it for a couple of weeks now, I figure i should post it up.
This is my first single speed. I bought it used for about half the msrp.
My 2006 Bianchi WUSS:


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Muy Caliente*

My Newest Addition to the Fleet (posted everywhere else, might as well here)  
the Build:


Frame: Salsa EL Mariachi LE small #84/100

Fork: Salsa EL Mariachi LE

Headset: Cane Creek Solos w/Hope Stackers

Stem: CroMoto S.U.L.

Handlebar: Surly 1x1 Torsion

Brakes: Avid Juicy 7 180F/160R

Cables: Goodridge Stainless

Grips: RaceFace (changed to OURY) with ODI lockons

Seatpost: Thomson Elite w/Salsa Lip-Lock seat collar

Saddle: Brooks Ti Swift Honey

BB: Shimano UN-73

Cranks: RaceFace Turbine 175

Pedals: Eggbeaters

Chainring: 36T Salsa/Salsa Bash/Token Ring Bolts

Chain: Wippermann Connex 908

Cog: Boone Ti 22t / Endless Fibonacci Spacers

Hubs: Hope Pro II hubs 36H

Rims: Salsa Delgado Disc

Spokes: DT Swiss Alpine III

Tires: Maxxis Ignitor

Tubes: Bontrager

Soma HellsBell "Ride It Like you Stole It"

24.3 lbs














































this bike rocks!

.


----------



## perioeci (Jan 23, 2006)

*04 Stumpjumper Pro*

Converted last night.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

That converted Stumpy looks very nice


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

crisillo said:


> That converted Stumpy looks very nice


I agree.

What model are those Ritchey Cranks and how do they perform? They look sweet on that bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## perioeci (Jan 23, 2006)

Crisillo, MMcG: Thanks, I think so too!

Those cranks are Ritchey WCS compacts. (Road cranks w/Ultegra Octalink BB.) I thought the very narrow q-factor would cause clearance issues, but my heels don't seem to rub the chainstays.

I've only ridden it around the block a few times (built it last night), so I don't know if the q-factor will cause any high speed instability. But the cranks were lying around not getting used--and they're very light--so why not?


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

14TripleD said:


> Nevermind the hanger, she was born to singlespeed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhh...i love those blizzard frames.


----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

*On-One more to share...*

get it? 

Anyhoo, final incarnation TBD.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

*XTR cranks?*

Hi cool bike but how are you using old school XTR cranks with a single ring my middle ring bolts to the big ring


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

stealy said:


> Hi cool bike but how are you using old school XTR cranks with a single ring my middle ring bolts to the big ring


If I am not mistaken you can use shorter bolts or bashguard to take the space of the big ring. On some older XTRs you can switch the spider.


----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

stealy said:


> Hi cool bike but how are you using old school XTR cranks with a single ring my middle ring bolts to the big ring


The 5 bolt pattern on the 952 XTR cranks is a 110 BCD. I used a Spot unramped chainring and bash guard. Nothing special about the set up. You can use the same chainring bolts if you use a bash guard. Your LBS should be able to hook you up with shorter bolts if you need them.

BTW, this is my favorite crank setup. The cranks and BB's hold up very well.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

HoSS said:


> get it?
> 
> Anyhoo, final incarnation TBD.


Pimpin Ride. Tell me about those wheels please. What rims are those? That's an Inbred29er correct?


----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

MMcG said:


> Pimpin Ride. Tell me about those wheels please. What rims are those? That's an Inbred29er correct?


Thanks. The wheel set is actually off a CX bike. I didn't have my MTN wheelset built yet so I threw these on. The hubs are King and rims are Open Pro rear and Mavic Helium front. I'm not particullary hard on wheels so they'll do for now. And yes it's the Inbred 29er.


----------



## kenpuke (Jul 10, 2005)

*Voodoo Wanga*

Hey guys, after cracking my beloved IRO at the Offroad Assault on Mt Mitchell, I bought this lovely cherry red Voodoo Wanga from the good folks at Universal Cycles. Nothing fancy: Surly Fork, Easton Carbon bars, Avid SD-7 V-Brakes, Ritchey WCS Stem, Thomson Post, San Marco Saddle, Surly Hubs, Sun Rims, WTB tires, SRAM chain, Old but reliable Shimano cranks, Shimano pedals, Blackspire chain ring and Smurf-hide OURY grips! The steel frame is smooth like butter and hopefully it'll see its share of racing this spring/summer!


----------



## RARES (Mar 19, 2004)

*Was a Khs "Crest"*

Chromo...True temper AVR 
120mm 03 Zoke up front

Homophobes - I'm not gay! and get lost anyway:thumbsup:

32*16 Trail Eater
My best ride!!


----------



## wiiija (Jun 23, 2005)

Is it me or is this thread borked? If I click on the thread in the forum it doesnt open! I have to click on last thread to get in.


----------



## mxsptzr (Sep 24, 2006)

RARES said:


> Homophobes - I'm not gay!


sounds like you're the homophobe. Beautiful bike by the way.


----------



## 77BMX (Jul 9, 2004)

Number 1:
CUSTOM PAINTED IONIC JOHNNY ROTTEN SS









Number 2:
TONIC FABRICATIONS FALL GUY


----------



## rockracer8 (Aug 29, 2006)

*Rigid SS ROCKS!!*

Well, you probably don't recognize it but this was a K2 zed frankenbike, but now is a pure ss! All I need is a true set of ss wheels and I am DUN! Steel may be real, but AL is FASTER! Keep it real on one gear.


----------



## rockracer8 (Aug 29, 2006)

*Rigid SS ROCKS!!*

Well, you probably don't recognize it but this was a K2 zed frankenbike, but now is a pure ss thanks to a Brodie Unibomber frame and ebay! All I need is a true set of ss wheels and I am DUN! Steel may be real, but AL is FASTER! Keep it real on one gear.


----------



## slonoma98 (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## no one in particular (Jan 30, 2004)

*Jenson special*

It's a large Zion frame and fork, the ones for the regular-ass sized wheels. Put some old wheels/crank on it, just whatever I had laying around. I bought some Thomson bits for the cockpit, along with a WTB Devo seat and a Profile RS Carbon bar. Because I love Shimano brakes and just to be funny, the brakes are Saints. I wasn't going to take any chances with the rear tire, so it's a 1.95 Navegal. At least the front is a 2.35.

It's about 2 months old and it's my first singlespeed. I ride it 1-3 times a week, splitting time between it and the Reign.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

no one in particular said:


> It's a large Zion frame and fork, the ones for the regular-ass sized wheels. Put some old wheels/crank on it, just whatever I had laying around. I bought some Thomson bits for the cockpit, along with a WTB Devo seat and a Profile RS Carbon bar. Because I love Shimano brakes and just to be funny, the brakes are Saints. I wasn't going to take any chances with the rear tire, so it's a 1.95 Navegal. At least the front is a 2.35.
> 
> It's about 2 months old and it's my first singlespeed. I ride it 1-3 times a week, splitting time between it and the Reign.


Nice Zion, no one!

I also love Shimano brakes, I just switched the BB7s on mine for LX hydros.... gotta love them (I also run XTs on my 575)


----------



## lil hillbilly (May 18, 2005)

*Kona Unit.... fixie*

this bike is just a hoot! 36/18, Boone ti disc mount cog on White Ind disc ENO 36hole, laced 4 cross on Delgato Cross hoops. 
White Ind cranks, Maverick DUC 32, Salsa saddle and 8in Avid disc round out highlights. 
Big Ups to Queen City Cycles in Springfield, MO Thanks Myles!:thumbsup:


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

77BMX said:


> Number 2:
> TONIC FABRICATIONS FALL GUY


What cranks are those? After today's ride and the subsequent ISIS explosion I'm now in the market for a new set.


----------



## 77BMX (Jul 9, 2004)

okie_calvin said:


> What cranks are those? After today's ride and the subsequent ISIS explosion I'm now in the market for a new set.


They are a re-powdercoated set of Profile Racing Cranks.


----------



## bike_daemon (Jan 11, 2006)

*winter trainer*

Second coverted bike this year. Thanks to everyone who's contributed to this forum. All of the information and FAQ's are appreciated.


----------



## AussieRider (Dec 24, 2006)

Here's my Airborne 

Airborne Ti Hag frame
Chris King Hubs
Union Ti spokes
DT 4.1 rims
Thompson Elite Stem & Seat Post
Ritchey WSC Stream Saddle
LP Composite Bars, Oury Grips
Race Face Next Cranks 32/15
Avid Ti rear V Brakes & BB5 185mm Disc Front


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

I can't believe the weather... Jan 3 in Michigan and it's in the low 50's


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

duotone said:


> I can't believe the weather... Jan 3 in Michigan and it's in the low 50's


Sorry, image didn't upload....


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

duotone said:


> I can't believe the weather... Jan 3 in Michigan and it's in the low 50's


Sorry, image didn't upload....


----------



## ryan123 (Jun 15, 2004)

duotone said:


> I can't believe the weather... Jan 3 in Michigan and it's in the low 50's


Neither can I!!! Driest year on record in Australia, we are on water restrictions, cannot water the garden, wash the car (or bike!) with a hose!! 3rd day in a row of over 100degrees, with bush fires!!!


----------



## DAS (Jan 13, 2004)

*Walt*

Waltworks with Salsa fork. Avid mechanical brakes.


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

DiDaDunlop said:


> My SS....
> 
> Nothing special but it does the job and does it brilliantly...
> 
> (still looking for a nice tensioner)


Can`t get any nicer than a paul.
http://www.paulcomp.com/


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

*another budget conversion . . .*

mostly from spare parts, although I still spent more than I'd intended.



















Ant


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

antonio said:


> mostly from spare parts, although I still spent more than I'd intended.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks very nice, Ant!

I know what you mean.. I also always spend more that originally expected..


----------



## Pudgerboy (Nov 17, 2006)

Here's my SS builds so far. First, my trek 4500 conversion. Secondly, my Specialized Rockhopper. Im a bit of a long armed gibbon, and the Spec's geometry feels great. I managed to get a magic gear on the specialized with a half link and a drop to 32X15. Im still getting used to the egg beaters - i keep falling over fully clipped to the bike - most embarrasing!


----------



## stsdroog (Nov 27, 2006)

*redline.....*

pic of my ss.


----------



## Mr. GT (Jan 17, 2004)

*My Kona SS*

Kona Muni-mula

only parts i had to buy was the chain tensioner and the spaces on the back wheel
the outer chain ring is my bash gaurd

https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/500/medium/konaSS.jpg


----------



## T-o-b-y (Aug 12, 2006)

9/2001 Hagen custom frame, design by Toby Fallon, build by Burn Hagen.










Recycle-speed: 1990? Giant Terrago 23 inch 46x18










my 9 er.....


----------



## Trond (Mar 7, 2004)

wow! This thread has gotten long since I started it!!

I am building up an Eriksen very soon, it's in the mail now! Here's Kent himself with my frame

patience is a virtue....


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Trond said:


> wow! This thread has gotten long since I started it!!
> 
> I am building up an Eriksen very soon, it's in the mail now! Here's Kent himself with my frame
> 
> patience is a virtue....


I love how it has your name right on it! Cool!


----------



## unospeed (Nov 2, 2004)

*rigid urban assault vehicle*

i also have a FS SS


----------



## gatman (Jun 10, 2004)

here is my 1x1 with its changes for this season, rigid fork, 180 cranks and new wheels.


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

*Heres mine--Indy fab steel deluxe 29er SS*


----------



## RARES (Mar 19, 2004)

Look at my other threads for the thread where I posted this rig.

Sprawling Geeks such as your self had called Gay! Not the content of their post had struck us but the form in which it was made. Similar to the form of your post\ attitude

Lucky enough a dozen others threw stones at them for doing so and reclaimed the beauty of this ride on behalf of me. Thank you all!


So F$$k off and thanks for the complement anyway.


----------



## RARES (Mar 19, 2004)

mxsptzr said:


> sounds like you're the homophobe. Beautiful bike by the way.


Look at my other threads for the thread where I posted this rig.

Sprawling Geeks such as your self had called Gay! Not the content of their post had struck us but the form in which it was made. Similar to the form\ attitude of your post

Lucky enough a dozen others threw stones at them for doing so and reclaimed the beauty of this ride on behalf of me. Thank you all!

So F$$k off and thanks for the complement anyway.:nono:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

An update on my Zion.... I just installed a RS Revelation on it... and some LX hydros from a couple weeks ago (I still need to cut the lines).

Now it's ALL BLACK again! :lol:


----------



## pisgahproductions (Jan 25, 2004)

*Presenting... The Green Machine*

I've been waiting soooooo long to be able to post in this thread. Actually, I converted my geared Waltworks to SS back in August and put in an order for this baby in September. Without further ado, the Green SS Machine:
headbadge shot:









Drive-Side:









Non-Drive side notice the sliding drops AND internal routing for the rear brake line:


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

My SS bikes could probabaly fill my every riding need and folks are sometimes surprised that I also run quite a few geared bikes...









1987 Kuwahara Cascade SS (38:18 gearing) - rigged for winter commuting.









1973 Raleigh/Carlton SS (52:16 gearing) - wickedly fast for an old girl.

I also have a Trek HT SS running a 32:18 for more adventurous XC and singletrack riding but need a better pic of my old girl.

I've got a fixie in the works...


----------



## nbrennan (Oct 31, 2006)

Pisgah, 
What gear ratio are you running? It looks extremely close to 1:1. Is that a thru-axle hub?


----------



## knucklesandwich (Oct 25, 2006)

Dinglespeed! 
42x16 and 36x18 
(sorry to the purists, this is my only MTB, so it's gotta be a little bit versatile)
more details here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=267364


----------



## James12345 (Jun 28, 2006)

*Here is my SS.*

Its a 2005 Specialized Stumpjumper that I just acquired via CL. Its got a a full Ritchey cockpit, Truvativ Isoflow cranks with a Surly rear sproket, Avid SD V-brakes (soon to be switched to BB7's), and a Rockshox Duke SL front squishy. Know its not the lightest, but its coming in close to 23 lbs.

What a difference this is from my Santa Cruz SL!!! Good difference...


----------



## salimoneus (Oct 12, 2004)

*more spesh goodness*

1998 Nitanium Hoppa

.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

salimoneus said:


> 1998 Nitanium Hoppa
> 
> .


Welcome to the dark side!! :devil:

It's looking real good! congrats!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolCyclist (Jan 30, 2004)

*My Unit 2-9*


----------



## OxInYourBox (Apr 26, 2006)

Monocog 29er. BB7's to be added soon and possibly a Marathon SL on the front:


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## Alfsomfan (Oct 12, 2005)

My new ride.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

here you go Alfsoman



Alfsomfan said:


> My new ride.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

That kona looks like a ton of fun....just something about it....


----------



## Pudgerboy (Nov 17, 2006)

both the kona's look quality. I love the Unit! Good job everyone!


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Newest encarnation of mine.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

*My newest SS is my oldest bike.*

Proof that singlespeeding isn't a new fad or flavour of the week and that our ancestors were a lot tougher then we were as they didn't use anything as wussed out as a 32:16 gearing.









1933 CCM - 52:18 gearing - coaster brake equipped.


----------



## kerley (Aug 30, 2005)

Dialled Love/Hate


----------



## dgoak (Feb 19, 2007)

*Philly Cruiser*










1990 - 92 (not sure exactly)
Nishiki Stoney Point Hybrid MTB
32:16
BulletProof crank
Crank Brothers 50/50 pedals
Mavic CrossRide (F/R)
Club Roost Cross terra tires (F/R)
Easton Monkeybar Riser
Fitbike bmx saddle
Avid levers
Shimano V-Brakes


----------



## dtimms (Apr 28, 2006)

Here is my new baby, i also have a lot of other single speeds in the garage. my roomates and i added them up. 14 rideable bikes with 9 of them single speed, 5 out of the 9 are fixed. they aren't as flashy as some of you guys bikes but they all get used.


----------



## Pawls (Feb 4, 2006)

*Kona Lava Dome '94SS*



A bit modernized.



More photos here.


----------



## cbharping (Mar 22, 2004)

*Kona Explosif*

Here's my first single speed - a big thanks to the guys at The Path for all their help and suggestions!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

cbharping said:


> Here's my first single speed - a big thanks to the guys at The Path for all their help and suggestions!


Congrats, cbharping!

It looks great!! :thumbsup: 
CK hubs and headset right?


----------



## cbharping (Mar 22, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Congrats, cbharping!
> 
> It looks great!! :thumbsup:
> CK hubs and headset right?


Thanks! Yes, Chris King hubs and headset. They're left over from a previous bike, I'm so glad I could use them again!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

cbharping said:


> Thanks! Yes, Chris King hubs and headset. They're left over from a previous bike, I'm so glad I could use them again!


 Yeah .. that blingy pink is easy to recognize :thumbsup:


----------



## pahearn (Feb 17, 2006)

crisillo said:


> here you go Alfsoman


Crisillo how much do you weigh?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

pahearn said:


> Crisillo how much do you weigh?


Hey.. that's kind of personal :blush:

just kidding... about 220 lbs (100 kg)... why?

(by the way the Kona in that post is Alfsoman's... he just had some problem posting the pics)


----------



## pahearn (Feb 17, 2006)

crisillo said:


> (by the way the Kona in that post is Alfsoman's... he just had some problem posting the pics)


Hahaha, that's exactly why I was asking (24-spoke wheelset), and I just realized that was his bike. :thumbsup:

So... Alfsoman, how much do YOU weigh?


----------



## Trond (Mar 7, 2004)

Wow!

111.000 pageviews! This should be a sticky!

Just received my Eriksen


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Trond......that's flippin' gorgeous......


----------



## RSutton1223 (Aug 22, 2006)

Magura Marta's will be installed shortly and a new "blinged out" I-9/DT Swiss wheelset in the works.


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

Corky3 said:


> Trond......that's flippin' gorgeous......


  I concur; how 'bout some vitals on that beaute? Weight, build, etc?


----------



## bike21 (Feb 27, 2006)

Just finished it today finally! 1996 Homegrown - bass boat blue!! I used a magic gear combination of 34-17 which seems nice so far. All of the components are well used and old school except for the nice new Surly fork I added 

Can't wait to get out and play on it some more!


----------



## Trond (Mar 7, 2004)

okie_calvin said:


> I concur; how 'bout some vitals on that beaute? Weight, build, etc?


Thank you!

Here it goes:

*Frame:* Eriksen SS frame with Rohloff compatible left dropout. 3/2.5 with 6/4 downtube. Weights in at 1700 grams with EBB and clears a 2.5 Maxxis Minion DH tire. 
*Fork:* Steel fork by Thylacine Cycles, crafted by Mint Cycles. 
*Brakes:* Formula ORO with 180/160 Hope Mini rotors
*Hubs:* Chris King
*Spokes:* DT Competition 1.8
*Rims:* DT 5.1
*Seatpost: * Eriksen 27.2 x 400mm
*Saddle:* SDG Fly
*Crankset:* Middleburn Uno
*Crankring:* Boone 32t
*Bottom Bracket:* SKF 600
*Stem:* Syntace 139g 105mm
*Handlebar:* Azonic CF-1
*Grips:* EFS Silicon
*Headset:* Chris King
*Chain:* Wipperman Stainless Steel Singlespeed
*Cog:* Chris King 17t
*Pedals:* Shimano 540
*Tires:* Intense System 4 Dual Compound
*Tubes:* Generic

As it stands the frame weights 10kg/22lbs. Thats with 750 gram tires and 200 gram tubes. I have only ridden it once due to snow here, but it rides beautifully. Exceptionally stiff in the rear triangle pedalling wise for a ti bike. Nimble, light and stiff.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

yeah.. sweet ride, Trond!


----------



## GITerDUN (Mar 7, 2007)

*My SS Reken*

Well, she isn't ss specific, but I wanted a good frame and was on a budget, so I made the sacrifice of the ss allure for strength. Here are the specs...

Frame: Sette Reken 18 inch (maybe too big)
Fork: RS Tora 302 coil
Wheelset: Sun Rhyno Lites/XT Hubs
Headset: Cane Creek S3 1 1/8
Stem: Sette Edge O/S (O/S for the solitary purpose that it looks cool)
Bars: Sette XLR O/S Low Riser
Brakes: Avid SingleDigit7
Levers: Avid SpeedDial7
Cables: Avid Flak Jacket
Cranks/BB: Shimano Hone/Outboard 32t
Chain: Sram PC68 8spd
Conversion: Gusset 1er 16t
Tensioner: Shimano SIS (soon to be Surly Singleator
Grips: Oury lockon
Seatpost: Sette APX 27.2mm
Saddle: WTB Speed V Comp
R Tire/ F Tire: Pana Smoke/Dart
Pedals: Sin Ringle Zuzu

Sh!tty Pictures...










Drivetrain...









Let's stay ahead of the AM picture thread!!! Not that I have anything against AM; I actually define my type of riding as AM, and this is my one and only bike, besides an 03 Fisher Tass that's in pieces waiting for a RD hanger & a headset overhaul.:madmax:

I could actually post pics of this bike in the AM, HT, SS, and other picture threads...
__________________
*You're only young once; you can be immature forever,
Happy Trails!*


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

here's mine.
'04 monocog
stock:frame (duh),wheelset,&seatpost
bontrager stem & seat
cane creek hs
oem rocky mtn riser bars
deore v-brakes/levers
truvativ giga pipe bb/hussefelt SS crankset
contenintal vapor 2.1" tires
generic flat pedals

the rigid fork is soon to be replaced w/ an rst gila 100mm,until what time i scrounge the scratch for a 130mm fork to go on my geared bike,and then i'll rotate it's 100mm marzocchi exr on here.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*thread bump!*

bump. more of nice SS bikes here. :thumbsup:


----------



## PTV (Jul 1, 2008)

Superb - love it. Love the old Yet's... I have an Arc that I wish I'd kept to convert to SS - they look so trick with the looptail seatstays.....


----------



## PTV (Jul 1, 2008)

You have GOT to get a Chris King Rasta headsetto go with those cranks !! Nice ride !


----------



## beepbeep (Sep 3, 2006)

My '95 Blizzard....


----------



## perfectpint (Oct 3, 2007)

Finally got her converted over. Running 32/16 with a surly in the back and a half link to tidy things up.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

perfectpint said:


>


That black SS bike is on fire! :thumbsup: Love it!


----------



## mtbnachos (Feb 1, 2007)

*SS Joyness*

A right then a left Jabber!


----------



## mtbnachos (Feb 1, 2007)

Haha, great pic for a magazine cover! "This bike is just hot!"


----------



## thecrazyfinn (Apr 7, 2007)

ere's my Norco Storm SS conversion. It's my MTB and occasional commuter.

2006 20" Norco Storm, 7005 hydroformed Aluminum frame, disc-specific.
Marzocchi MZ-III 100mm fork (Stock)
CH Semi-integrated headset (stock)
RnH 120mm 5 degree stem, flipped for a mild drop
Syncros riser bars, pre-buyout
Yeti Hardcore lockon grips
Avid FR-5 Levers
Jagwire housing
Truvativ ISOFlow Crank (stock)
Truvativ Powerspline BB (stock, junk, avoid like the plague)
Truvatic 32t 9spd steel chainring (stock)
Blackspire Ring God bashring
$20 DH platforms from MEC
WTB SpeedV Saddle
RaceFace Evolve DH seatpost
Hayes MX-3 Mech Disc Brakes (Stock, surprisingly good)
KMC 8speed chain
no-name tensioner

Wheelsets are:

Shimano M475 6-bolt Disc hubs laced 32 3x to Alex DM18 700c Rims, 14g Spokes, Specialized All Condition 700x25c tires. Hayes 6" rotors, no-name spacer kit and Shimano 16t DX cog. this is the wheelset in the pic.

Mavic Crossland UST rear with No-Name spacer kit and Shimano 18t DX cog and Specialized Stout Disc front hub laced 32 3x to a Mavic XC317 rim with 14/15g DB Spokes. Aztec 6" rotors, Kenda Komodo 26.2.1" Tires.


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Zion 737EBB, recently got it setup with drop bars and a new Salsa Grande 29er fork. Also upped the ratio to 38:18 for training locally where there aren't too many big hills. Not quite monster cross, but close.


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

I need to go clean my shorts


----------



## n8rhino (May 13, 2008)

Here is my first SS, I'm sure it is over rated? But I really liked it while I had it and raced it.
https://i343.photobucket.com/albums/o454/n8rhino/DISSMTB1_edited.jpg

Here's my new race machine Homegrown Bass Boat Blue in action.
https://i343.photobucket.com/albums/o454/n8rhino/DSC_0172.jpg

https://i343.photobucket.com/albums/o454/n8rhino/DSC_0169.jpg


----------



## Harryburgundy (Nov 28, 2007)

*My Little Green Giant*

Hey folks
Thought I might post a picture of my recently finished project.
Spec
Frame Giant XTC SS
Wheels Mavic Ceramic on Paul Components Word hubs
Crankset White Industries Eno 38/16
Freewheel Try-all noisy little bugger  
Brakes Magura HS33 with Limited Edition Gold Levers
Forks Magura Odur
and a splattering of Thomson, Easton etc
Now sporting Maxxis Maxxlite tyres


----------



## Alta825 (Mar 9, 2004)

The latest addition to my stable.....

Jones Diamond frame w/ Truss fork
I9 SS wheelset w/ Arch rims 
Conti 2.4 Mtn Kings mounted tubeless
Hope mono Minis
Eriksen laid back post (not pictured...)

All I can say is Hot Damn!! Cant stop riding this thing.....


----------



## smaxor (Dec 18, 2004)

if steel


----------



## Ronunu (Sep 27, 2006)

*New SIR coming up*

My first SS, can't go wrong with a Niner !

Frame: Niner SIR medium
Fork: Fox F29 100mm
Wheels: Silver Kings laced to Stan's ZTR Arch by Bike29 - great job George :thumbsup: 
Brakes: Juicy 7
Crank: XT
Chainring: Rennen 32
Cog: Niner cogalicious 21 - I like to climb technical stuff  
Stem: Thomson Elite 100mm 95deg
Handlebar: Easton Monkeylite XC Lo rise
Seatpost: Thomson Elite 410mm
Saddle: WTB Rocket V SLT
Headset: Crank Bros Opium C
Grips: Lizard Skin lock ons
Pedals: Crank Bros SL
Chain: Connex 8 08

Weight: 23.5lbs


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

statusman said:


>


Wow, beautiful SS! I've always wanted a Manitou HT. Nicely done. :thumbsup:


----------



## fyrfytrhoges (Jul 22, 2008)

pure unadulterated porn!!!!!!

I LOVE IT!!!!!!

especially those with rigid forks......

THATS HARDCORE, JUST THE WAY I LIKES IT!!!!


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Here it is rigid style climbing in the Santa Cruz Mountains. Soon as the ride was over, rigid fork was gone.

White Industries stuff, Formula k18s and other shiz.


----------



## dynamic213 (Nov 24, 2007)

baycat said:


> Here it is rigid style climbing in the Santa Cruz Mountains. Soon as the ride was over, rigid fork was gone.
> 
> White Industries stuff, Formula k18s and other shiz.


Is that Conti Mountain Kings you're running there? What size are you running and how do you like them?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*some upgrades*

1997 Rocky Mountain Cardiac with thomson stem/post, king headset and hone cranks. Original frame and fork, 11 years old and still rockin'.


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Yup, the 2.4s. Digging them so far, hooked up real nice in the local terrain. Knobs are pretty aggressive looking on them. Not put any time on them in a rocky terrain, but will find out this weekend. Plus picked them up for ~$30 a pop


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

*Resurected ghetto rig*

1993 Raliegh "John Tomac" special...whatever. It's old, I've had it forever-ish. It died 10 years ago and a local builder resurected it last year...added disc tabs, fixed the top-tube. They say, if you are going to be happy for the rest of your life...make an ugly singlespeed your ride...or something like that.

As mentioned in a post on the OR board yesterday, the seat post is the only original thing. It's bent. It's Thomson time...sad.

Brock...


----------



## AZ_Dave (Apr 20, 2006)

*Oink - An anaerobic beast*

Tomac Omen SS HT FR DJ Urban Trail ride - Does it all the hard way. Love it, takes me back to my BMX days. Man the legs do burn.


----------



## addictionms (Jul 14, 2006)

here's mine, bought it and stripped it down, before and after pictures,


----------



## cruiserman (Jun 9, 2008)

Country Road Bob single speed cross bike with discs


----------



## axcxnj (Jun 23, 2008)

^^very nice!!

i was going to demo one at the 24 hour race this past weekend, but i just didnt have a chance to...i had to race


----------



## cruiserman (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks. I put Maxxis Locust tires on it yesterday and took it on some trails with 38/20 gearing. A bit tall on the climbs, but nice on the rolling flats. I'm running Midge bars now.


----------



## wiiija (Jun 23, 2005)

Something a bit different for my latest, not as light as my rather boutique SS Ti mtb I used to have (15.5lbs) but still light enough and a joy to ride.


----------



## autonomous (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## rideyourbike (Nov 14, 2007)

*Juice*

I Love the JUICE!


----------



## metylan (Mar 11, 2008)

Here´s mine



















Mike


----------



## jmilliron (Aug 24, 2007)

Already posted this in the 29er, rigid thread but here is my new Vassago Jabberywocky again.


----------



## Spidey-Lag (Sep 4, 2004)

*My IF Steel Deluxe 29er(L) w/ a buddy's Voodoo Dumbala(R) during last Saturday's ride*

Sta. Rosa, Philippines


----------



## bstrick (Nov 12, 2005)

nbrennan said:


> Pisgah,
> What gear ratio are you running? It looks extremely close to 1:1. Is that a thru-axle hub?


Random guy answering, Looks like 34x25 (endless cog). Great for steeps such as NC where he is and Rockies where I live.


----------



## bstrick (Nov 12, 2005)

garbec said:


> cool bike - nice paint!:thumbsup:


+1, That's my favorite mono I've seen.


----------



## bstrick (Nov 12, 2005)

This bike is in here somewhere but now has a face lift. Not a real SS anymore. I have the dual drive ENO now. Pretty happy. The truth is though, with the gear option, I choose one and stick with it for the day. Living in the Rockies it's nice to have because you have 2 kinds of rides, up down torture days and long rolling days. It works for me.


----------



## jmilliron (Aug 24, 2007)

Strange looking fit you've got there, judging from your photos. Your seat looks like it's close to all the way forward and it seems like you've got a pretty long stem. How is peddling with that?


----------



## SharkRider (May 31, 2006)

*My humble bike...*

'01 Specialized Stumpjumper Comp, de-geared. Love riding this around! Love the simplicity!


----------



## indian fire trail (Nov 22, 2007)

This is my bike´s third evolution...now it has a retro touch to it...

Amaro titanium custom made forks
X Lite ti bars
Control Tech stem
Kooka cranks
Flite titanium seat...


----------



## SKFLOW (Jun 23, 2007)

*2007 Gary Fisher Rig*

Ignitor 2.1 front and CrossMark 2.1 rear

Titec H-bar and Thomson stem


Devo Ti rail saddle and USE Alien MTB carbon post

SRAM PC-68 chainline view

Boone Ti 23t cog

Boone Ti 32t chainring


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## root_rider (Jun 30, 2008)

wow i bet that bike rides straight uphill with those gears


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

root_rider said:


> wow i bet that bike rides straight uphill with those gears


Yeah 32:22.
Really hilly here and the Steamroller with it's terrible gearing has me angry LOL


----------



## rapidcarbon (Dec 12, 2007)

My DeSalvo


























more pictures here: https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=450746


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

I think I'm going to cry.... Do you mind if I print the pics and put them under my pillow!


----------



## dashSC (Jan 27, 2008)

root_rider said:


> wow i bet that bike rides straight uphill with those gears


There's a post somewhere in here with a guy who has a full-suspension 26er running 32:28.


----------



## PutAwayWet (Jul 6, 2004)

No bling, just _schwing!_ Fresh back from a powder coating.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

PutAwayWet said:


> No bling, just _schwing!_ Fresh back from a powder coating.


Stealth! Nice!


----------



## dookie (Sep 6, 2005)

'99 king kahuna w/eno, 32x17. not as light as you'd think, at 23lbs for a 17". best fat-tire bike i've ever ridden.


----------



## Cubensis (May 31, 2008)

From this.....










To this....










And quit your poutin' as I know my chainring is BIG.:thumbsup: I have a 34T as well, just tryin out different stuff. . I just finished her today and ordered a stainless chain as I am not too hip on the one I have aesthetically. Be easy on me.....:smallviolin:

Cliff


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

I love GT's and yours is very nice.

It's begging for a dirt drop bar though!


----------



## 3snowboards (Aug 19, 2008)

my XX1X


----------



## marks_bike (Aug 22, 2006)

My 08 Salsa El Mar


----------



## mtbnachos (Feb 1, 2007)

Now there's a Man's SS.


----------



## AleHole (Aug 19, 2008)

Your bike turned out SWEET! Good job. I bet she is a blast to ride.


----------



## Cubensis (May 31, 2008)

Yes she is....Thanks for all your help my friend..

Cliff


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

*Black Sheep Stellar with Faith fork*

Love this bike. It's my second Sheep. With the Reba, this bike handles like a dream. I'll put some rides on this fork this weekend. Can't wait.
24" TT, 19.5 ST. 71 HA, 74 SA. This fork has a 46mm offset. A-C is 485.


----------



## bulldognz (Jan 10, 2008)

What was your wait time on that bike? I have looked at that bike as well. Looks great


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

About 8 weeks. I've had the frame for a couple months, been riding the Reba on it. Ordered the Faith when I got the frame and just received it. Will ride it this weekend and get a feel for it. I always rode the Reba locked out.


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

OK, OK...I'll chime in. Just finishing up building this one...







































.


----------



## Top Ramen (Feb 5, 2007)

Nice rigs everyone, can't get enough of the pix. I'll add my SyCip Diesel SS to the mix, I love mine, I hardly ride my SyCip Unleaded geared mountain bike. Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## jonathan_sykes81 (Feb 4, 2007)

Picked this up today, I am very happy with it. I can't wait to take it out for a spin on the trails. This is my first time riding a 29'er/SS/rigid, I am knocking out all three at once. 
2008 Redline Monocog Flight
Stock except for following upgrades:
Easton Monkey lite XC Bars
Lizard Skins Northshore Lock-On Grips
Formula K24's 180mmfr/160mmrr
Hope Skewers


----------



## dashSC (Jan 27, 2008)

Good thought on the skewer upgrade for the MCF. I had a pair of those second-hand, had some troubles with them. They just didn't hold for a rigid frame. Dunno if that was my fork in particular, or what, but the relatively cheap Salsas I got do the job great.


----------



## BassBikerD (Mar 19, 2008)

*The geary killer....raleigh xxix..*

that is not a red paint job....that is the blood of slain geared bicycles everywhere....


----------



## BEETROOT (Nov 28, 2005)

rapidcarbon said:


> My DeSalvo


This is possibly the best looking bicycle I have ever seen.


----------



## BassBikerD (Mar 19, 2008)

hmmmm...what i am trying to figure out is why my post went to the top of the page instead of in chronological order with everyone else. oh well.....


----------



## Cubensis (May 31, 2008)

Its the way this forum works for some stupid reason. I posted a thread to the Mods about it a week or so ago and no one answered.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=448830

Someone get me a damn HANKY!!!!! :sad:

/end threadjack


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

BassBikerD said:


> hmmmm...what i am trying to figure out is why my post went to the top of the page instead of in chronological order with everyone else. oh well.....


set your "thread display mode" to linear mode..... you probably replied "under" another post, so it appears out of order on the threaded view, but under the post you replied to...


----------



## BassBikerD (Mar 19, 2008)

Ah...well that would do it. thanks for the tip!


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

General Moonshadow frame and fork - from a garage sale for $3 in 8th grade. Came with a Bio-Pace crank! Full chromoly. 10 years and many miles later she's still kicking butt. Currently I have 32/16 gearing and dumped the pictured Surly Singleator. 
Mavic 217/double butted spokes/alloy nipples/XTR hub WITH solid bolt on axle! ($50 shipped from ebay, minus the solid axle)
LX cranks
Race Face chainring
XT v-brakes
Avid brake levers
WTB saddle
GT platform pedals
Cheap and Durable

yesterday, I rode some steep CO singletrack up about 1,000 vert with it.


----------



## Tubedriver (Sep 19, 2008)

My new SS. I am having more fun on it than my old Ti wonder rig.:skep:


----------



## haggismaximus (Sep 23, 2008)

*Just finished (click to embiggen)*

Just got in on the road today. Very pleased so far


From Misc


From Misc

-Eno Cranks
-Chris King Hubs & Headset
-Mavis 717 rims with DT revolution spokes & nipples
-Hope Mono Mini Brakes
-Custom PPG blue Metallic Pain (I hope it lasts)

Was a fun, if long overdue build.


----------



## AuntieAPE (Nov 14, 2006)

You should put some red parts on that.



rapidcarbon said:


> My DeSalvo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## haggismaximus (Sep 23, 2008)

AuntieAPE said:


> You should put some red parts on that.


Red would certainly look great with the blue. I bought both hubs for $350 and they were gold so I just stuck with it.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Jul 30, 2004)

Since I built this my geared bike has gone unused. I think the geared will be sold since I can't see going back.

We don't need no stinking suspension!


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

Cubensis said:


> Its the way this forum works for some stupid reason. I posted a thread to the Mods about it a week or so ago and no one answered.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=448830
> 
> ...


i used to have that problem.

you can change a setting (somewhere in 'my account' and 'options'...i think), that makes it function like a normal forum.


----------



## Sr_carter (Nov 27, 2005)

My new ride: Dambala SS


















Greetings from Spain :thumbsup:


----------



## shogun9 (Mar 25, 2008)

*My commuter*

All stock except 44t chain ring and Conti SportContact tires.


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

*My first single*

Picked it up, hated components, took'em off. I'm taking it out for full ride Sunday. Hopefully, the 34/ 16 combo won't kill me on the hills.


----------



## cha_cha_ (Mar 25, 2008)

rapidcarbon said:


> My DeSalvo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i agree, this thing is beautiful. being extremely picky, the only thing i can possibly fault on that bike is the saddle - i don't find the WTB shape particularly aesthetically pleasing. but that's being really picky and saddles are the most important "personal choice" part on a bike...


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

*updated shot*

 New cranks and pedals. Bike rides great, nice and fast, and getting lighter everyday. Now at 24.4 lbs.


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

*oopps*

photo didn't upload earlier. Here it is.


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Here is my latest build. Warning: Cross content!!!

Just had my Steelwool Sweet City SS modified with some new canti posts brazed on, as well as some internal cable routing, new paint job and decals.

Decided to bling it out with a nice dosage of silver bits:























































More photos here: https://flickr.com/photos/negativespace/sets/72157607650635241/

*Full specs:*

Steelwool Sweet City SS frameset
Modified with canti-posts, and internal cable guides, custom paint job and decals.
Paint / Frame brazing by Noah Rosen of Velo Colour and decals courtesy of Peter at Misfit Psycles

White Industries ENO hubset laced to Salsa Delgado Cross rims
DT Swiss Competition, double butted spokes, brass nipples

White Industries ENO Crankset (38T)
White Industries ENO Trials Freehweel (18T)
WTB Crosswolf tires
KMC Z610HX singlespeed chain
Thomson Elite seatpost
Thomson X4 stem
Steelwool drop bar
Cane Creek SC5-C levers
Salsa Flip-off front skewer
Shimano PD-520 pedals
Bontrager Race saddle


----------



## Tubedriver (Sep 19, 2008)

Clean looking bike.



fishcreek said:


> 1997 Rocky Mountain Cardiac with thomson stem/post, king headset and hone cranks. Original frame and fork, 11 years old and still rockin'.


----------



## rapidcarbon (Dec 12, 2007)

cha_cha_ said:


> i agree, this thing is beautiful. being extremely picky, the only thing i can possibly fault on that bike is the saddle - i don't find the WTB shape particularly aesthetically pleasing. but that's being really picky and saddles are the most important "personal choice" part on a bike...


Thank you for your compliment. I have tried many saddles, brook swallow, Terry Fly ... but i think I like WTB the most


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

nspace said:


> Here is my latest build. Warning: Cross content!!!
> 
> Just had my Steelwool Sweet City SS modified with some new canti posts brazed on, as well as some internal cable routing, new paint job and decals.
> 
> ...


As Ms. Hilton would say...that's HOT!


----------



## Champion5 (Sep 19, 2008)

*my new monocog*

after the first singletrack ride on saturday


----------



## Nad Gizlibud (Apr 11, 2006)

Here is a picture of my new Peace-9r. I'm brand new to SS/Rigid and its a blast!


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

okie_calvin said:


> As Ms. Hilton would say...that's HOT!


Thanks!


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Did you spraypaint those rims yellow?



Nad Gizlibud said:


> Here is a picture of my new Peace-9r. I'm brand new to SS/Rigid and its a blast!


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

I'm going to guess and say yes, since the nipples are partially covered in paint too.


----------



## Nad Gizlibud (Apr 11, 2006)

Yea, I was really bored last Sunday and rather then study for midterms, I decided to add some more color to my 9r. I wish I would have spent a little more time in the process though :madman:


----------



## willem3 (Apr 14, 2007)

*Ventana El Comandante*

Ventana Comandante 18 Inch Frame - 2008
Fox F29 RLC 80 mm Fork
Chris King Headset
Thomson X4 Stem
Shimano LX Disc Brakes
Salsa Pro Moto Carbon Bar 11 Degree Flat
ODI Lock On Grips
Mavic 719TN Rims
DT Swiss 240 Hubs
Panaracer Rampage 29er Tires 29x2.35
Shimano XT Cranks 2008
Chris King Cog
Set-up as a 32/17 - Easy to change to a 32/16 or a 32/19
Thomson Elite Post
Hope Hubs / Seatpost Clamp (Red)
Shimano XTR Pedals


----------



## Cubensis (May 31, 2008)

Nad Gizlibud said:


> Yea, I was really bored last Sunday and rather then study for midterms, I decided to add some more color to my 9r. I wish I would have spent a little more time in the process though :madman:


Yah dude, you didn't even take the tires off??? LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## djriddle (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's my bike of the moment, though to be honest, except for the fork, frame and cranks I think I'm done! If we were married and she needed to go, I suppose she would deserve half of my stuff for the kinds things we've done together though! :thumbsup:

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll73/chuckomutt/DSCF1045-1.jpg


----------



## dirtydownhill (Aug 11, 2006)

djriddle said:


> Here's my bike of the moment, though to be honest, except for the fork, frame and cranks I think I'm done! If we were married and she needed to go, I suppose she would deserve half of my stuff for the kinds things we've done together though! :thumbsup:
> 
> https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll73/chuckomutt/DSCF1045-1.jpg


Im diggin' the micro-drive BMX cranks!


----------



## E ! (Jan 15, 2005)

*bianchi san jose*

new tires, easier gearing.


----------



## djriddle (Oct 6, 2008)

25-14 baby! Nice Bianchi too. Nothing better than a single speed 'cross bike for commuting, beer runs or if you really have to a cyclo-cross race (puking sound). Keep the rubber side down! 

Oh, and I know the picture doesn't do it justice, but there are actually two pair of OURY grips on those Salsa CroMotto (by Nitto) bars, one pair on each side cut down (six squares per side) and made to spell OURURY. Without the shift levers to crowd my h-bar sofas, I've got one heck of a wide and comfy place to put my gnarly mechanic hands!


----------



## ButchNZ (Sep 26, 2007)

Yous fullas! Don't 'choo know its rude to stare at a mans wanga!


----------



## derrgti (Sep 4, 2007)

*My GT Xizang SS*

Coverted to SS with Eno hub, she's now wearing a Fox F100 upfront need to get a new pic.


----------



## stenu (Dec 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: It looks just perfect with that blue Sid!


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice GT!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*Adding one more.*

1991 Marin Eldridge Grade. Tange oversized tubings. 46:20 gearing.


----------



## CoalesceKid (May 15, 2008)




----------



## cha_cha_ (Mar 25, 2008)

ButchNZ said:


> Yous fullas! Don't 'choo know its rude to stare at a mans wanga!


that's nice... i'll have to post my very similar wang up in the next few days.


----------



## ButchNZ (Sep 26, 2007)

cha_cha_ said:


> that's nice... i'll have to post my very similar wang up in the next few days.


Cheers, its great fun. Climbs a whooooole lot faster than anything else I've owned!


----------



## bricke (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi, I've a singlespeed too, but mine have the chain tensioner, now I'm build my second SS bike, but I don't want the tensioner, so, I've seen on this post a lot of bike with no tensioner and no eccentric hub, so, do you have all an eccentric BB or there is an half link on the chain?
If I put the half-link in my chain, there is some sort of problem that I could find?

Thanks a lot.

Sorry for my English, it's not my default linguage


----------



## derrgti (Sep 4, 2007)

stenu said:


> :thumbsup: It looks just perfect with that blue Sid!


yeah looked good but to flexy, she still looks good with the Fox since it's the older Silver/gray model.


----------



## derrgti (Sep 4, 2007)

LIFECYCLE said:


> Nice GT!


thanks, I like it.. though my geared bike has been getting jealous and I think even letting the air out of the GT's tires..


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

fishcreek said:


> 1991 Marin Eldridge Grade. Tange oversized tubings. 46:20 gearing.


Oh man that looks great!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

MMcG said:


> Oh man that looks great!


thanks! i know irish guys would love it.


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

Just finished paint and build....


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

*Mine... LOVE it!!!*

18" Vassago Jabberwocky
White Brother's Rock Solid
Stylo 1.1 Crankset
DT Swiss 240s/470 rims
Nevegal/SB8 
King HS
Monkeylite SL
Thomson Stem/Post
WTB Pure V saddle
BB7's
currently running 32x17


----------



## Rude-e (Aug 23, 2004)

Schwinn Homegrown

32/17 magic gear

Does this mean I can use disk brakes in the rear?


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

fishcreek said:


> 1991 Marin Eldridge Grade. Tange oversized tubings. 46:20 gearing.


I'm building a 1990 Marin Team as a single speed, and I'm jealous that you've still got the original stems and bars, as my bike has the neon green forks that'd go so well with the neon green bars.

How long is that stem, by chance?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> I'm building a 1990 Marin Team as a single speed, and I'm jealous that you've still got the original stems and bars, as my bike has the neon green forks that'd go so well with the neon green bars.
> 
> How long is that stem, by chance?


thanks, good luck on your build and i hope you finish it soon. the bars are 24" wide. everything is original except for the front tire, grips and the pvc spacer, i guess not everything.  too bad the owner ditched the matching rockstar tires like the one on the rear.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

*2006 Redline Monocog flight AL*

Mine.


----------



## Scooty (Jul 17, 2008)

*2006 Gary Fisher Kaitai*

80mm Manitou Minute due for arrival tomorrow...that's the only thing left .


----------



## Ghostrider (Jan 14, 2004)

*Cross if thats OK*


----------



## PutAwayWet (Jul 6, 2004)

After breaking 2 frames this summer, I traded my 2 sus forks for a Rocky Mountain Blizzard frame  Here she is aprés ride 1:


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

PutAwayWet said:


>


very nice rm. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scooty (Jul 17, 2008)

Updated pics of the Kaitai...new fork is sweet .


----------



## j_aguilar5142 (Dec 1, 2005)

My Zion


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

I like that Home grown.I have never seen one close up before and it is sensibly over built.Wouldnt mind one myself.


----------



## dtrek4500 (May 7, 2004)

j_aguilar5142 said:


> My Zion


So what do you think of those ck single speed hubs? I kind of want to use those on my new bike that I am going to build. I would think that they are very nice, because I have the iso discs, and I have no complaments about them. Anyway, very nice bike you have there.
Dave


----------



## j_aguilar5142 (Dec 1, 2005)

dtrek4500 said:


> So what do you think of those ck single speed hubs? I kind of want to use those on my new bike that I am going to build. I would think that they are very nice, because I have the iso discs, and I have no complaments about them. Anyway, very nice bike you have there.
> Dave


thanks man...

I really have no point of reference because these are the first CK hubs I've ever ridden on. I would imagine that they are pretty much the same, but I did read on here that the single speed hub was a tad bit stronger... which was a pretty big selling point for me.

I'm very happy with their performance and I'm really glad I spent the money on them.


----------



## IndyJonez (Oct 8, 2007)

Love the rims on that Zion. Shweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fishbone (May 20, 2007)

Hellowww!

My Chocoline...
Probably the only one Monocog 29er in Belgium!

Frame+fork Redline cromo 17"
Roox seatpost
SDG Bel-Air cromo saddle
Salsa seatpost clamp
SARS headset (CK copy??)
Salsa cromo stem 90mm
Surly Torsion Bar
Lock-on Cane Creek grips
Surly Jim Brown hubs
Salsa Delgado Cross rims
Sapim spokes
Bontrager Jones Acx 2.2 folding tires
Hope M4 180/160 brakes
Race Face Evolve DH crankarms 175mm+Race Face DH bottom bracket
Surly 32 ring
ACS 18 freewheel
KMC stainless singlespeed chain
Tuggnuts Surly
Wellgo B-37 pedals


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

Here is my bastardized C'dale SS 69'er. This bike has some serious history with our family.

It started out as my father's original C'dale 24/26" (were they on to something back then?) M500 from 1984. Back then, C'dale had a $100 frame guarantee, so you could upgrade at anytime to a new comparable frame for $100. So, in '92 or so, we did just that. Well, my dad built the bike up and went on a few rides on it, but he didn't ride it much, so it mostly sat in the garage collecting dust, only to take it out on occasion with my niece and nephew for a ride around the block. 

In late '06 my dad gave it to me, I stripped it down, took it to Spectrum Powderworks for the flat black paint job you see here. I also acquired an old Manitou III fork crown, so I had Ground Up bikes here in Colorado Springs build it into a rigid 29" fork. 

My dad passed away in June of '07, but I did get to show him the bike (before the 29" fork) rebuilt into an SS. He totally dug it and obviously, I'll never part with it. 

The only thing left to do is get some better wheels built up. They are a hodge-podge mismatched wheelset, but good enough to get me through this winter.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

PutAwayWet said:


> After breaking 2 frames this summer, I traded my 2 sus forks for a Rocky Mountain Blizzard frame  Here she is aprés ride 1:


and here's one of those sus forks from today's ride,the fox (on the ol monocog) thanx again PutAwayWet!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## d-ray (Apr 27, 2005)

just finished the ss makeover of my wifes bridgestone mb-3:


----------



## gravelguy (Oct 6, 2008)

*Just got er finished!!*

Sorry for the crap cell phone shot!


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

*Not strictly MTB but SS...*

Original 1940s SS project bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Tubedriver (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice bike. What kind of saddle is that?



Scooty said:


> Updated pics of the Kaitai...new fork is sweet .


----------



## agm2 (Jun 30, 2008)

Finally, get to post my ss, a reformed Gary Fisher Advance, coming close to sub 20 pounds


----------



## gearhead313 (Aug 21, 2006)

old and ghey


----------



## Scooty (Jul 17, 2008)

Tubedriver said:


> Nice bike. What kind of saddle is that?


Thanks, it's a Specialized Phenom. Best seat I have ever sat on imo. Puts absolutely no pressure on the "goods", it's all on the sit bones. Mine is nice and broken in now...so comfy.


----------



## Tubedriver (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks, I will one a try. Seats are like jeans, the get better as they age (untill you reach the point of no return).



Scooty said:


> Thanks, it's a Specialized Phenom. Best seat I have ever sat on imo. Puts absolutely no pressure on the "goods", it's all on the sit bones. Mine is nice and broken in now...so comfy.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Well Here are mine... Don't know the years but the vintage ride was pulled from behind a barn as just a frame and the Trek frame was collecting dust at a friends house and he was gonna throw it out...glad I got there in time! I don't know yet if I am going to go rigid or not on the Trek!


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Go with the non-trek*

Nothing against Trek. But the "other' brand is a wicked looking bike. SSing off road on something like that would be too cool for words. I'm still searching for something like that. In time it will come.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

henrymiller1 said:


> Nothing against Trek. But the "other' brand is a wicked looking bike. SSing off road on something like that would be too cool for words. I'm still searching for something like that. In time it will come.


Heck Yeah.. I just have to weld one spot on the down tube first! I will post pics once I do!


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

Team Fubar Rider said:


> Here is my bastardized C'dale SS 69'er. This bike has some serious history with our family.
> 
> It started out as my father's original C'dale 24/26" (were they on to something back then?) M500 from 1984. Back then, C'dale had a $100 frame guarantee, so you could upgrade at anytime to a new comparable frame for $100. So, in '92 or so, we did just that. Well, my dad built the bike up and went on a few rides on it, but he didn't ride it much, so it mostly sat in the garage collecting dust, only to take it out on occasion with my niece and nephew for a ride around the block.
> 
> ...


That's a cool story. I like the paint and the fork.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

Gravel guy... How do you like that Soulcycles Icon?


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

nvm


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

My Monocog 29'er 21"










180mm cranks, 36/19 (It's pretty flat where I live)


----------



## dancorley (Feb 16, 2008)

*Outcast 29'r w/"custom" (read "trial") paint*

Old Chub Scottish Ale by Oskar Blues beer can headbadge and seattube "decals" carefully applied by scissors and adhesive! Gold bits here and there for fun. Rides great, love the Mary bar, love Craigslist for putting it all together for < 1/2 or retail. Kenda Karmas roll pretty nice as well, now just need to find the cash for the Switchblade fork!


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

*'94 Karakoram*

I finally shined her up in the driveway. It'll be finished [mostly] after I get the brakes and pedals sorted. Can't wait to get on the trails out here in Phoenix.


----------



## FreesteaderThed (Oct 2, 2008)

*Kaboom*


----------



## Doggity (Mar 27, 2007)

http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showfull.php?product=25245&bigimage=0021.JPG Here's mine. Shameless plug. It is for sale, last ad under "singlespeed/rigid'. Want to build up a SS 29er.


----------



## justanotherbikegeek (Jun 3, 2008)

*my jabberwocky*

'07 Jabber. What a great bike.

Wish I could figure out how to post a pic that looks good. This site won't allow posting a larger file size. I don't know how everyone else posts large photos that look so great.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

In the last year I've gone from nothing but 27spd bikes to 8spd Shimano Alfine and now I've decided to see if I like SS. I managed to scrape this rather eclectic build of the massive pile of bike wreckage in my garage. Not entirely finished yet Cannondale M600 with as many of the cheesy purple bits removed as I could&#8230;


----------



## nomütze1 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi,

proudly present my just finished HT to RigidSSp conversion:

frame: Airborne LuckyStrike Ti
fork: Surly Instigator
front: RaceFaceparts
DT: Shimp.Hone 32t
brakes: Avid SingleD7
+ChrisKing Headset/Hubs 16t, Surly Singleator,...

I did 80km so far and it was quit funny.
The Ti-frame really makes the ride more smooth than expected...
However I'm looking forward changing tyres to some 2.25ers...

THX for all the inspiration....


----------



## Tubedriver (Sep 19, 2008)

Try some 2.3 or bigger if they will fit. In this case, bigger really is better.:thumbsup:


----------



## BEETROOT (Nov 28, 2005)

justanotherbikegeek said:


> Wish I could figure out how to post a pic that looks good. This site won't allow posting a larger file size. I don't know how everyone else posts large photos that look so great.


Host your pictures somewhere else, and then link to those. I like Photobucket.

Here's my singlespeed.


----------



## flipside (Jul 24, 2008)

Newly converted.


----------



## yules (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

The Psychobilly Monocoger:

03/04 cranks
05 pedals
06 stem
07 wheels and tires
08 frame and fork
08 BB& brakes
09 headset
unkown age bar and grips

Lovin' it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lunarprobe (Jul 11, 2007)

*new (to me) jabberwocky*

Just got it 2 days ago and haven't been able to take it out on the trails yet due to a nasty sinus infection. Haven't dialed in the cockpit as no real rides yet, but currently set up with a Fubar, a looong stem and tubes, ~ 23.5 lbs. Wish I was riding it right now....


----------



## snekieroc (Apr 27, 2008)

*old school*

my 66 old school single speed and more than once ridden a skinny on it


----------



## cranberry (Nov 15, 2005)

Toyed with the ss idea for about a year.
...from spares in the garage...


----------



## smtesta (Jul 4, 2008)

*'93 Kona Fire Mountain SS*

Here is my 35:18 steel frame single speed. Nevegal 2.3 in front and 2.1 in back.

This style of MTB is a lot of fun!


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

On-One Inbred-not mine but nice all the same.:thumbsup:


----------



## KrisRayner (Apr 3, 2007)

Kinda hard to get noticed at the end of a post this large, but here goes.
My clyde ride:
Bianchi MUSS
Fox F100
Hope ProII hubs
Mavic XC717
Shimano XT crank
Thomson post and stem
Avid Juicy 7 brakes (yep that's an 8 in front, I'm a big boy


----------



## hwrigh00 (Jan 31, 2006)

*Voodoo Wanga*

Just finished building my Voodoo Wanga
Avid Juicy Ultimates
Chris King Hubs

Rides great!


----------



## harvster (Feb 26, 2008)

*lynskey s/speed*

my commuter. i love riding to/from work on it.....


----------



## DrumSchtick2112 (Oct 19, 2008)

*Recently Converted*

Here's mine. I just did my conversion this week. I haven't yet ridden it because my 32t chainring is too worn and skips. I ordered a new one yesterday and it should be here in a few days.:thumbsup: I had this Waterford mountain bike custom built for me in 2000. Shame you can't get a lugged Waterford mountain bike anymore. They just redirect you to the TIG welded Gunnar (also a great bike). I'll never get rid of it! It is lugged 853 with stainless Henry James dropouts, rides like a dream, and fits me amazingly!

Fox Float 100 RLC
Forte SS conversion kit - 32:18
SRAM PC-1
XTR BB (square taper)
XT Crank
King headset
Avid SD Ti levers
Avid BB7 up front, XTR V in the rear
Thomson post and stem
Easton bars
Mavic Crossride wheels
Conti's
Old, beat-up, ugly, but amazing Turbo saddle

I can't wait to get my chainring so I can ride it!!!!!!!!!!! (also get rid of the unsightly big ring)

Also, a good friend of mine is a metal fabricator. He is making me Jones H-Bar knock off's out of 4130 CroMoly. They won't be light, but they should be comfy. I can't wait to try them. I'll have them in about 2 weeks.

Enjoy!


----------



## Wampuscat (Jul 22, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## pakman (Mar 11, 2007)

*nashbar 853 ss*

here's my 853 ss. very inexpensive to mod. a blast to ride


----------



## neilbainbridge (Oct 26, 2008)

A Bit odd i know.

Airborne Frame
Gusset Foks
salsa stem
one-one midge bars
Brooks Saddle
Brook leather bar tape
Pro Light seat post 
Bontrager Cranks
Mavic Xmax wheel
Halo Tyres
dia compe 287s levers


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

That Airborne is an intriguing combination of tradition and innovation. Absolutely lovely. I really like the blend of the green and brown, too.


----------



## simojoki (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's my 18" ss Inbred with RS Reba tuned to 115mm.


----------



## backlaboy (Oct 6, 2007)

*I love auto felatio and single speeding*

Salsa Juan Solo Scandium frame
Easton Monkeylite SL bar
Ritchey WCS stem
Ritchey WCS headset
Winwood Purist carbon fork
Selle Italie SLR saddle
Race Face seatpost (will upgrade to Thomson Masterpiece)
Truvative Stylo SS crank with EXO bottom bracket
Truvativ 32t chainring
Chris King alloy 18t cog (worked my way down from 22t to 20t and now 18t)
Crank Brothers Eggbeater 4ti
Sun-Ringle Blackflag Rear Wheel with Conti Speed King Supersonic tire
WTB Laserdisc Front Wheel with Kenda Karma DTC tire(current configuration)
Sun-Ringle Front Wheel with Conti Speed King Supersonic tire (race day configuration)
Avid Singe Digit SL rear rim brake
Avid BB7 front disk brake (current configuration)
Avid Single Digit SL front rim brake (race day configuration)


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

*Think Pink*

Think Pink -

My new-used SS I just picked up and am very happy with. In the pic I am running it with a 650B front wheel (the frame was originally a custom 69er). Anyway it is a sweet ride.


----------



## foothillsbass (Jun 14, 2007)

Here's an updated version of my Redline Monocog that I posted last year. It is now fixed with a Tomicog. I also tossed the rear brake caliper and put 165mm cranks on in place of the 175s I was running. I'm spinning a 32x18 at the moment.


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

I bought this off craigslist 4 days ago. I deleted the platform pedals, and added Egg Beaters and a Raceface bashgaurd. Just like everyone else has said, it is a blast to ride!


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

backlaboy said:


> Salsa Juan Solo Scandium frame
> Easton Monkeylite SL bar
> Ritchey WCS stem
> Ritchey WCS headset
> ...


Looks nice and love the Winwood fork, don't see them enough, but what is up with the seat? Do you slip off?


----------



## RJG (Jun 17, 2004)

Here is my newish rock lobster.
Paragon Sliders
Avid BB7
Easton Monkey Light Carbon Bar
Thomson stem and post
King Headset, hubs and cog
Mavic 717 Rims
Oury Grips
Kenda Karma 
ENO Crankset
36/20


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

AWESOME build RJG. Love the rock lobsters.


----------



## kardy (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm a new guy here. Here's my recently completed Soul Cycles Dillinger...


----------



## bulldognz (Jan 10, 2008)

Kardy,

Nice ride. I have that same Fox fork. I love it


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

kardy said:


> I'm a new guy here. Here's my recently completed Soul Cycles Dillinger...


I'm diggin the cranks on that bike!!! Nice Dillinger! :thumbsup:


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

kardy said:


> I'm a new guy here. Here's my recently completed Soul Cycles Dillinger...


I'm just curious what gearing you're running? Is that a 32 or 34 in the front?


----------



## kardy (Aug 3, 2006)

34-18. I felt like 34-18 was better suited for my area than 32-18, and I already had the 18, so....


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Singular Cycles Hummingbird prototype*

It's their first 26" wheel bike, it's designed to be convertibles to 69er with a rigid fork or 26er with a normal suspension fork and available in small or medium, assuming what I've heard is correct and Singular choose to put it into production. I had a little spin on it and I can say that with this setup it's a very nice bike, unfortunately at least a size too small for me&#8230;


----------



## MCsanandreas (Jan 19, 2008)

chumbox said:


> Original 1940s SS project bike :thumbsup:


that looks like fun in a scary "oh my god,no brakes how do i stop?" way.


----------



## Fancy Hat (Apr 14, 2008)

My Rig.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

kardy said:


> 34-18. I felt like 34-18 was better suited for my area than 32-18, and I already had the 18, so....


I'm on a 32x17 and had thought about trying a 34 up front. My bike shop told me that would ease some chainring wear, which hasn't really been an issue but if it's better for the bike then it might be worth a shot. Have any experience with this lasting longer than 32 up front?


----------



## Remi (Nov 10, 2006)

Here's mine!




























Hi-Light Titanium frame
Mosso Carbon forq
Crossmax wheels
etc ...

It's a fabulous ride, but the Crossmax's age is starting to weigh in and will have to find replacement soon.

Cheers!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

that's one good looking bike.



Remi said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## whayong (Jun 23, 2008)

How's that carbon Mosso fork treating you? Does it soak up some of the bumps?


----------



## BEETROOT (Nov 28, 2005)

Do you still have the labels from the manufacturer on that fork?


----------



## Remi (Nov 10, 2006)

whayong said:


> How's that carbon Mosso fork treating you? Does it soak up some of the bumps?


I like it, it soaks most of the bumbs, it's fairly light-weight (around 650gr) and it was cheap .. but it's not as smooth as some of the higher end custom titanium and chromoly forks. I'll upgrade to an Amaro fork .. someday! 



BEETROOT said:


> Do you still have the labels from the manufacturer on that fork?


They are varnished into the fork, can't take them off .. they look decent, though. :thumbsup:


----------



## kopfjager (Oct 6, 2008)

Surly 1x1
Reba SL
Thomson X4 Stem
Cane Creek Headset
Thomson Seatpost
WTB Devo
Race Face Next/ Cane Creek grips
Race Face Deus Crank/BB
Avid Juicy Ultimate
Daves Speed Dream Wheels
650b Stans ZTR
King Hubs
Pacenti Neo/Quasi Motos


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Wow! That is an awesome 650B 1x1. How's the ride?


----------



## kopfjager (Oct 6, 2008)

Took it out last nite (golf course cart path nite ride) for the first time. I really like it alot. Will take it to the singletrack tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## scheckler50 (Jul 11, 2008)

*08 Redline Flight....*

I'm a kid again on this bike.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

scheckler50 said:


> I'm a kid again on this bike.


that's what i love about SS's (well,bikes in general)...see,i'm an "adult sized human",but anytime i throw a leg over a bike...well,till i go over the bars or something,then i'm reminded that i don't bounce as high as i used ta

very nice flite:thumbsup: 
what travel ya got that fox set at,and hows she ride in the rough?


----------



## scheckler50 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks (80mm) I ride just as hard in the rough as with my Heckler. Not as squishy as the Heckler but plenty for going fast. This bike is like a man's size bmx. Too much fun to jump, drop and rail corners.


----------



## 95Stumpy (Jul 29, 2005)

What size 1x1 are you on? Sweet ride.


----------



## kopfjager (Oct 6, 2008)

95Stumpy said:


> What size 1x1 are you on? Sweet ride.


Thanks. 14"


----------



## paps (Feb 25, 2004)

*on-one inbred*

here's my on-one inbred, gear capable. have it a few monthes now ss converted and loving it. 38/14
commuter and urban fun naturally!
flash! (on purpose!)


----------



## BEETROOT (Nov 28, 2005)

Those glowing rims are badass


----------



## paps (Feb 25, 2004)

BEETROOT said:


> Those glowing rims are badass


it's the schwalbe marathon supremes actually. great city tires btw.


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)

New rack system, cranks and bar push my commuter closer to completion.










Wheels and disc brakes are next.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

phxartboy said:


> New rack system, cranks and bar push my commuter closer to completion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn those fork stanchions look puny and flexy - put the rigid Surly fork back on that thing.


----------



## SSdaveo (Nov 10, 2008)

paps said:


> here's my on-one inbred, gear capable. have it a few monthes now ss converted and loving it. 38/14
> commuter and urban fun naturally!
> flash! (on purpose!)


How do you like just having the front brake?


----------



## DrumSchtick2112 (Oct 19, 2008)

Paps,

What tensioner is that on your Inbred?


----------



## paps (Feb 25, 2004)

DrumSchtick2112 said:


> Paps,
> 
> What tensioner is that on your Inbred?


fire eye spur, comes in black orange and silver. does the job


----------



## paps (Feb 25, 2004)

SSdaveo said:


> How do you like just having the front brake?


still alive! i like riding off the saddle so i can manage the weight shift. no long distance commuting though to get tired. too bumpy asphalt here in athens to stay in the saddle with no suspension anyway! i need to bleed my old magura luise though coz the mech brake is too weak.


----------



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

Posted this a while ago but have done a few upgrades......


----------



## DrumSchtick2112 (Oct 19, 2008)

*Updated...*

Here's a pic from yesterday's ride on the Bear Creek Trail in Ellijay, GA. 12 mile climb running 32:18 on my third SS ride ever.... ouch! I'm getting there though.


----------



## Groffball (Jun 7, 2008)

This is my first single speed

On one Inbred 26er with a r7 fork. I put a salsa 32t front chainring and a surly 19t rear so I hope it works well for me.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

DrumSchtick2112 said:


> Here's a pic from yesterday's ride on the Bear Creek Trail in Ellijay, GA. 12 mile climb running 32:18 on my third SS ride ever.... ouch! I'm getting there though.


The climb must not have been too bad for you. That water bottle still looks full...  :thumbsup:


----------



## DrumSchtick2112 (Oct 19, 2008)

7daysaweek said:


> The climb must not have been too bad for you. That water bottle still looks full...  :thumbsup:


That was less than half way up, and I had already sucked down probably about 30oz out of my hydration pack.


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

And then there was snow!
I hate snow!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

duotone said:


> And then there was snow!
> I hate snow!


yeah,but tony (hey there ),that's yet another place that SS's excell...no dang derailluers to freeze up:thumbsup:

we got our first dusting of the year yesturday,only a couple inches,but it's stayed betweenst 15 and 23 degrees since:bluefrown:

hope you been doin ok,bro

steve


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey Trucker.

In theory you're right, but with Ice all over on the roads and snow over ice on the trails, riding is out. Oh well.

Hope all is well with you and yours!

God bless ya bro!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

duotone said:


> Hey Trucker.
> 
> In theory you're right, but with Ice all over on the roads and snow over ice on the trails, riding is out. Oh well.
> 
> ...


yeah,that'd make for a diffrent ridin experience:nono:

not as close a walk as i once had (obviously my fault ),but He's been _very_ good to us:thumbsup:


----------



## Rip (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)

MMcG said:


> Damn those fork stanchions look puny and flexy - put the rigid Surly fork back on that thing.




Actually, now that I think about it the LBS owner quietly pushed the rigid fork aside when I did the swap. Never saw it again... He did give me a free hat the other day, so maybe we're even.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

phxartboy said:


> Actually, now that I think about it the LBS owner quietly pushed the rigid fork aside when I did the swap. Never saw it again... He did give me a free hat the other day, so maybe we're even.


one of the reasons i swapped lbs's,word to the wise,dude:eekster:


----------



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

singleated handjob

parts

late 00s handjob frame
stylo 180mm crank
dmr v12 platforms
surly 16 T cog, singlespeed conversion kit, and singleator
pc991 chain (shortened a lot)
marz gran fondo 1 fork (blah)--looking to upgrade to something sexy
BB7s with 185 and 160mm 
ea 50 rear post
spec saddle (phenom)
ea 30 flabar and some kind of truvativ XR stem (free from LBS)--looking to upgrade to raceface diabolus
crossland front wheel
speed disc rear wheel
WTB weirwolfs


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)

longhaultrucker said:


> one of the reasons i swapped lbs's,word to the wise,dude:eekster:


It's a weird relationship. I've bought ten or more bikes from him in the past 3 years, and there is the give and take. He gives me smokin' deals on a lot of stuff to compete with online shops, yet ganks a fork that I coulda got maybe $30 for on ebay.

Nothing is better than rolling in and getting instant service as the wrenches will drop a new build or most other fixes to work on my bikes though.

I like buying local and with free swag and discounts it's a wash, as I tip well.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

phxartboy said:


> It's a weird relationship. I've bought ten or more bikes from him in the past 3 years, and there is the give and take. He gives me smokin' deals on a lot of stuff to compete with online shops, yet ganks a fork that I coulda got maybe $30 for on ebay.
> 
> Nothing is better than rolling in and getting instant service as the wrenches will drop a new build or most other fixes to work on my bikes though.
> 
> I like buying local and with free swag and discounts it's a wash, as I tip well.


that's how it wuz at my old lbs for a few years,but after he got a little bigger and opened another store,it got to the point that i could be buying a new $1500 bike,and one of his buddies (or a complete stranger looking for a patch kit)(literally) would come in,and he'd wanna chat w/ em (again,literally) for hours while i sat and waited.

then when i wanted to buy a monocog 29er or d440 (june),he said "you'll hafta wait till the '09's come out,redline has emailled me a reply that every '08 model in your size is completely sold out (i ride a med frame =/)...but i got this $1100 gf cobia (twice what i had to spend) i'd love to unload on ya..."...hmmm....so i went on redline's site,clicked "find a dealer",called the next one on the list..."he said what!?!?he's baldface lying to ya,dude...i don't wanna step on another dealer's toes,but we can have you either by wedsday...",the old lbs also quoted me higher prices (after having bought _several_ bikes there since,like '98 or '99) than this lbs who'd never met me...25-35% higher.

i don't wanna bad mouth him ('s why i left him nameless),but i won't be back.

ps:i tipped 1/2 decent too.i wish him well,tho.


----------



## turboinferno666 (Nov 27, 2007)

nice bike


----------



## SSdaveo (Nov 10, 2008)

A rule of thumb to live by: business is business


----------



## turboinferno666 (Nov 27, 2007)

?????


----------



## plume (May 26, 2006)

*back in the club*

haven't touched a SS in over a year. Nice to be back - went on a 2 hour ride today. Totally kicked my a**...


----------



## cjump (Sep 19, 2008)

your signature is quite ironic.


----------



## tomladd3 (Jun 5, 2008)

*the SS rig*

seven sola ss 29


----------



## 2l2qam (Oct 28, 2008)

Rip, what kind of bike is that?


----------



## SSdaveo (Nov 10, 2008)

turboinferno666 said:


> ?????


I was responding to Longhaul and phxartboy. Should have quoted.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

SSdaveo said:


> A rule of thumb to live by: business is business


yep:thumbsup: 
but if takin care of (and not meaning stoopid low deals...ya know,service,treated like i matter,etc),i tend to be fiercely loyal,even passing a great deal elsewhere out of loyalty,ya know


----------



## dirtydownhill (Aug 11, 2006)

Not a decent part on it, but its fun just the same.


----------



## Fishbone (May 20, 2007)

1991 Rockhopper,like new!


----------



## boris_159 (Apr 28, 2008)

My brand new ride, I've been riding it everyday this week. I'm learning how to ride all over again. I sold my 26" FS to buy it... NO REGRETS!

22" Karate Monkey Frame
Surly Mr. Whirly crankset
Surly Hubs
Avid BB7 brakes
Notubes.com ZTR Arch
Panaracer Rampage tires
Answer Pro taper bars


----------



## Rip (Jan 12, 2004)

2l2qam said:


> Rip, what kind of bike is that?


DMR Sidekick.


----------



## SSdaveo (Nov 10, 2008)

Fishbone said:


> 1991 Rockhopper,like new!


Would you post a components list? I have this thing about knowing what's on the bike.


----------



## Fishbone (May 20, 2007)

Hello SSdaveo.

Nothing special on this bike,a cheap singlespeed!

18" frame and fork with stock seatpost clamp
original headset
original 120mm stem
Club Roost handlebars
Lock on Pro grips
Avid SD5 brakes and levers
Dirt Research seatpost
"Alpes" Flite saddle
STX 175 crankarms
LX bottom bracket
Mavic 238 rims
Ritchey ZMax Millennium 1.9
Alivio front hub
Shim Silent Clutch rear hub
Surly SS spacers kit
Shim DXR 18t cog
Surly 32t ring
Z510 KMC chain (Snap-on is for me the best way to close a singlespeed chain!)
B-83 Wellgo pedals

Since this picture,the slippy rear STX-RC QR was replaced by a far more trusty TranzX axle with an Allen key fitting.:thumbsup:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

boris_159 said:


> My brand new ride, I've been riding it everyday this week. I'm learning how to ride all over again. I sold my 26" FS to buy it... NO REGRETS!
> 
> 22" Karate Monkey Frame
> Surly Mr. Whirly crankset
> ...


really nice bike:thumbsup: 
BTW,what wtb saddle is that?
thanx


----------



## SSdaveo (Nov 10, 2008)

Fishbone said:


> Hello SSdaveo.
> 
> Nothing special on this bike,a cheap singlespeed!
> 
> ...


Cheap or not, it looks good. Mine is super cheap -- nothing but a DMR STS kit, stem, grips and handlebar. Otherwise, 100% stock on a '99 GT.

Thanks


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Fishbone said:


> Surly 32t ring


your cranks looks like it has 110bcd spacing, unless it is 94bcd, does surly makes 32T for 110?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2007)

One happy owner... :rockon:


----------



## Fishbone (May 20, 2007)

SSdaveo said:


> Cheap or not, it looks good. Mine is super cheap -- nothing but a DMR STS kit, stem, grips and handlebar. Otherwise, 100% stock on a '99 GT.
> 
> Thanks


Aaah GT,I have a geared '92 Karakoram.

I also have something called "Chocoline" by a friend:










Not really cheap this one...



fishcreek said:


> your cranks looks like it has 110bcd spacing, unless it is 94bcd, does surly makes 32T for 110?


Hi!

Yes,94bcd.
Surly rings are not avalaible with less than 32t in 104 and 34t in 110.


----------



## boris_159 (Apr 28, 2008)

longhaultrucker said:


> really nice bike:thumbsup:
> BTW,what wtb saddle is that?
> thanx


WTB Pure V


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

kool,thanx!!!


----------



## cranberry (Nov 15, 2005)

Frame: Zion 853
Fork: Fox F80RLT
Headset: Hope
Wheels: Mavic Crossland 24 spoke F/R
Tires: Schwalbe Racing Ralph (soon to be tubeless)
Stem: Thompson Elite
Post: Thompson Elite
Bars: Answer Protaper
Brakes: Avid BB7
Cranks: XTR with 110mm adapter
Chainring: Surly 32T
Cog: Boone Titanium 17T
Skewers: Titanium (I forgot the manufacturer)
Pedals: Shimano PD-M770


----------



## Napper (Mar 4, 2006)

My old Quiring.


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

*turner flux*

rebuilt my singlespeed on a new frame...










still a lot of spare parts on there. i'll move over the eno cranks and other good bits soon enough.


----------



## paps (Feb 25, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> One happy owner... :rockon:


so very nice!!!


----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)

Whorin' pics the world over.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

The Peyto. Was my geared hardtail for a long time. ~68 degree head angle, room for as big a fatty tire as I'll ever want to run. Very, very fun bike. Ran it rigid for a bit, but was just too uncomfortable for this wussy, so a fork was in order. Now has the stock Pike/Specialized front wheel taken off my squishy bike.








Seat is a Selle Italia SLR re-covered in deer hide/fur. A "gift" from my brother-in-law. Surprisingly comfy, despite the lack of padding. Made the most sense to put it on this bike, since I stand way more on it than the others. 








Slack, tough, still fairly light. 42" wheelbase and chainstays ~16.5" = super fun in the tight twisties and on trialsy sorts of things. The closest thing to a stereotypical XC bike that I have. It's fast and fun. 2.35" Nevegal in back, 2.5" Blue Groove up front.








Mish mash of parts. Juicy-3 brakes, Thomson stem, Sunline bar, generic post (turned out to be lighter than the Thomson post I had...) Hugi rear hub with a Mavic 519 rim. Cheapy cranks with a ti square taper BB. Ritchey pedals. Cane Creek S-3 headset. Hope seat collar. 185mm/140mm front/rear rotors. Lock on grips. Surly stainless ring and cog, 32x20 - nice and tight sans tensioner - have had no slippage, and looks like I'll get quite a bit of wear out of things before tension becomes and issue. bottom of the cage is zip-tied on - cage bolt insert ripped out a while back.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

That has got to be one of my all time favourite bikes on mtbr.It is very similar to my Endless Lifetime but i did prefer it when you had the rigid on it.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

LIFECYCLE said:


> That has got to be one of my all time favourite bikes on mtbr.It is very similar to my Endless Lifetime but i did prefer it when you had the rigid on it.


Aesthetically, so did I. My body, however, did not. :thumbsup: The Pike/20mm front end setup works better for where/what/how I like to ride in that respect.


----------



## HOG farmer (Jun 11, 2005)

GF Rig. A wee bit over 21 lbs. Recent upgrades include EggBeaters Triple Ti flavor, Avid Ultimate levers, and a Fizik road saddle since there ain't much sittin goin on.


----------



## gearhead313 (Aug 21, 2006)

u know your baller when you strip $100 plus rings off an XTR crankset to go SS.... hot


----------



## cibi (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi folks, I built my first Singlespeed for SSWC04 in Berlin 
when I was racing for the fabulous "Fatboys Racing Team".  
A day before the race i had the great pleasure to ride with Joe Breeze and some guys, what a great day! 










2004 the bike looked like this:










In the following years I got a serious "Pimpomania", probably you know that disease...
The frame looks a little bit too small for me - usually my top tubes are 1 to 1 1/2 inch longer- but it rides even with the long stem quite fine and i like the quick handling with the 385mm Ritchey Logic in small twisted singltracks.

*Parts*

Frame: 19" , Fuji Stout Light Tubes, 1850 Gr.
Fork : Ritchey Logic 1 1/8" ,Steerer extension from threaded to ahead made by Norwid 
Seatpost: XTR,27.2
Saddle: Flite Kevlar
Brakes: Avid Single Digit Ultimate
Brake Levers: Avid Ultimate Speed Dial
Brake Pads: Swiss Stop green
Headbadge: by Jen Green
Handlebar: Moots Straight Ti Bar,25" ,8°
Grips: Syntace Moto Screw on
Stem: Salsa A15 , 11° ,150mm
Headset: Chris King 1 1/8"
Spacer: King, 25 + 12 mm
Hubs: Chris King Classic
Rims: Mavic Ceramic D521,X618 Ceramic,front
Spokes: DT Comp,DT Supercomp
Tyres: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25", front now: Maxxis Advantage exception 2.1"
Tubes: Schwalbe AV14
Rim Tape: Velox
Crank: XTR 900 , 180mm
Bottom Bracket: BB-UN 72 , 107mm
Chainring: TA 34T
Cog: Singlestar Titan 18T
Lockring: Chris King Ti ,12T
Chain: Shimano HG91, 8-speed
Quick Release: Salsa Stahl
Seat Binder: Campagnolo
Cables: Nokon
Pedal: Shimano 959


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice!

I would kill for a nice pair of 180mm square taper 5-arm 110 bcd cranks btw


----------



## SSdaveo (Nov 10, 2008)

Sweet ride!


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

"Pure", that's the first word that came to my mind when I saw Cibi's bike. I bet it loves the dark, German forests...


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

My bike as currently set up Nov 25 2008
General Shadow Series frame and fork
LX cranks (square taper)
Race Face chainring and bashguard 32T
Primo Meat Tenderizer pedals (heavy)
WTB saddle
seatpost stuck in frame
Eleven81 stem - 110mm 25 deg rise
Specialized riser bars
Bar ends taped up for insulation from cold
Odi Rogue Lock on grips
Sram PC-51 chain with half link
XT V brakes/Avid levers
XTR/Sun Rhynolite rear wheel (just built it!) with solid axle and 18T shimano cog

Heavy, but is working great

Anyone have a clue on the history of "General Bicycle Company?" I got it at a garage sale 12 years ago for $3, came with a Biopace crank, says "Shimano SIS" on the left chainstay, and is chromoly.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

*12345*

Not a SS yet but well on it's way.

I got a few junk parts from the lbs tonight and I'm swapping out the crank on my Jabberwocky so I'm going to convert an old trek we had laying around to a SS for my brothers Christmas present.

Should be a good time and it turns out it'll cost me less than $100 to do it with a new fork, brakes, spacers/cog, and a new headset. Can't wait to finish it up. I'll post more pics when it's all done.


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

here's one of mine 3" rear travel 69er, 22.25lbs as is including H2O cage, not built up anymore but the frame is available if anyones interested just PM me


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)

*KHS Solo One*

I admit it's a little blingy, but I really like it.
















KHS Solo One frame
Bontrager Switchblade carbon fork
Brooks B17 Champion
Hope Hubs and stem
BB7 Brakes
Crank Brothers 5050 pedals
On One Fleegle bar
Stylo Crankset
Ringle Post
Salsa seatpost clamp and skewers
King Headset


----------



## moto0013 (Apr 14, 2006)

Here is my Kelly SS.
Saint Brakes
Reba fork


----------



## adyxc (Nov 6, 2006)

*Titus Eleven*

I have been looking at getting into a singlespeed bike for a while now and have finally taken the plunge. First ride will be tomorrow and I have to say I have never been more excited about a first ride! Before anybdy comments the cables will get secured when I can get something small enough to go through the holes.

Frame - Titus Eleven
Fork - Fox F100 RLC
Headset - Hope
Stem- FSA
Bars - USE carbon
Grips - Ritchey
Seatpost - USE carbon
Saddle - Brooks
Hubs - Hope XC
Rims - Stans Olympic
Tyres - Racing Ralph (no tubes)
Brakes - Hope mini mono
Crankset - XTR


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

My Mary SS. Flipped the bars.. Heaps more comfortable. Not sure if I'll chuck drops on it yet or stick with what I've got.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

My Voodoo Wanga SS....


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

JSumner13 said:


> My Voodoo Wanga SS....


Thats a sweet Voodoo:thumbsup: BTW,I have those same bars going on my Monocog Flite project (they were formerly on my oft neglected RM Blizzard),nice choice!


----------



## 350plus (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi all,

This is my 2008 Kona Explosif.










It's set up with an Amaro Ti fork, Luv handles, XTR wheels and Hone cranks. Rides really nice! I also have a second rear wheel with a Tomicog to use it as fixie when I want a more thrilling ride.


----------



## Josh Patterson (Nov 23, 2005)

Here's my current race bike — 19.5 lbs as pictured.


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

That's a really nice Explosif. But someone has to say here what's the meaning of kona in portuguese....


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Joshua Pattersnap said:


> Here's my current race bike - 19.5 lbs as pictured.


I've heard of issues with the spot belt drive... to the tune of one guy I spoke to switching it back out for a chain within 2 weeks of buying the bike.

Have you had any tension issues with yours? How do you like it?


----------



## SSdaveo (Nov 10, 2008)

*Done for this year......maybe*

'99 GT Outpost trail 16"
Handlebars: Race Face XC Ride 
Stem: Eastern EA30
Grips: ODI 
Seat WTB Speed V
Crank: Sinz Expert 170mm
Chaniring: Blackspire Mono Veloce 34T
Cog: DMR 16T

WOW
I know, right?


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

Sinister Simon Bar
Surly hubs laced to WTB Speed Disc All Mtn 29er RIms
Bontrager Post
Thomson Stem
Mary Bars
Soul cycles Dillinger Fork
Saint Cranks 32t ring
ACS Claws 22 out back
Crank Bros Candy pedals
FSA Pig DH Pro headset
Hope Skewer 
Salsa flip lock seat collar
WTB Pure V Race Seat (being replaced with my Devo this week
Avid Juicy 5s 203mm rotor up front, 160 out back.


----------



## MCsanandreas (Jan 19, 2008)

Ze_Zaskar said:


> That's a really nice Explosif. But someone has to say here what's the meaning of kona in portuguese....


hi from frosty England! now i dont speak Portuguese,but i bet its rude?


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

MCsanandreas said:


> hi from frosty England! now i dont speak Portuguese,but i bet its rude?


It's a slang for this...


----------



## helgi (May 9, 2006)

It means "woman" in icelandic, so you can imagine the riding jokes


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

There is something very sinister looking about that bike.


----------



## e1ys1um (Oct 27, 2008)

some seriously nice looking rides there people, makes me even more impatient for my new toy to arrive


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Another Green Bike
















XTR









Just Built the 29er wheelset for this Bike Pics soon


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

helgi said:


> It means "woman" in icelandic, so you can imagine the riding jokes


So you can imagine when someone here says "hey, can I ride your Kona?"


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

That's one tight Kona!


----------



## Groffball (Jun 7, 2008)

Just got the on one where i want it now, I will use Candy C pedals for trail riding, but I've been using it to goof around on right now.

The Peugeot I just built yesterday and took it out in the mud boy is it fun. It rides over rough broken roads, muddy trails, and the like better than my mountain bikes.


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

1997 Specialized Hardrock update:









ʎɹɐɯ ǝuo uo


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Justin Fox said:


> 1997 Specialized Hardrock update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have waiting to see an update on this bike.. looks minty fresh as expected.


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

Cheers chumbox  She's scored more gold cabling for the other brake since the pics above and whilst the slicks were damn fast I found them a bit too fast as I was spinning out a lot (not to mention the guilt of not being able to ride her on trails anymore!). I've since put some fat Maxxis Larsen TT's back on and I'm itching to hit some trails with her soon.


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

Nothing special here - suits me though.... Frame is a 1995 Columbus Max Explosif with cable stops removed and caliper mount and hose guides added.


----------



## gte819s (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey you got that fancy german eccentric bracket. Hows that work out? How much adjustment do you get?
Who did your caliper work?
Love that color!


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah - I've got that Exzentriker obscenely expensive BB, but I was lucky enough to buy it from a friend (unused) who'd gone off the whole singlespeed idea. It works well, but adjustment of the drive side eccentric is fiddly (I have a solution though...) and if you use Shimano HT2 cranks you need to machine off the granny ring bosses.

You get 3mm eccentricity or 6mm of total "throw". In other words you can cope with 12mm of total chain length difference - well actually in practice it's slightly more, so half an inch then. So sometimes you might need a half-link, I'm lucky and don't.

I did all the other stuff (caliper mount and hose guides fitting, cable stop and V brake boss removal) .

The painting too - I can't remember the colour, though I'm sure I can find a RAL # for it.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Andy R said:


> Nothing special here - suits me though.... Frame is a 1995 Columbus Max Explosif with cable stops removed and caliper mount and hose guides added.


What fork did you put on that restored explosif?


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

MMcG said:


> What fork did you put on that restored explosif?


It's the fork as fitted on the Genesis IO singlespeed - double butted chrome-moly, 440mm axle to crown. 
At some time in the future I might replace it with something like the Vicious Cycles fork of the same length but who knows? - at the minute I'm liking it well enough as it is. One thing that is on the cards is to try a 29" front wheel in there - I have plenty of tyre clearance to do so.
Sometimes (when I feel like a change) I fit a Magura Asgard fork instead of the rigids , though this time of year my local trails are so soft that the rigid fork is as good as anything.


----------



## homegrown_xt (Jun 18, 2008)

*Frankenbike SS.*

I recently single speeded my Santa Cruz Chameleon a couple of weeks ago. I got the bike as a freebie but it was in very bad shape. I thought the frame was ruined since the double crown fork that was on the bike was loose and had been moving around in the head tube for a while. Thank God it turned out that the headtube wasn't ovalized so I turned to the pile of used bike parts from other bikes that I had worked on in the past and got the Chameleon back on the road.
After a few months riding it around as a geared bike I got a wild hair up my arse and said to myself, " why not single speed it?" I have a geared hardtail and a full suspension bike so this would be a perfect candiate for single speeding. I went on line and orderd the chain ring, rear cog & spacers, bash ring, ss chain and tensioner and converted it over.
It seems to ride well and haven't had any issues with the chain comming off or skipping.
I need to really give it a shake down to see how the drivetrain holds up.
Here are few pics of my Frankenbike, any suggestions or comments are welcome since I am a newbie to this single speed culture.
Thanks,
Ken...


----------



## happybrandon (May 17, 2008)

Just curious why are you using a chain tensioner with the chameleon frame?


----------



## homegrown_xt (Jun 18, 2008)

Good queston. 
I am using the tensioner because I am using a quick release skewer and I am afraid the axle will slip and cause my chain to come off. I shortend the chain but it still had some slack in it. 
When the bike was geared there is a stopper in each drop out for the axle to butt up againts to keep it from slipping and when I ss'd it I kept the stoppers so that I could butt the axle up to them and use the tensioner to get the proper tension on the chain.
The proper fix would be for me to put on a bolt on axle and use chain tugs to tension the chain, but the tensioner is working fine for now.

Thanks for the queston...
Ken


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

homegrown_xt said:


> The proper fix would be for me to put on a bolt on axle and use chain tugs to tension the chain, but the tensioner is working fine for now.
> Ken[/QUOTE
> 
> Or get some sliders so you keep using quick release and adjust the chain. Nice bike.


----------



## homegrown_xt (Jun 18, 2008)

I will have to look into that.
Thanks...
Ken


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)

Lizards rule. I'm thinking of buying a 3rd.


----------



## leonidas 119 (Nov 26, 2008)

*NEW 29er SS project*

New SS project starting from scratch!


----------



## smoen81 (Aug 28, 2008)

New jabber


----------



## e1ys1um (Oct 27, 2008)

*My new ride*

Well I've been tempted for a while after experiencing a friends ss and finally took the plung the other week and ordered my new toy. Its from a company that should be familiar with the Brits but maybe not the rest of you.

Spec:

2009 Genesis IO 19"
Reynolds 520 3 main tubes, Butted Cr-Mo rear stays, fixed horizontal ends with chain tension screws
Genesis double butted Cr-Mo, suspension-corrected 440mm A-C Fork 
Hubs Genesis SS rear / M475 front with Alex XD-Lite Disc 32h black
Brakes are Shimano M486 disc
Transmission is isis 32t/16t

Have not had chance to abuse her properly yet having only just finishing setting up earlier.


















Claimed weight for those that care is 24.75pound (11.23kg) so room for loss.
https://www.genesisbikes.co.uk/series/io


----------



## Groffball (Jun 7, 2008)

Here is my peugeot as a finished project. I massaged the chainstays for clearence and ground out the top of the seat tube to get the suspension seatpost


----------



## apex134 (Apr 26, 2006)

My Voodoo Bokor poor man's custom:


----------



## chuckster (Aug 17, 2006)

*1992 Bridgestone MB-3*

Resurrected my old ride.
EA 70 risers
SD-5's
blackspire 34t ring
UN 54 BB
surly 20t cog
wheels mfg spacers
original wheelset


----------



## garyf52 (Dec 6, 2008)

*K2 Zed SS*

Converted my hardtail to SS a few years ago. Mostly from parts I already had laying around.


K2 Zed frame
Noleen Mega Air fork
Old Specialized cranks
Nashbar pedals
Tektro brakes
32 x 18 gearing works with no tensioner.
Lot of fun for little $.


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

My Mc 29er again.


----------



## njbiker66 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Van Dessel*

This is my new ride as of a few months ago just posting it now.
Chris king hubs with Halo freedom disc rims
king 18 tooth cog 
salsa gold skewers
maxxis ignitor tires
hope mono mini 185 floating rotors
Race face Atlus 180 cranks
xtr pedals
Sram pc1 chian
Thomson seat post and stem
wtb saddel
sycros flat bars with large sweep
brooks bar tape brown leather
cane creek bar ends
surly karate monkeyfork
soon to be added boone cog 18t just got, Boone 32t 104 chain ring, and niner rigid that will be painted white.

oh yeah I had to grind down the rear brake caliper to fit with the 185 rotor opps.


----------



## njbiker66 (Oct 23, 2005)

another pic


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

*98 Gt Ss*

I built this up with the parts that were left over from my Canzo 26 build. 1998 GT something or other 7005 AL 18" frame(off of CL) w/ 2001 Zoke Z5 air fork(I have a mint condition GT CroMo rigid fork but decided to use the air fork) & BB7 brakes and 32/16 gearing and XT cranks and BB and Mavic 317 wheelset with Python Air Light 26X2.0 tires and 545 clipless pedals and SDG seat


----------



## chinês (Dec 9, 2008)

My MTB singlespeed!


----------



## homegrown_xt (Jun 18, 2008)

phxartboy said:


> Lizards rule. I'm thinking of buying a 3rd.


I'm partial to Homegrown's, but the "Lizard" is fun and I get alot of looks from my co-workers about the ss conversion.


----------



## OldZaskar (Oct 18, 2007)

Just the basics...


----------



## Big - D (Apr 15, 2007)

*yet another Jabber,*

list of components

Frame / Fork Vassago Jabber / Odis
Headset Chris King
Wheelset Stans Flow / Chris King (built by MikeC) thx agn.
Saddle Bontrager Inform
Pedals Crank Brothers Eggs
Chain ring Rennen 32t
Handlebar Bontrager satellite plus
Grips Ergon
Tensioners JabberNuts
Brakes Formula k24 
Computer Cateye strada wireless
Seat collar Surly constrictor
Tires Rampage 29 x 2.35
Seatpost Thomson setback
Stem Thomson elite 90mm
Skewers Crank Bros. 
Cog Chris King 18t
Crank Fsa pro team carbon
chain FMF hollow pin

Nicely build by Broadway Bikes in Tucson.


----------



## Lactic (Apr 18, 2004)

*Black Sheep Highlight 29er*

Finished the build tonight. Waiting on a rebuilt set of King/Arch wheels and might have to tweak the BB/cranks setup to get more clearance on the chainstays.

19.8#


----------



## Big - D (Apr 15, 2007)

nice bike, and moose !!


----------



## homegrown_xt (Jun 18, 2008)

awesome single speeds!


----------



## maxxleo (Jan 2, 2007)

*Giant SS*

my ride!!!



https://www.singlespeed-portugal.net


----------



## Top Fool Seven (Oct 20, 2008)

Big - D said:


> list of components
> 
> Frame / Fork Vassago Jabber / Odis
> Headset Chris King
> ...


Salivating over here...


----------



## homegrown_xt (Jun 18, 2008)

happybrandon said:


> Just curious why are you using a chain tensioner with the chameleon frame?


I just got my surly tug nut today and got rid of the tensioner pulley. It looks like I will need a half link to get the axle in the middle of the drop outs, right now as is sits it is at the end of the drop out. It looks alot cleaner and it is quieter without the tensioner on the bike.

Ken


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

Got some new parts, changed a few, changed them back and so on ... only to find out that most of them where allready in the right place before


----------



## Blind Dog (Oct 25, 2005)

*Another ONE*

While not as bling as anything I've seen in this thread, it does the job just fine. Should outlast me. Built it mostly from stuff I had in my garage. Recently dismantled an older set of BMX wheels and used the hubs to build one smooth as hell set of wheels.. Not my first singlespeed, but my first purpose built singlespeed.


----------



## Tubedriver (Sep 19, 2008)

Added some parts to my Exile


----------



## gte819s (Aug 13, 2006)

:eekster:










Ouch! That's a pretty creative way to fix a cracked clamp on your XT lever.


----------



## Blind Dog (Oct 25, 2005)

Now with a pic.. Like Keith Bontrager said "Strong. Light. Cheap. Pick Two." I picked strong and cheap. Again, it should outlast me.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Blind Dog said:


> Now with a pic.. Like Keith Bontrager said "Strong. Light. Cheap. Pick Two." I picked strong and cheap. Again, it should outlast me.


That's a very nice lookin ole M'cog!:thumbsup: 
What year is that?


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Blind Dog said:


> Now with a pic.. Like Keith Bontrager said "Strong. Light. Cheap. Pick Two." I picked strong and cheap. Again, it should outlast me.


lets see if I can get yer pic up-it shows as a red X in yer post...
There we go =)


----------



## homegrown_xt (Jun 18, 2008)

Tubedriver said:


> Added some parts to my Exile


How does the bike ride with the handle bars swept back like that? Is that something new for single speeding? Sorry for the noob question.
I like your bike, my Chameleon also has a suspension seat post and fork on it and seems to do fine. I guess that I am getting old, I can't do rigid bikes anymore.
Ken


----------



## Tubedriver (Sep 19, 2008)

I have the Mary bar on both my SS and my 1x9 HT. If you relax your arms and then just stick them straight out (like you are doing a benchpress) look at the angle of your wrist. You will find that the natural angle of your wrist is a lot closer to the angle of the Mary bar than a traditional straight bar. The tradition straight and narrow XC bar is about the most uncomfortable setup you can choose.

If you went from a straight bar to a riser with about 12 degrees of bend, and found the riser bar more comfortable, you will probably find the Mary bar even better.



homegrown_xt said:


> How does the bike ride with the handle bars swept back like that? Is that something new for single speeding? Sorry for the noob question.
> I like your bike, my Chameleon also has a suspension seat post and fork on it and seems to do fine. I guess that I am getting old, I can't do rigid bikes anymore.
> Ken


----------



## homegrown_xt (Jun 18, 2008)

Tubedriver said:


> I have the Mary bar on both my SS and my 1x9 HT. If you relax your arms and then just stick them straight out (like you are doing a benchpress) look at the angle of your wrist. You will find that the natural angle of your wrist is a lot closer to the angle of the Mary bar than a traditional straight bar. The tradition straight and narrow XC bar is about the most uncomfortable setup you can choose.
> 
> If you went from a straight bar to a riser with about 12 degrees of bend, and found the riser bar more comfortable, you will probably find the Mary bar even better.


I see. I have risers and short stems on all of my bikes and it is alot more comfortable than the flat narrow bars. I will have to look into a Mary bar.

Ken


----------



## homegrown_xt (Jun 18, 2008)

stsdroog said:


> pic of my ss.


Wow! Spinergy Wheels, I haven't seen those in ages. I used to have a set about 10 yrs ago. How do they hold up for single speeding? A bit flexy?


----------



## Blind Dog (Oct 25, 2005)

*thanks for posting the pic!*

Thanks for posting the pic! As far as a year, not sure. It was built up in a shop here locally and the owner traded me straight up for a KONA dew deluxe. The owner bought the frame off of ebay and hung a set of really weak single wall wheels on it that didn't last too long. Not bad to no money out of pocket.. This was my first ride on the new wheels built from parts left over from older projects. Love it so far


----------



## drb81 (May 1, 2008)

*09 Cannondale F2*

Freshly built...


----------



## docbraunson (Jun 28, 2008)

*ss Tomac 98 raleigh mt1000 ti*

look at my ss snow machine. i heart her!!!


----------



## brink (Aug 21, 2007)

Gunnar Ruffian


----------



## ETP2008 (Aug 26, 2008)

My Jabber:

















Would like to try out some jones bars eventually


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## pakman (Mar 11, 2007)

Update on the 853 SS. Modified for road use for the time being.:thumbsup:


----------



## cibi (Oct 18, 2005)

*Specialized Rockhopper 1990*

Here's my Specialized Rockhopper, built for the sludgy trails and brumous winter in West Germany.

Parts:

Frame: 1990 Specialized Rockhopper Sport, 20"
Fork: Specialized Direct Drive 1", JIS
Seatpost: XTR 26.6 + selfmade shim to 27.2
Saddle: Fizik Vitesse
Brakes: Avid Single Digit 7
Brake Lever: Shimano XTR 950
Brake Pads: Kool Stop Dual Compound
Handlebar: Syntace Vector Lowriser 68cm ,9°
Grips: Syntace Moto Screw on
Stem: Bontrager Race 4130 HT, 1",~ 10°, 120mm
Headset: Suntour XC Pro Grease Guard, 1" JIS
Hubs: Mavic Paris Gao Dakar ,100/135mm
Rims: Mavic X719, 36H.
Spokes: DT Comp
Nipple: DT Prolock
Tyres: Maxxis Swamp Thing 2,35" ,Single Ply, 60A, Wire
Tubes: Schwalbe AV13
Rim Tape: Velox
Crank: Shimano XT FC-M739, 175mm
Bottom Bracket: Shimano BB-UN 73, 68/107mm
Chainring: Gebhardt 38T., LK94
Cog: Sachs Maillard 20T
Freewheel Body: Sachs Aris 
Chain: Shimano HG70, 8-speed
Skewers: XTR 950
Seat Binder: Salsa Flip Off
Pedal: Shimano 540
Survival Kit: Ahearne Spaceman Flask Holster + Surly Flask with Caol Ila Single Malt


----------



## Tubedriver (Sep 19, 2008)

So many cool looking bikes in here! :thumbsup:


----------



## DirtDummy (Aug 22, 2005)

2008 Marin Pine Mountain:
Frame	4130 Cromoly, Triple Butted Edge Shaped Top and Down Tubes with Tri-Burner Seat and Chain Stays, Eccentric Bottom Bracket, and Convertible Dropout
Front Suspension	Rock Shox Reba, 100mm 
Brakes Avid Juicy 3 Hydraulic Disc
Crankset	TruVativ Stylo 1.1, with an Alloy Chain Guard and a 32T Chainring, and Giga X Pipe Exterior BB System
Chain	HG40
Cassette	20T Cog
Rims	WTB Laserdisc Trail 29er, Double Wall, 32 Hole Disc
Tires	WTB Prowler SL Folding Race, 29" x 2.1" (49/52)
Saddle	WTB Laser V Pro Ti Rails
Seatpost	FSA SL-K, Carbon, 27.2mm x 350mm
Stem	FSA OS150 Threadless, with Alloy Face Plate and 31.8mm Bar Clamp


----------



## ShoreCycler (Dec 20, 2008)

Been skeptical of single speed, and rigid. Been VERY skeptical about 29". After having another air fork fail in the middle of a ride, i figured why not keep it simple. After doing it i'm so glad on sipping the kool-aid.


----------



## skottt160 (Apr 25, 2008)

i guess ill get my beauty of misfit parts up here :thumbsup:


----------



## HOG farmer (Jun 11, 2005)

ShoreCycler said:


> Been skeptical of single speed, and rigid. Been VERY skeptical about 29". After having another air fork fail in the middle of a ride, i figured why not keep it simple. After doing it i'm so glad on sipping the kool-aid.


Drink up ShoreCycler, its all good! You should be very happy with that ride.


----------



## robertjohnkay (Sep 1, 2007)

inbred on a wet and misty ride in the peak district england


----------



## Brcire (Dec 12, 2008)

*Vassago Jabber*

Here's mine on its shakedown ride from a few months ago. Missing the front brake but have one now.

Love this rig!



















Location: C&O Canal - Georgetown, Wash. DC


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Shiny new upgrades to my Jabber. King BB, Boone ring/cog, and XT cranks.

34x17 until I can get the 18t Boone on the rear.:thumbsup:


----------



## cesslinger (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a single speed as well.

I just put the Mary bars on a few weeks ago. They are a really nice addition to the Raleigh.


----------



## HOG farmer (Jun 11, 2005)

Hey Cesslinger, where is that pic taken? I love the desert, just wondering.


----------



## cesslinger (Oct 23, 2008)

South Mountain, Phx, AZ.

Yesterday was a great day to take a stroll on Desert Classic.


----------



## whos that guy (Jul 15, 2008)

My home built SS. The frame is made of Carbon Fiber, made by Liquid Metal mountain bikes. 
32 chainring
16 cog
Hutchinson Python 2.3
FSA carbon bars

Just something to have fun with  
And I still need the crank arm puller to get off the extra chainrings...


----------



## Yuengling (Aug 1, 2006)

*Surly 1x1*

Surly 1x1, just finished the build and rode it yesterday. It was definitely a good experience. Looking forward to some more rides and getting the gear ratio sorted out.


----------



## Harryburgundy (Nov 28, 2007)

My 1998 Hei Hei SS


----------



## hwrigh00 (Jan 31, 2006)

*Updated Voodoo Wanga*

I got some new parts for Christmas so Ive updated the Wanga:
Salsa Cromoto Fork
XTR M960 Cranks (Modified)
BlackSpire ring
MRP XCG bash guard
ChrisKing Cog (Not Pictured)


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

This started out as a BMX cruiser tribute of sorts, Redline Skookum 15" frame when they were blowing them out online for $120, Titec Hellbent seatpost, 6061 frame rides almost as good as steel, wheels salvaged from my 99ish GT Avanlanche 1, Surley singleator with an aftermarket sealed cartridge jockey wheel to quiet it down.


----------



## cesslinger (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome looking bike Jack!

I really like the dual headlight configuration. You should get some yellow smiley face covers to put on during the day time like an old Baja.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Interesting beast.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

> I really like the dual headlight configuration. You should get some yellow smiley face covers to put on during the day time like an old Baja.


I remember those old KC Daylighter covers, be tough to find something this small. Had toyed with the idea of nighttime offroad riding but needed something to at least get me legal for night road use. Vintage Schwinn BMX bars with crossbar give some protection for them also.

This build has become my favorite all-around ride even as a beach cruiser although the 36/22 gearing is a bit low for street use it's still doable. Maxxis Holy Roller 2.4s give it a nice soft and smooth ride and stay hooked up on sandy surfaces,also handles real nice with the DMR Trailblade 2 fork.


----------



## mahatma (Nov 18, 2006)

*American Eagle*


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Have you got a chain tensioner on that bike by the way because i cant see one(?)!!!


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

NEW YEARS DAY


----------



## mahatma (Nov 18, 2006)

LIFECYCLE said:


> Have you got a chain tensioner on that bike by the way because i cant see one(?)!!!


A little one!  
I love my home-made tensioners ...

Pimped!









... from my woman!


















... my city-bit.ch


----------



## CoalesceKid (May 15, 2008)

Here is my newest single. Its so new that it is sitting in a UPS truck in Illinois somewhere.










Its not a mountain rig, but I dont really care. There is a Campy Record crank on the way, Campy Record BB as well as a Campy Record carbon hiddenset coming as well....should be fun!


----------



## kevin949 (Aug 22, 2005)

*New to SS*

Just picked this up tonight , can't wait for the maiden voyage tomorrow , fork is a little cheesy but I'll swap it out latter and not to sure about a 32 x22 I might need a bigger gear .


----------



## cesslinger (Oct 23, 2008)

Let me know how the 22T treats you. I just ordered one for some tough mountains around Phx.


----------



## CoalesceKid (May 15, 2008)

kevin949 said:


> Just picked this up tonight , can't wait for the maiden voyage tomorrow , fork is a little cheesy but I'll swap it out latter and not to sure about a 32 x22 I might need a bigger gear .


Yeah the fork looks a bit outta place, but thats what Ebay is for...dump it for a suspension corrected rigid and have the extra cash for upgrades. I digs the color though...wish my karate monkey was that color green!


----------



## helgi (May 9, 2006)

I've been riding it SSed for a week now, and can safely say that this bike will never ever ever see gears again


----------



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

new surly drivetriain with chainring and rear cog.
deus bar and atlas stem.
de-badged.

of note, the singleator doesn't work too well with size 12 SPD shoes and clipless pedals, so i had ot half link it.


----------



## constantijn13 (Oct 11, 2006)

*my first single speed*










at this moment 7,4 kg (but with heavy tires ;-))
no name Ti frame 
rigid carbon fork
ec 90 bar with extralite 110mm stem, have checkered bar tape, looks cool, feels **** so will be changed
kcnc brake levers with tuned avid sl brakes (nokons)
pbc cranks with 36 ring and eggies
517 tune (28h) front hub
old coda back wheel which needs to be replaced by a proper singlespeed wheel
NN and RR tyres 2,25
diy carbon sadle (based on speedneedle but with a blunt nose)

not bad for a first try?


----------



## SSdaveo (Nov 10, 2008)

2006 Haro V1
Brake levers: Shimano Alivio BL M420
Chain ring: Blackspire DH 104 BCD, 32t
Crank set: Shimano Alivio FC M410 
Fork: Tange Infinity Mountain Unicrown fork 1 1/8" threadless (suspension corrected) 
Cog: Gusset kit 18t 
Wheelset: Alex DM20 rims, Shimano FH MC18 hub, Kenda K831 Alfabite


----------



## Ripp'en'Shredd (Sep 30, 2006)

*Ss Cb*

Old steel GT frame, Henery James drop outs, Bendix 28 hole laced 2x to a tioga XC rim. and a buncha old stuff from the garage.


----------



## YoungGun91 (Jun 28, 2008)

xrmattaz said:


> Sofa King Ti King Pin, perhaps a rare species....one of three I think.
> 
> This would be my fixie, pure and true!


That's weird
Cool, but very different.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice!!


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

My new steamroller spec sheet:
spinergy spox wheels, rear converted to 120mm with 7 speed deore lx freehub body, externally threaded for bb lockring, new cup/cone on d-side and shaved bearing locator on non-d-side. kenda kross rear tire, continental twister front.
Chris king rasta headset.
Easton ea70 stem with soma major taylor bars, BOX lever ground to fit the bars and epoxied and drilled to run twin cables with no barrel adjuster, yeti grips up top, origin8 down below, coffee cup holder (water bottle and a neoprene beer cozy fit my travel mug) and big dingly bell cause the cops 'round here will bust you for not having one.
Bell location ended up being kind of funny, I didn't really have anywhere else I could put it, but when pulling the brake lever tend to hit the bell with my pinky... works!

Front brake's a NOS campy something or other, pretty nice, not very powerful, going to swap to modern pads hope it improves.
Post is a layback thomson, seat's a flite, cranks are dura-ace h-tech with syncros mental pedals.

42x16 gears for winter. LOTS of blinkies for city running. 
Camo top tube pad was originally to keep the rear brake cable in place, but the caliper wouldn't fit over the tire so I yanked it off before heading out this morning. Need another of these old calipers!

update: got my red chain and the alloy misfit cog in the mail today... RETARDEDLY LIGHT cog less than 1/2 the weight of the widebase steel one I had. T6 heat-treated so should be tough as nails. Awesome.


----------



## agm2 (Jun 30, 2008)

An update with better pics of my rides.

2007 Gary Fisher Advance

































and my fixed Redline 925


----------



## CoffeeBean (Mar 23, 2007)

*Mamasita 29er SS*

SS, 36x21, magic gear...Rigid and Light!


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

Veeerrry nice Salsa ! - I'm liking that a lot :thumbsup:


----------



## hatake (Jul 16, 2004)

93 Zaskar with 02 Black Elite in 80mm setting. VERY stiff frame even when standing on the pedal. Unexpectedly, 80mm works good on this classic geometry. I had a rigid fork but my old shoulder couldn't take the abuse any more... Bull horn bar works great on uphill (not so much love downhill but I'm slower going down than up).


----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

I am really diggin that Salsa. That thing is PIMP.

Here is mine. 1999 Santa Cruz Chameleon.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

larry wins prize for "most needing a custom frame for his height"
(holy seatpost extension lar-o!)


----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

byknuts said:


> larry wins prize for "most needing a custom frame for his height"
> (holy seatpost extension lar-o!)


HAHAHAHAHA. I guess I am a big dude. 6'3", 260 pounds. Trying to lose weight. I am a clyde for sure. It's an XL frame, so they don't get any bigger. The Chameleon actually feels much better than L Heckler.


----------



## mothgils (Feb 6, 2008)

My Spot Longboard.


----------



## velopax (Jun 10, 2007)

*my SS porteur commuter*









Flickr link


----------



## Knockedover (Sep 9, 2008)

My SS project just finished today Started life as a £40 Marin frame from Ebay......









and ended up looking like this.....


----------



## SSdaveo (Nov 10, 2008)

What forks are those?


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Forks look like the DMR Trailblade 2s I have on my SS


----------



## Knockedover (Sep 9, 2008)

They are DMR Trailblades, all steel construction with a crown height that equals a 100mm travel fork Ultra strong DJ forks but reasonably light


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

That Marin looks so much better in bare Al, nice one.


----------



## Doctorsti (May 25, 2008)

My Cannondale 1FG build. 
1FG frame with Ultra Fatty 80mm headshok fork
DT swiss 240s single speed hubset, mavic xc717 rims, maxxis ignitor UST tires and stans
Thompson seatpost
Easton monkeylite SL carbon bar
Oury grips
Avid Juicy 7 hydros
Crankset is Truvativ stylo single speed 32 tooth
Chris King steel cog 19 tooth
I am currently on a WTB devo carbon saddle but it is crazy hard and uncomfortable so I will give it a ride or two and see if I warm up to it but I will likely change that.
Weighed it tonight at 21.6 lbs as it sits in the pics. Maybe if I knock some mud off I might get down to 21.5 lbs. That is what my first road bike weighed and I thought that was pretty light 6 years ago.


----------



## mete (Apr 20, 2007)

1991 Giant Stonebreaker, with wolber tubular tires and singlestar ti:


----------



## Tubedriver (Sep 19, 2008)

Newest iteration of my 1989 Fisher AL-1, this time with skinnys and Blackspire chainring (also got my singulater to go up not down).


----------



## Rusty-roo (Jan 15, 2009)

Tubedriver said:


> Newest iteration of my 1989 Fisher AL-1, this time with skinnys and Blackspire chainring (also got my singulater to go up not down).


woah thats a beautiful frame. Was it handpainted or powdercoated or something? That color is perfect


----------



## Tubedriver (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks. It is the original paint! I pulled off the stickers and put a coat of wax on it. It is a pretty cool color, has some metallic in it that does not really show up in the pic.



Rusty-roo said:


> woah thats a beautiful frame. Was it handpainted or powdercoated or something? That color is perfect


----------



## Rusty-roo (Jan 15, 2009)

Tubedriver said:


> Thanks. It is the original paint! I pulled off the stickers and put a coat of wax on it. It is a pretty cool color, has some metallic in it that does not really show up in the pic.


I would have never guessed. you've kept it in great condition and I love its simple look


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

test


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

my old Scott in it's current form










and my Astrix ( pic is a bit old but you get the idea)


----------



## ysrchris (May 25, 2008)

Here is what I roll.
I know it is pretty old school compared to what most have but this is what I have. I never liked rideing this until I started changing bars and stems around. Now I totally love the ride, All I have to do now is find a frame with similar dimensions that has horizontal dropouts so I can play with gear choices to find the right gear for my ever changeing level of fitness.
Chris


----------



## leonidas 119 (Nov 26, 2008)

*Dissent 29er*

Added Hope mono mini brakes


----------



## Top Fool Seven (Oct 20, 2008)

At last I can post here. This is my new Jabberwocky,


----------



## leonidas 119 (Nov 26, 2008)

Just gotta shorten those hoses


----------



## VTmojo (Apr 15, 2007)

*Just finished my Cinder Cone conversion*

Old bike, New FU bars, stem, Ergon grips, Mis-fit conversion kit w/ 19 t cog, KMC chain, flask & holder. No chain tensioner needed? Not yet anyway. I've ridden it three times in the snow and ice and no problems yet. Not sure if the chain will stretch and I'll need to install the tensioner. Super fun!:thumbsup:


----------



## Steelman1 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Spot Brand Belt Drive*


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

Steelman1 said:


>


Thats so sick, I can't wait to get mine, only a month or so before its done.
I'm getting a custom Patrick out of San Jose. with belt drive


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

Hell, let`s give it a try again on the SS bug!

Here`s my Kula MY94, with Maguras and DH3 (some where between 95 and 96 I think... with a Ti coil conversion), Pace 32T+18T rear, Sugino 900s... and I think the rest can be seen on the pics


----------



## Steelman1 (Apr 11, 2008)

You will not be disappointed. Make sure to post some pics when it arrives.


----------



## ridn29s (Sep 3, 2008)

*SS El Mariachi*

taking a break @ Hickory Knob on the Black Mtn. trail in Pisgah Forest.


----------



## Jrkimbrough (Sep 27, 2008)

just set my monocog back up to ride on trails after being setup as a commuter for a few months....here's her first ride back on dirt this past weekend


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Here is my newly completed SS


----------



## omega (Dec 4, 2006)

Sorry for too many pic


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Top Fool Seven said:


> At last I can post here. This is my new Jabberwocky,


Love the chrome hubs with chrome spokes... nice old skool look in the new skool!


----------



## richardthomas (Nov 4, 2008)

This was my Chrisitmas present to myself. Just added oury's, jagwire ripcords, and some bb7's. It a start


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

richardthomas said:


> This was my Chrisitmas present to myself. Just added oury's, jagwire ripcords, and some bb7's. It a start


WTF!! How weird is it for me to log into MTBR for the 1st time in a long time and see a post by a guy with the same first AND last name as mine. That REALLY freaked me out for a minute.

Nice bike by the way!


----------



## Top Fool Seven (Oct 20, 2008)

chumbox said:


> Love the chrome hubs with chrome spokes... nice old skool look in the new skool!


Thanks!


----------



## richardthomas (Nov 4, 2008)

Ratman said:


> WTF!! How weird is it for me to log into MTBR for the 1st time in a long time and see a post by a guy with the same first AND last name as mine. That REALLY freaked me out for a minute.
> 
> Nice bike by the way!


Thomas is my middle name.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

VTmojo said:


> Old bike, New FU bars, stem, Ergon grips, Mis-fit conversion kit w/ 19 t cog, KMC chain, flask & holder. No chain tensioner needed? Not yet anyway. I've ridden it three times in the snow and ice and no problems yet. Not sure if the chain will stretch and I'll need to install the tensioner. Super fun!:thumbsup:


32:19? Chain looks a little slack - could you take out one link and insert a half link?


----------



## wes m. (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

*Conversion complete! (well, almost)*

I've yet to ditch the granny, replace the big ring with a bashguard, and replace the middle with a new one. Otherwise, it's fully functional 

I replaced my 105-mm Zokes with a Kinesis rigid fork. This is now my full-time commuter.

KMC chain (8-spd) with MissingLink


FireEye SSK Cage conversion kit. Spacers have been rearranged for correct chainline since this shot (cog moved outboard a bit more)


Closeup of FireEye


Da Bomb chain tensioner. Tried it in the "push up" position... no go.


Drivetrain shot


Cheapo ($4!) big sweep handlebar (25deg), taken off a cheapo MTB.


It's narrower than I would've wanted (580mm), but is a plus in heavy traffic. And the sweep is very comfortable :thumbsup: 


Cheap, Ergon knock-offs. Still playing around with the rotation angle.


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

MMcG said:


> 32:19? Chain looks a little slack - could you take out one link and insert a half link?


Although there is a bit of slack it doesn't look like enough to lose half a link, unfortunately.
If it was my bike I'd be going down the EBB route - but then I'm not comfortable with any appreciable chain slack.


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

*Latest incarnation*

Had this built up once before but raided most of the parts to provide my youngest son (30 this year) with a bike.
Frame; 98 KHS Pro
Fork; 01 Marzocchi Z3
Cranks; LX
Chainring; Black Spire 34t
Cog; Surly 19t, hand/home made spacer
Pedals; Cipro
BB; WTB Paradigm
Rear wheel; XT hub and Mavic rim, Shimano 600 V brake arms, WTB "Rim Wrangler" pads
Front wheel; WTB speed disk rim and hub, Avid bb5 disk
Brake levers; Sram 9.0
Seat; WTB Shadow
Grips; Schwinn
Seatpost, stem, handlebars; ???


----------



## mothgils (Feb 6, 2008)

Steelman1 said:


>


The Longboards looks sick man! I love that paint job. I take it you went custom. Columbus tubing??


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

My new ride......(and my first 29'er)


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

Sick Ventana! They are pretty high up on my "some day" list of bikes to get.

I just built this up today


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

PepperJester said:


> Sick Ventana! They are pretty high up on my "some day" list of bikes to get.
> 
> I just built this up today


Nice bike; I bet it'll haul A$$...with a chain!

Seriously a fan of that color!


----------



## TeeKay (May 27, 2005)

okie_calvin said:


> Nice bike; I bet it'll haul A$$...with a chain!
> 
> Seriously a fan of that color!


I have an '06 Orange Ala Carte, size 17. The magic gearing is 32:20. A bit easy, but necessary for the hilly terrain here.

Pepper, you should try that combo out if you want to ditch the tensioner. Your frame is larger, and if the chainstay is longer, then a different gearing combo might work.

By the way, a steel Salsa stem would look good and help absorb some vibration from the rigid fork.

A Salsa moto flat bar would also help too. :thumbsup:


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

I've been thinking about getting one of their stems, the bar is carbon and is pretty smooth so I think that will stay.

Thanks for the tip on the gearing, I think that will be really easy. My other ss is a Astrix Union with 2.5 inch tires and a 6 inch travel fork weighing in over 30 lb and I run 32x19 on that and can climb all our local hills. lol so I think I'll try and push a bit harder gear on this bike


----------



## VTmojo (Apr 15, 2007)

MMcG said:


> 32:19? Chain looks a little slack - could you take out one link and insert a half link?


yes, 32:19. The chain was real tight when I first installed it. There is some slack in it now. I do have a half link but I don't think I have enough lack to shorten it up that much. I do have a tensioner I may install. I've been riding it in the snow and ice for awhile with no issues...so I guess I'll wait and see.

Thanks for the feed back.


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## BigCircles (Jun 27, 2008)

got a new set of cranks and BB setup over the weekend...so i thought i'd post up a few pictures. 























































my IF has been rollin' strong since 2002. :thumbsup:


----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

How do you like the Phil Wood hubs?


----------



## Tubedriver (Sep 19, 2008)

Classic rig! :thumbsup:

QUOTE=BigCircles]got a new set of cranks and BB setup over the weekend...so i thought i'd post up a few pictures. 























































my IF has been rollin' strong since 2002. :thumbsup:[/QUOTE]


----------



## BigCircles (Jun 27, 2008)

larryo108 said:


> How do you like the Phil Wood hubs?


The Phil Wood hubs (and bottom bracket) have been bomb proof. In fact, I got 5+ years of use out of the rear hub before it required any type of maintenance. Any Phil Wood product is highly recommended as far as I'm concerned...



Tubedriver said:


> Classic rig! :thumbsup:


Thanks -


----------



## micha (May 9, 2006)

Finally finished:









































































I love it


----------



## VTmojo (Apr 15, 2007)

micha said:


> Finally finished:
> 
> I love it


very clean! NICE.. How's it ride?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*My steeds*

1997 RM Cardiac (summer ss) donning new blackspire ring and surly cog and 1993 Raleigh Chill (winter bike) upgraded with RF evolve xc with hand-me-down blackspire ring and surly cog of course. Both magics. :thumbsup:


----------



## xcutterx (Mar 3, 2005)

MY NEW BIKE


----------



## Dgtlbliss (Aug 21, 2008)

You put a lot of trust in that water bottle lol!


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

xcutterx said:


> MY NEW BIKE


There's no way I could do a bike that pretty justice.:cryin:


----------



## JMEseattle (Jan 26, 2009)

*Parts??*

Anyone got any cheap fixie parts?? I am building a 16" inch GT bike. Let me know what you have to unload. Please include prices. Also shipping rate for Seattle. Thanks!


----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

BigCircles said:


> The Phil Wood hubs (and bottom bracket) have been bomb proof. In fact, I got 5+ years of use out of the rear hub before it required any type of maintenance. Any Phil Wood product is highly recommended as far as I'm concerned...


Awesome. Now if I could just find a set of the KISS-OFF Disc hubs in red, I will be golden.


----------



## tron (Mar 5, 2004)

*my sscx*

Motobecane Fantom Cross Uno. Took it out for my first off-road ride this weekend. Pretty impressed with the bike considering the price. I did manage to lodge the front wheel between two planks of wood going across a bridge. Went straight otb without knowing what happened.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

bstrick said:


> This bike is in here somewhere but now has a face lift. Not a real SS anymore. I have the dual drive ENO now. Pretty happy. The truth is though, with the gear option, I choose one and stick with it for the day. Living in the Rockies it's nice to have because you have 2 kinds of rides, up down torture days and long rolling days. It works for me.


Just curious... what handlebar is that?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

tron said:


>


does all four levers work?


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

micha said:


> Finally finished:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my... that is puuurrrttyy 

What bike is that? I particularly like the fork :thumbsup:

PS
What camera did you use?


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

Justin Fox said:


> 1997 Specialized Hardrock update:


Nice.

I'm considering getting that Saso carbon fork. What a2c is that? How does it ride?


----------



## JOwens14 (Jul 9, 2007)

*On-one Inbred*

nice nice


----------



## JOwens14 (Jul 9, 2007)

My first complete build from the ground up (including the paint job).

'05 On-One Inbred frame, recon up front, misc. everything else


----------



## tron (Mar 5, 2004)

fishcreek said:


> does all four levers work?


Yup.


----------



## squareballorange (Jan 31, 2009)

this is my mtb converted


----------



## [email protected]comcast.net (Dec 10, 2005)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ryker (Sep 9, 2008)

My Rocky Mountain Thin Air sat idle for a few years because the drivetrain was shot (I have been riding road in the meantime) and now I've revived it as a SS. If I ride it a lot this season, I might build an ENO rear wheel but otherwise this is it. Excited!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

nvm.


----------



## MLH (Jan 13, 2007)

Fixed gear? Am I missing something?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

...


----------



## leonidas 119 (Nov 26, 2008)

*Misfit Dissent Completed*

Misfit Project Complete


----------



## yakswak (Apr 17, 2004)

*Santa Cruz Chameleon*

I just purchased a new (to me) Santa Cruz Chameleon.








</a>








</a>








</a>

And after the maiden voyage...







</a>

Specs:
Santa Cruz Chameleon (2002)
Fox Float 80 RLC (reduced to 65mm)
Magura Marta front, HS22 Rear
Sun Race Rear Hub, Chris King Front Hub
WTB Laser Beam rims
WTB Weirwolf LT 2.55 (Fr), WTB Moto Raptor 2.40 (Rr)
FSA Carbon Cranks
WTB Devo Seat
Easton EC70 Seatpost
Easton MG60 stem
Race Face Evolve XC low rise
Gearing: 34tx18t

Impressions:
This is my first SS...and today was my first SS ride (at Skegg's point). Man was it hard! I think some of the trails my pedal RPM was close to 20 RPM  The good thing is I could ride most everything that I could ride on my geared FS, only it was much more difficult. I can see how this will improve my overall fitness, especially upper body and my core. It was very difficult to get adjusted to hard tail and short travel up front. I don't think I've been below 80mm since my Manitou EFC in the mid-90's. I'll have to remove those spacers soon... The tires are overkill for me, I think, although I do think it took the edge off somewhat. The tires are about 800g each...ouch.

Anyway, I'm excited to join the clan and hope to keep it up with some more intense rides.


----------



## johnnypecans (Jan 5, 2009)

This is my new Nashbar 9er single speed. It's pretty heavy, despite the aluminum frame, but I love it. This is my first singlespeed, and first 29er.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

johnnypecans said:


> This is my new Nashbar 9er single speed. It's pretty heavy, despite the aluminum frame, but I love it. This is my first singlespeed, and first 29er.


I saw that bike in the flyer and on their website...how is it (other than the weight)? How's it ride (I normally shy away from alluminum frames,due to spinal issues)?

Thanx!


----------



## johnnypecans (Jan 5, 2009)

longhaultrucker said:


> I saw that bike in the flyer and on their website...how is it (other than the weight)? How's it ride (I normally shy away from alluminum frames,due to spinal issues)?
> 
> Thanx!


I don't have much experience on other bikes to compare it to, but it's pretty chattery over washboard root sections when I'm moving fast. It definitely feels stiff, but it was loads smoother than my friend's 26er hardtail running a Dart 3 up front. I was worried that it would be unwieldy in the tight switchbacks and chicanes on my local trails, but I'm really impressed with its flickability. The only real climbs I have around here are gulleys, but it goes up them like it's throwing itself uphill. When I'm not riding it, I'm thinking about riding it.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Kool,thanx for the quick reply/ride report:thumbsup: 

For the scratch,if one doesn't expect to get upgrade happy,it seems like a pretty good deal to me!


----------



## maxxleo (Jan 2, 2007)

*"Kona humu humu nuku nuku Apua`A Deluxe"*

try to spell it !!!


----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

What the hell is up with that saddle? Is it broken? It just looks funny.


----------



## squareballorange (Jan 31, 2009)

I think the broken nose is a small perch for climbing steep hills. I've seen one on somebody else's bike.


----------



## maxxleo (Jan 2, 2007)

no is not a broken nose the sadle´s name is SMP an ergonomic sadle.

take a look.

http://www.sellesmp.com/en/default.htm


----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

Interesting. Thanks for the link.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Peyto with some new cranks, new/shorter stem (oops - gotta move the seat back a touch) and a Niner fork/QR front wheel combo now. Fatty rim really lets the tire widen out a bit - ought to help with some cush running this rigid instead of with the normal Pike. Some new brakes for my geared hardtail as well. All the older bits are going onto the Inbred frame. 








The tall fork gives me about the same HTA now as with the Pike sagged under my weight. Excellent! Feels good so far. Easy fork swaps with the same brake setup - a rotor, tire/tube and crown race on the Pike already. Takes only a few minutes. 








Going to compare this to an incoming Inbred 29er build - trying both rigid and suspended on the same trails to get a feel for whether I like the big wheels or no for my riding, then keep whichever is my preference for a SS east coast trail bike.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Scrubs - if you don't end up keeping that Niner fork - please give me first dibs at it.


----------



## xizang2008 (May 22, 2008)

*rig*


----------



## axcxnj (Jun 23, 2008)

^Nice rig, my frame cracked and i got an 09 ferrous frame on warranty. im going for a maiden ride tonight, ill post pics up later


----------



## jej (May 24, 2007)

*JayTheHill Mountain cruiser*

Here is mine, it's a titanium frame I designed for my little mountain bike label called jaythehill, So far I have 2 frames.


















>> here are more pics


----------



## axcxnj (Jun 23, 2008)

man, now how am i supposed to compete with that!

oh well


----------



## dontheclysdale (Mar 12, 2008)

*Here's my Mary SS*

You guys have some VERY nice bikes! Here's mine...


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

dontheclysdale said:


> You guys have some VERY nice bikes! Here's mine...


Gosh those CHUB HUBs look minty fresh


----------



## banksd1983 (Jun 18, 2007)

Niner One 9 
Pace CF fork
Hope Pro 2 w/ Stan's 355 
White Industries Eno Cranks w/ Phil Wood BB
CB Ti Eggbeaters
Thomson Masterpiece w/ WTB Rocket V (ti rails)
Salsa cf handlebars
Ritchey stem and grips
Avid Juicy Carbons w/ Hope Rotors
CB headset and skewers

quite proud of this build because I found the frame for $200 and built the wheels myself


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

banksd1983 said:


> Niner One 9
> Pace CF fork
> Hope Pro 2 w/ Stan's 355
> White Industries Eno Cranks w/ Phil Wood BB
> ...


Apart from awesome, that thing looks fast! What's it weigh?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

jej said:


> Here is mine, it's a titanium frame I designed for my little mountain bike label called jaythehill, So far I have 2 frames.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a nice bike!

Do you have any plans to go commercial with your designs?


----------



## gte819s (Aug 13, 2006)

Very interesting design.
The side view makes the down tube and chains stays look like one piece.
The arched seat stays and the top tube/seat tube reinforcement mix old and new.
Must be nice rolling on your own design.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Here's my new Haro Beasley that I got last week. Sorry I dont have any dirty pics of it.

































BB Height


----------



## CoffeeBean (Mar 23, 2007)

banksd1983 said:


> Niner One 9
> Pace CF fork
> Hope Pro 2 w/ Stan's 355
> White Industries Eno Cranks w/ Phil Wood BB
> ...


That is one beautiful build! Cheers on building your own wheels! I just did not have to patience to do that this time around.... Whats the gear ratio?


----------



## Gordyau (Sep 6, 2006)

My '09 GT Peace9r, with carbon fork.


----------



## alex_k (Jan 29, 2008)

*On One Inbred*

My new 26er build


----------



## factoryrider (Feb 10, 2009)

Lebron James invested in Cannondale and put on a group ride in akron, Oh. He made a bunch of these and I got one from bike authority!

more photos soon here.

the blog


----------



## gbmoto (May 21, 2006)

*My new Monocog*

Have posted this elsewhere but here it is again.
Doesn't really compare with most of the beauties here but it's mine and I love it.
Start of first ride.










End of first ride


----------



## hlhhmc (Sep 18, 2008)

Sette Reken 18" Hardtail:
-	100mm Rock Shox Dart 3
-	26" Mavic Crosslink wheelset (front and rear)
-	26 x 2.1 WTB WeirWolf (front and rear)
-	Cane Creek C2 headset
-	Shimano LX brake system w/Kool Stop pads
-	18t Endless Bikes Kick-Ass-Cog
-	32t Shimano chainring
-	ODI Intense Lock-on grips
-	generic flat handle bar
-	Zoom Stem
-	SS specific chain
-	e.thirteen bashy
-	Shimano LX crank arms
-	Shimano SPD pedals
-	Shimano 68mm bottom bracket
-	DMR Tension Seeker 2 chain tensioner
-	Sette 2-bolt 27.2 seat post
-	Selle San Marco Concor Light saddle

That's about it. I will probably upgrade the following soon: fork (thinking Marzocchi MX Comp), the front chain ring (Blackwater 32t, possibly), handlebar (Easton EA50 low 
or mid-rise, not sure), chain (KMZ SS chain), and tensioner (looking for one that is stationary and NOT spring loaded).

Anyhow tell me what you think. Be nice this is my first build/piece together.

Pics tell all, on with the pics&#8230;..Enjoy


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Looks like a decent,solid bunch a parts to me:thumbsup: 
I'm really DIGGIN' the blackness of it,nice first SS (and I'm _not_ just saying it 'cause you asked us to be nice...I'd be proud to ride it,kudos!)


----------



## hlhhmc (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments. I was considering painting the fork lowers and handlebars black (maybe the crank arms, brakes and levers too) until I get new ones, not sure if that would be too much black though? Any thoughts from anyone?

P.S. dirty pics to come later


----------



## ruppguts (Sep 7, 2007)

New Transition TransAm. I built it up with parts off my Dirtjump bike, so it's kind of a tank right now, but I'm loving it.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

hlhhmc said:


> Thanks for the compliments. I was considering painting the fork lowers and handlebars black (maybe the crank arms, brakes and levers too) until I get new ones, not sure if that would be too much black though? Any thoughts from anyone?
> 
> P.S. dirty pics to come later


Naw,Mate...take it in stealth mode!!! :thumbsup: 

Dirty pics are the best kind,BTW


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

gbmoto said:


> Have posted this elsewhere but here it is again.
> Doesn't really compare with most of the beauties here but it's mine and I love it.
> Start of first ride.
> 
> ...


I dislike like when people "dis" their own ride; that's a hella bike and from what I hear it rides great. Hold your head up high and shred grasshopper!:cornut:


----------



## SSdaveo (Nov 10, 2008)

hlhhmc said:


> Thanks for the compliments. I was considering painting the fork lowers and handlebars black (maybe the crank arms, brakes and levers too) until I get new ones, not sure if that would be too much black though? Any thoughts from anyone?
> 
> P.S. dirty pics to come later


I wouldn't do the handlebar. I like how it looks. You could do the fork lowers and still have a decent amount of contrast.

Great bike though!


----------



## dummey (Nov 14, 2008)

ruppguts said:


> New Transition TransAm. I built it up with parts off my Dirtjump bike, so it's kind of a tank right now, but I'm loving it.


Have to say that I am really liking this build!


----------



## Padi R (Jul 26, 2006)

Newly converted to singlespeed - me and the bike! With a hardtail Ruckus and a full sus San Andreas, my old (96) Zaskar wasn't getting out much. 20 mile ride today, totally left my mates behind on the climbs. Different story on the flats and downhills unfortunately, but it was still a real blast.:thumbsup:


----------



## eam611 (Oct 24, 2007)

*racer with heart.*

i've read your story.. and it's not a waste of time at all. Racing is really all about the bike and the biker, the motivation to beat your up yourself just to pass the others and claim the victory. But what you guys did is entirely different. Getting off the saddle to help fellow racer is a matter of choice and you did the right thing.
good luck to your next race.
nice bike too.



Tyrone Shoelaces said:


> My new ride......(and my first 29'er)


----------



## twestis (Dec 18, 2007)

Here is the latest version of my SS. 
Frame: Obrea Alma
Fork: Token Carbon
Wheels: Olympic rims with Hope ProII SS/Trial hubs and rev spokes
Brakes: XTR with Hope rotors
Cranks: XTR with Trickstuff EBB
Bar: Easton Monkylite
Stem: On-One Inbred
Post: FSA SL-K
Seat: Selle Italia SLR XC
Tiers: Nobby Nick 2.25 front, 2.1 rear
Weight is around 7.6 kg (16.75 lbs)


----------



## CoffeeBean (Mar 23, 2007)

That is one sweeeet looking machine! Unreal weight!

Question: Where did you pick up your excentriker from?

cheers!

CoffeeBean


----------



## twestis (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks,

I'm in Europe/Sweden and with the help of bable fish :thumbsup: I ordered it from the German shop www.bike-mailorder.de. Same price as from Trickstuff.


----------



## REDGT (May 24, 2007)

WOW
That bike looks just awsome.



yakswak said:


> I just purchased a new (to me) Santa Cruz Chameleon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yakswak (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks REDGT!


----------



## wildtrekker (Sep 2, 2008)

nice...
where are you from???


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

Wow!

What's the a2c of the Token fork?



twestis said:


> Here is the latest version of my SS.
> Frame: Obrea Alma
> Fork: Token Carbon
> Wheels: Olympic rims with Hope ProII SS/Trial hubs and rev spokes
> ...


----------



## twestis (Dec 18, 2007)

a2c is 410 mm so steering becomes quite fast and sensitive, which I like. I hade the fork on an Inbred before and that worked pretty good steering vice but BB height became noticeably lower with 180 cranks, two egg beaters damaged...


----------



## Jonsey (Feb 21, 2009)

*On One*

Here's my On One Inbred built up as a commuter. Don't know weight but it's as light as my carbon Look road bike. Build includes:

Middleburn Uno
Avid SD7
Mavic XC717
DMR Revolver
Syntace bar & post
Selle Italia SLR XP
Continental Grand Prix


----------



## twestis (Dec 18, 2007)

Jonsey said:


> Here's my On One Inbred built up as a commuter. Don't know weight but it's as light as my carbon Look road bike. Build includes:


It looks fast:thumbsup: . Is it the old Inbred frame (before sliding drop outs)? They are really fun to ride, very play full.


----------



## blantonator (May 6, 2007)

can't wait to take her out!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

LOL! I just saw this and commented how sweet it is elsewhere...Man,I bet you _can't_ wait!!! That's a sweet lookin 1x1!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hudnut (Apr 12, 2005)

07 Redline monocog flight 26"


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

blantonator said:


> can't wait to take her out!


SWEET!


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

blantonator said:


> can't wait to take her out!


Very nice setup! :thumbsup:

Too bad they don't offer that colour anymore :bluefrown:

Let us know how you're liking the 650Bs.


----------



## blantonator (May 6, 2007)

r1Gel said:


> Very nice setup! :thumbsup:
> 
> Too bad they don't offer that colour anymore :bluefrown:
> 
> Let us know how you're liking the 650Bs.


My thoughts exactly, I searched far and wide for a green 1x1, luckily found it an hour from my house.


----------



## zmusselman (Nov 6, 2008)

brado1 said:


> This is my convert TaSSajara....Getting a Banshee Scirocco and going to make a SS


I am a newbie to SS and am interested in converting mine in the future, but I have one question, why do some people run the chain above the chain above the chain tensioner, and some run below...?


----------



## dummey (Nov 14, 2008)

Running it below (pushing the chain upwards) gives mare chain to rear cog contact, but requires a bit of extra work.


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

*New polo whip*

mostly used parts. The only new parts are the sotto voce king headset and handlebars.

The frame is a 1993.


----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

What kind of handlebar and hubs are those? Are the hubs single speed or a converted multi-speed cassette?


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

larryo108 said:


> What kind of handlebar and hubs are those? Are the hubs single speed or a converted multi-speed cassette?


The front is a 'adventure cycles' hub I got off ebay, paired to a ZTR 355. the handlebars are no-names from the ebay too. The rear is a WI ENO eccentric.


----------



## OhSchitt (Jan 4, 2006)

Well after a week of getting stuff together, my SS is now in a condition that I can actually post better photos of it.
Santa Cruz Chameleon
Rock Shox SID World Cup
4.1d/DT Onyx
SLX Cranks 32T w Dark Cycles Bash
Generic 18T Cog
Chris King Headset
Eggbeaters
Avid Mech Brakes and Speed Dial & Levers
CC Ergo Bar Ends
Easton Handlebars
Sinz Tug nuts

yeah I know the steerer tube is long, but I don't want to cut short a carbon steerer. I'll just deal with the extra spacers (black carbon ones are on order)

Weight 23.8lbs


----------



## ArmedMonk (Oct 20, 2007)

*Mine...*

I finally pulled the trigger and ended up with a new 2009 Rig! Whoa! What a difference! I'm quite pleased with this thing. Granted, I've only had one ride so far, but, I'm sure there will be many more to come!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jrkimbrough (Sep 27, 2008)

Hudnut said:


> 07 Redline monocog flight 26"


more pics?


----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

OhSchitt said:


> Well after a week of getting stuff together, my SS is now in a condition that I can actually post better photos of it.
> Santa Cruz Chameleon
> Rock Shox SID World Cup
> 4.1d/DT Onyx
> ...


Still a ridiculously cool bike. What do you plan to do with the red spacers? I could use those on my own Chameleon's rebuild.


----------



## Hudnut (Apr 12, 2005)

Jrkimbrough said:


> more pics?


I'm planning on repainting the fork.


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

:thumbsup: Hey OhSchitt, love your white steed. What kind of saddle is that and how comfy is it?


----------



## mtbyker (Mar 13, 2006)

*03 S-works Frankenbike*

Don't think I've shared this one yet. These picts are a month or two old and now has a few upgrades, the bike is: 2003 S-Works M5 96er, Matrix carbon fork (26"), WI ENO rear hub w/ Stan's conversion, XT/ZTR355 front, LX crank and external bb, KCNC seatpost, Hygia, disc brakes, WCS stem, carbon bar. 17 pounds and she is fast: 
https://xd4.xanga.com/498f222420535228884307/b180257955.jpg
https://x3d.xanga.com/910f252419734228884293/b180257949.jpg

The bike in motion: https://x04.xanga.com/008f02f160330232960321/b183794595.jpg


----------



## OhSchitt (Jan 4, 2006)

Hardguy said:


> :thumbsup: Hey OhSchitt, love your white steed. What kind of saddle is that and how comfy is it?


It's just a cheapie that I got from Nashbar, I have one on my other bike as well. It seems to hold up well. Probably not the most comfortable, but we'll see how it does on a hardtail. I'll come back and report.

@ larryO, the spacers are actually pink.


----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

Aaaaaah. You can keep them then. I am working on repolishing my Chameleon, along with the fork, cranks, stem. I have a polished seatpost and handlebar coming. Then I will do red headset, hubs, rims, pedals, chainring, seatpost collar, etc.


----------



## singlespeedrider (May 12, 2008)

Specialized Stumpjumper Marathon 29er


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

my new Baby



















got this frame secondhand (third i think)
built up with used sparts out of my collection .....

tires are new tubelesskit is homemade out of tesa-tape, bontrager valve, and FRM latex-slime ..... seems to work ....

there is something with the geometry maybe a rigid fork would fit better but i wnted to have a front suspension disc bike

here some change in the front of the bike needed the old fork for the spot


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)




----------



## chiringuita (Nov 2, 2008)

My Kona Explosif '96 Spanish Color.


----------



## eam611 (Oct 24, 2007)

Freshly built Cannondale SS 29er.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Nice cannondale!


----------



## OhSchitt (Jan 4, 2006)

MMcG said:


> Nice cannondale!


Yeah that brushed look is pretty nifty, if it weren't for the broken fork


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

mtbyker said:


> Don't think I've shared this one yet. These picts are a month or two old and now has a few upgrades, the bike is: 2003 S-Works M5 96er, Matrix carbon fork (26"), WI ENO rear hub w/ Stan's conversion, XT/ZTR355 front, LX crank and external bb, KCNC seatpost, Hygia, disc brakes, WCS stem, carbon bar. 17 pounds and she is fast:
> https://xd4.xanga.com/498f222420535228884307/b180257955.jpg
> https://x3d.xanga.com/910f252419734228884293/b180257949.jpg
> 
> The bike in motion: https://x04.xanga.com/008f02f160330232960321/b183794595.jpg


no more customs??


----------



## ArmedMonk (Oct 20, 2007)

This is my new aquisition. 2009 GF Rig. Pretty happy with it so far!:thumbsup:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

ArmedMonk said:


> This is my new aquisition. 2009 GF Rig. Pretty happy with it so far!:thumbsup:


Man that's a sweet lookin Rig!!! :thumbsup: I'm diggin the color combo's on those this year!


----------



## salimoneus (Oct 12, 2004)

*another ritchey niti*

pretty darn lite with the rigid fork


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

My '02 GF Mamba. Light rail/trail fireroad bike

























My new build, DJ/DH/FR rig


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

jmadams13 said:


> My new build, DJ/DH/FR rig


hey jm~

What is the front housing on your new one? It looks like that wound metal housing that is super flexy- I've been looking for that stuff for moons. thanks ~F


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

Just picked up this 08 Raleigh XXIX yesterday. I was my first time on a SS and a 29er. I was very different and after 10 miles of trail i was beat. I love the bike, took it out for a little cruise with the GF this morning and plan on pounding the trails this evening with my brother. Anyone know where i can get some cool accessories like custom stem caps and anodized bolts? cool presta valve caps maybe?

08 blue XXIX
lizard skin peaty grips
welgo b-81 pedals
currently on the lookout for some mojo


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

old skool low tech ghetto built ready for winter:thumbsup:


----------



## Jentle_Woods (Feb 26, 2009)

*SS Woes*

This beauty just arrived this week. Unfortunately it may become artwork for my shop wall. When I ordered it last fall I was all hot on the SS concept.
After riding all winter on a borrowed SS, I have come to the conclusion that my knees will not sustain that type of punishment at 48 YO. 
If I want to continue to ride into my 50's, I may have to stick with a multi-speed 29er.
You SS'ers are some tough dudes.


----------



## sprintcarblue (Sep 29, 2008)

my girlfriends bike










my bike


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*1993 Raleigh Chill v3.0*

I found a keeper.:thumbsup: Chill's third revision, upgraded the cockpit with RF Ride XC stem and low rise bars.


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

finger51 said:


> hey jm~
> 
> What is the front housing on your new one? It looks like that wound metal housing that is super flexy- I've been looking for that stuff for moons. thanks ~F


Its the housing that came with the IRD dual banger brake. Not sure what it is, not branded. Its really not flexy, and just looks like metal. Its plastic. I've been looking for that kind too.


----------



## polluce (Nov 13, 2008)

*my longboard*

Spot Brand Longboard 29" Belt driven SS:


----------



## ryker (Sep 9, 2008)

Love the pair of Surlys in the snow. Need to shorten the rear brake housing on the green one though.


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

1992 Serotta T-Max converted into SS


----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

TRIPLE R said:


> old skool low tech ghetto built ready for winter:thumbsup:


HOLY **** DUDE! How tall are you?


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

jmadams13 said:


> Its the housing that came with the IRD dual banger brake. Not sure what it is, not branded. Its really not flexy, and just looks like metal. Its plastic. I've been looking for that kind too.


Are you guys talking about Nokon brake cables?

http://www.nokonusa.com/NokonUSA_Home.htm


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Jentle_Woods said:


> This beauty just arrived this week. Unfortunately it may become artwork for my shop wall. When I ordered it last fall I was all hot on the SS concept.
> After riding all winter on a borrowed SS, I have come to the conclusion that my knees will not sustain that type of punishment at 48 YO.
> If I want to continue to ride into my 50's, I may have to stick with a multi-speed 29er.
> You SS'ers are some tough dudes.


You better tie it to the wall good cause that frame is so light it may float away like a helium filled balloon! Doesn't that weigh like 2 n half pounds or so. I saw one built up a few weeks ago at my shop that weighs a little over 18 lbs. Too bad I'm way too short for your frame. Hey, is that the head badge coming off the headtube in the second pic or are you peeling it off to shave a couple more grams?! Anyways, awesome frame you've got there!


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

larryo108 said:


> HOLY **** DUDE! How tall are you?


6'2 but its a small frame and post come down 2"since photo:thumbsup:


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Jentle_Woods said:


> Unfortunately it may become artwork for my shop wall. When I ordered it last fall I was all hot on the SS concept.
> After riding all winter on a borrowed SS, I have come to the conclusion that my knees will not sustain that type of punishment at 48 YO.
> If I want to continue to ride into my 50's, I may have to stick with a multi-speed 29er.
> You SS'ers are some tough dudes.


I don't think I am all that tough but I still like SS. I guess it is not for everyone and every terrain, though.

You didn't push a tall gear _seated_ on the borrowed bike, did you? At --- lemme count --- 45, my knees are doing fine but the bike is geared for the uphills and I stand up as soon as going gets a little hard.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Jentle_Woods said:


> This beauty just arrived this week. Unfortunately it may become artwork for my shop wall. When I ordered it last fall I was all hot on the SS concept.
> After riding all winter on a borrowed SS, I have come to the conclusion that my knees will not sustain that type of punishment at 48 YO.
> If I want to continue to ride into my 50's, I may have to stick with a multi-speed 29er.
> You SS'ers are some tough dudes.


Please please please please please don't let that frame go to waste. Try a lower gear. No shame in running a bigger cog. I know at 22 that's easy for me to say but give it another go. If it doesn't work I'm sure you could get a good chunk of change for that and someone could get a lot of good riding on it.

Either way I guess the point is keep riding... Good luck!


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

polluce said:


> Spot Brand Longboard 29" Belt driven SS:


Dude that's a beauty!


----------



## polluce (Nov 13, 2008)

okie_calvin said:


> Dude that's a beauty!


It is indeed, but it's also nimble and extreme fun to ride :thumbsup: can't wait to make it dirty! ('sorry for the phone pics, might post better quality soon)


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

polluce said:


> it's also nimble and extreme fun to ride :thumbsup: can't wait to make it dirty!


How do you like the belt drive so far? Do post your impressions, when you get the belt dirty...


----------



## Jentle_Woods (Feb 26, 2009)

Hardguy said:


> You better tie it to the wall good cause that frame is so light it may float away like a helium filled balloon! Doesn't that weigh like 2 n half pounds or so. I saw one built up a few weeks ago at my shop that weighs a little over 18 lbs. Too bad I'm way too short for your frame. Hey, is that the head badge coming off the headtube in the second pic or are you peeling it off to shave a couple more grams?! Anyways, awesome frame you've got there!


I hear you on tying it down. It is like picking up a piece of balsa wood. 
No, that is the protective plastic peeling off the head badge.


----------



## Jentle_Woods (Feb 26, 2009)

7daysaweek said:


> Please please please please please don't let that frame go to waste. Try a lower gear. No shame in running a bigger cog. I know at 22 that's easy for me to say but give it another go. If it doesn't work I'm sure you could get a good chunk of change for that and someone could get a lot of good riding on it.
> 
> Either way I guess the point is keep riding... Good luck!


Thanks for the encouragement guys. Something to think about as the weather starts to get better around here. Maybe another stint on the borrowed SS before I make the final decision.


----------



## sprintcarblue (Sep 29, 2008)

ryker said:


> Love the pair of Surlys in the snow. Need to shorten the rear brake housing on the green one though.


Thanks! The brakes on the 1x1 came off a donor bike so I left the cables to fit back on that. We were going to order some avid's/jagwire real soon.


----------



## tburger (Apr 27, 2004)

1997 Voodoo Bizango w/ Salsa Cro-Moto fork, LP carbon DH bars
Misfit Cycles conversion kit on a King hub with stainless drive shell
34/20 gearing
Weighs in at about 20 lbs.

Carves up singletrack and feels like a BMX on the streets!



























Latest incarnation of my 02 Sycip. I had the Salsa fork on this bike for a while, but this frame feels much better with the suspension fork. Salsa Pro-Moto carbon flat bar 11deg sweep. 32/18 w/ WI freewheel.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Awesome Voodoo - just a recommendo - install some crank bolts into those granny ring holes. It'll help prevent things frome failure. I've seen it on other bikes with Turbines.


----------



## tburger (Apr 27, 2004)

MMcG said:


> Awesome Voodoo - just a recommendo - install some crank bolts into those granny ring holes. It'll help prevent things frome failure. I've seen it on other bikes with Turbines.


Thanks MM! Put the old aluminum bolts back in from the back side with a touch of loctite.


----------



## singlespeedrider (May 12, 2008)

A new pick of my baby

About 5 rides down and I love the bike. It is a better rig than my last Monocog Flight.


----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

What type of spacers are those on your King hub on the voodoo


----------



## tburger (Apr 27, 2004)

larryo108 said:


> What type of spacers are those on your King hub on the voodoo


Misfit Cycles. I got the complete conversion kit with the standard cogs. I would buy from them again.

http://www.psyclestore.com/categories/SINGLE-SPEED/Conversion-Kits/


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

18lb and change with the Fox in the picture, 16lb even with the RC31 rigid I usually run.


----------



## singlespeedrider (May 12, 2008)

dinoadventures said:


> 18lb and change with the Fox in the picture, 16lb even with the RC31 rigid I usually run.


I have alot of work to get mine down to that weight. I am at 26.4 at my current setup.


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

singlespeedrider said:


> I have alot of work to get mine down to that weight. I am at 26.4 at my current setup.


My monocog's like 30. It's often a good idea just to like a bike for what it is.


----------



## singlespeedrider (May 12, 2008)

dinoadventures said:


> My monocog's like 30. It's often a good idea just to like a bike for what it is.


I am now running a Specialized Stumpjumper a few post up from here. I lost a few lbs just swapping the frame. I have my Monocog Flight frame sitting in the garage wating to get the take off parts from my stumpy. It is going ot be me sons first singlespeed 29er in a year or so.


----------



## thesergeant (Jun 1, 2006)

I can't remember if I posted here already. Ahh, what the hell. Here's mine:


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

dinoadventures said:


> 18lb and change with the Fox in the picture, 16lb even with the RC31 rigid I usually run.


what is it? must be CF?


----------



## banksd1983 (Jun 18, 2007)

v. 2.0










edit: it needs one of the new Niner CF forks on it


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

banksd1983 said:


> v. 2.0


wow. I think I might like to do some very inappropriate things with that bike involving some rope and a jar of mayonnaise.

/wait, what?


----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

finger51 said:


> wow. I think I might like to do some very inappropriate things with that bike involving some rope and a jar of mayonnaise.
> 
> /wait, what?


Yeah... what?!


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

*Mine-had it a long time =)*

At least,as it sits this go-round


----------



## lil hillbilly (May 18, 2005)

*lil unit*

07 Unit in all her glory... so many different ways


----------



## dyakko (Apr 10, 2009)

*My Vision Pursuit converted to SS*

Hi... Just wanna share my SS rig




























Thanks for viewing...


----------



## Rip (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## madcap (May 26, 2007)

here's my latest...


----------



## Dazed (Feb 7, 2004)

Well, I guess I'm just about ready to give this singlespeed thing a try. At least equipment-wise. 

Here's my not so stock Haro Mary.










Upgrades include; Thomson post and stem, Salsa Pro Moto bars, FSA Orbit XL-II headset, Spank lock-ons, Sunline V1 saddle, Avid Elixir R brakes, Intense System 29 tires snd Shimano PD-M520 pedals.

I hope it'll be fun, and I know it will be gruesome for my poor lungs.


----------



## fishywishy (Feb 23, 2008)

rebuilt my chameleon. im done screwing around with horizontal dropouts and wheel tugs, but the sette tensioner i got keeps slipping. i may buy one with a spring on it instead. im running 32:18 and can climb most of the hills around here.


----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

I have an old Surly rensioner with a push down spring. I can give it to you for a steal. That being said, What kind of rear wheel are you using? I was having the same issue with the horizontal droupouts on my old Chameleon. I switched to using a tensioner and didn't like it. I tried again without a tensioner and used a Paul bolt on hub without a tug. Tightened that puppy down and never slipped on me once. It was a great setup.


----------



## bcpedaler (Jun 13, 2006)

Here is my Bluedog Custom ~ 22lbs of rigid steel goodness


----------



## konadude (Feb 2, 2005)

*Updated pic*



I just put on a Thomson seatpost and stem on my 2006 Kona Unit.


----------



## yules (Jul 7, 2006)

TRIPLE R said:


> old skool low tech ghetto built ready for winter:thumbsup:


Best bike in thread. Seriously.


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

My most recent conversion


----------



## peippo (Feb 3, 2008)

Mmm.. lots of nice bikes here.

Here's my first SS bike, built around NS Bikes Society frame. Got good deals on the frame and fork, rest of the parts are mostly stuff I have replaced on my other bikes. (The front wheel is there temporarily from my Stumpjumper, the hub on this bikes wheel needs servicing)

Had about 5 rides with the bike now, I'm really enjoying it, a lot more than I expected. I own a couple of full suspension bikes and I must say I'm surprised how well this one handles the roots and rocks etc.


----------



## marty_hd (Oct 26, 2005)

Gar Fisher Ferrous 29er with Redline Conquest in background










Redline Conquest monsterish cross thing


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

TRIPLE R said:


> old skool low tech ghetto built ready for winter:thumbsup:


What Canties are those?


----------



## Rip (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

My precious...


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*gf's ss*

1992 Scott Peak


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*resurrecting this really old thread..*

minor upgrades..


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

3 years later


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

i forgot how cool the bikes back then..


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

The ones that haven't been deleted yet are pretty neat. Do you have any of those bikes still?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

i tried to hang on to that raleigh chill as long as i can but sold it for wedding bills. the scott was my commuter for a month, also sold.

i regret selling those black 94bcd turbines the most. that is back when i was still a broke *** student.

good times.


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

Just got this frame from Specialized as a warranty replacement for my old 2008 Rockhopper that developed cracks in the chainstays.

New one is a 2011 Rockhopper SL singlespeed specific with EBB. Came with the seatpost, clamp and integrated headset. I still have my old WTB seat but I'm giving this one with the matching colored rails a fair shot. I did like the Spec. saddle that was stock on the bike I originally bought, but I ended up breaking a rail so I went with a WTB with cro-mo rails.

The build is nothing special, though its mostly _not_ the stock junk that was on the 2008 out of the box. I'm still excited about my "new bike". If I ever get some dry weather I'll get to take it out, but right now I've been riding road. 

I have a gold HBC bashring on order, but for now I've got my old one on there. Old frame was orange.


----------



## eggshin (Jun 20, 2010)

repost from the last single speed thread...which I think I killed single handedly. (didn't realize this one was up)

Reading this forum convinced me to give it a try, went rigid as well.
I used my existing gear set, just added a singulator and a salsa cromoto. I'm excited to play with it this spring.

2010 Hardrock sport disk 29 15inch frame


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

*SOMA 4one5*

OOPS, I didn't realize this thread was old and there was an updated version - moved my post there. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

love it!




























the first proper frame i ever bought, caught dust in a corner for more than three years until i had the idea to rebuild as a 69er.
i didn't plan to make it a singlespeed, but the derailing parts didn't do what i expexted them to do...so they came off again. and i don't regret it.
the unnoisiest bike i ever had! plus it rides great and should be quite unique.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

^unique is always good!


----------



## Kyri (Mar 1, 2009)

rigidftw said:


> love it!


That bike is gorgeous. How does it ride with a 26" on the back? It's making me want to throw one on the back of my 29er, just to try it out...


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

Kyri said:


> That bike is gorgeous. How does it ride with a 26" on the back? It's making me want to throw one on the back of my 29er, just to try it out...


it's not a 29er with a 26" rear wheel 
it's a 26" bike with a 425mm rigid fork and 29" front wheel. that stack height equals the one of an 80mm suspension fork for the smaller wheel diameter nicely.
as for the ride: great. nothing to complain about!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Oct 13, 2010)

My new project that is 95% done, just need to get a new brake line for the rear brake and she's all done!


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

Here's mine, 2010 Kona Unit

Raceface Turbine handlebar, stem, seatpost
ESI Chunky grips
CK headset
Saint crank, XT clipless, Niner chainring, CK bottom bracket
CK SS hub, Flows with 36 14g DT spokes, Sapim nipples, 4 cross, XT front skewer, CK rear fun bolts
SD7 levers, Jagwire Ripcord
Stock saddle, chain, BB7.


----------



## Kyri (Mar 1, 2009)

DoubleHelix, your bike looks amazing.

I just finished my project; a Karate Monkey I picked up in February. Things I upgraded to: Easton bars; Hayes Prime Pro brakes; Profile bottom bracket, cranks, and 33t spline drive (my god it's beautiful!) sprocket; Surly rear 19t rear cog and spacers; switched the QR axle in the hub to a bolt-on (no more crooked rear wheel). And, an obnoxiously gold KMC 710 chain.

I'm really happy with the way this turned out, and I did all the work myself.


----------



## madaca (Jun 9, 2013)

I just recently converted today. I love it. Did a test ride today. Going on a nice ride tomorrow. I went with 32 front and 18 back. Fuji 1.9 29er.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks! I actually stripped down my old Karate Monkey for the build too.



kyri said:


> DoubleHelix, your bike looks amazing.
> 
> I just finished my project; a Karate Monkey I picked up in February. Things I upgraded to: Easton bars; Hayes Prime Pro brakes; Profile bottom bracket, cranks, and 33t spline drive (my god it's beautiful!) sprocket; Surly rear 19t rear cog and spacers; switched the QR axle in the hub to a bolt-on (no more crooked rear wheel). And, an obnoxiously gold KMC 710 chain.
> 
> I'm really happy with the way this turned out, and I did all the work myself.


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

*2012 Unit*

Heading out for a ride this morning. 

Easton EA70 400mm seatpost
RaceFace Ride 710mm bars
XT spd pedals
KMC Z610HX Dropbuster chain
SD-7 levers
BWW Pure XCR hubs w/Comp rims
Godspeed 20t cog
RaceFace Strafe grips
RaceFace bash
Maxxis Ardent 2.4 front 2.25 rear
Ritchey Carbon Pro fork


----------



## DH Spec (May 17, 2009)

Finished building up this 2003(?) Cannondale 1FG with spare parts.










Love it so far!


----------



## EW1 (Jun 17, 2011)

My Geekhouse Wormtown SS


----------

